# The iBasso T4, tinier than the T2 and better . . with more new images page 1,5, 14 . .



## jamato8

I couldn't believe that it took one day for the T4 to arrive from China. It was sent yesterday and showed up today. Crazy man, crazy. 

 So I plugged it in with some but not too much anticipation. I wasn't totally won over by the T1 and T2. I mean they are ok but. . . So lighting up the T4 with its totally new case, that is really cool was done with the knowledge that iBasso has come along in sound quality and they have worked on the curve of learning pretty hard. 

 The sound wasn't bad but then hell, I just turned it on. Using my Edition 9, which is what I use most all the time, revealed that the iRiver H140 line out sounded a little better and the Xin Super Micro sounded better than either. A couple of hours passed, doing the laundry, oh yeah, etc. etc. with further comparison revealed that it now sounded as good as the iRiver. But what is the point if it doesn't sound better, right? 

 There have been plenty of threads lately on how unhappy some people are with the results of portables. My thoughts are that we all have different expectations. I do know that I use a good home system as a comparison and I also need, want, have to have a musical emotional experience. For me a good portable system can do this without question. 

 So how is the T4 now, after 8 hours. Well the bass is now better defined than the iRiver and there is a very nice clarity to the music. I would like a stronger bass line but hey, this thing is tiny, [size=xx-small]tiny[/size], [size=xx-small]tiny[/size]. 

 More as time passes. Oh for those who want something to fit in a coin pocket. You know that little pocket that pants used to have? Well this will.

 Oh, it has a very mild bass boost. A gain control that works, a nice small charger, an IC and good looking presentation box.






















 Newest version with drk grey top and latest opamps.


----------



## mrarroyo

iBasso continuous to raise the bar. It seems that their curve is still going up! Every new product is better than their predecessor and not just a little bit.

 I anxiously awaiting for the D1 replacement! Should be a killer.

 jamato8, how about some pics! We like pics.


----------



## jamato8

The D10 is very much anticipated. 

 Soon on the images. this thing is nice looking. Clean and to the point. It would look stunning with a ipod. It doesn't look like the image on the iBasso site. Oh the size is the same but the color and top is different.


----------



## _j_

Thanks for the details! Any chance for pics?


----------



## max111

hmm... is there a T3 to begin with? used to own a T2 and know there's T1 but T3?


----------



## pgbass

I just received my t4 also. Man this thing is small. Doesn't sound bad either. I bought it to pair with my 32gb Ipod mini for walking around town, subway, etc. It's absolutely perfect for that. everything fits in my pocket now.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *max111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm... is there a T3 to begin with? used to own a T2 and know there's T1 but T3? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What T3, I don't see no T3. lol What can I say? T1, T2, T?, T4. Hey I am only human. :6)


----------



## max111

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What T3, I don't see no T3. lol What can I say? T1, T2, T?, T4. Hey I am only human. :6)_

 

lol, din mean to point out the error, just trying to see if i have missed something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmm, wonder why ibasso skip the 3 and went straight to 4.


----------



## J.D.N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D10 is very much anticipated. 

 Soon on the images. this thing is nice looking. Clean and to the point. It would look stunning with a ipod. It doesn't look like the image on the iBasso site. Oh the size is the same but the color and top is different._

 

jam, have iBasso let anything else slip about the D10? Would love to see some concept pics. Last time i e-mailed they said they weren't ready to release anything. Itching to find out more.


----------



## mrarroyo

I received a reply and they are hoping to have the D10 by years end. This is exciting, can't wait!


----------



## pgbass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *max111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol, din mean to point out the error, just trying to see if i have missed something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmm, wonder why ibasso skip the 3 and went straight to 4._

 

 Maybe because it is _so much better_ than the t2 that they felt that they could take it upon themselves to skip a generation?


----------



## pichonCalavera

This things looks tiny, maybe it would be a good companion for the Ipod Nano 4G.


----------



## J.D.N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pgbass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe because it is so much better than the t2 that they felt that they could take it upon themselves to skip a generation?_

 


 I was thinking i might be the 4 channel application.


----------



## pichonCalavera

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking i might be the 4 channel application._

 

What do they mean by 4 channel? , it can power two pair of headphones?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking i might be the 4 channel application._

 

I think you have it. The sound is very, very different from that of the T1 and T2. There is no resemblance. I am quite surprised to be honest. I am still waiting for it to settle. It has done the usual things of being ok, to hey that is pretty good, to the sound is everywhere but strange to Bright, to . . . . but it is sounding good. 

 Yes this would work great with a Nano. They would fit in a very small pocket. It weighs next to nothing.


----------



## Rav

How is the noise floor? Any hiss with sensitive IEMs?


----------



## jamato8

With IEM's I get a slight hiss if I use high gain and turn the volume to max. Now there is no reason to ever do this unless you want to become deaf so at normal or very high listening levels there is no hiss at all. In fact the amp has on the back of it that:

 T4 for IEM's 

 I guess that says it all.


----------



## hockeyb213

haha nice how would you rank the t4 to some other amps in the price range?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_haha nice how would you rank the t4 to some other amps in the price range?_

 

Well I want to make sure it has settled and then that I also get the right idea of how it sounds but so far for the amps I have that cost around the same it is better.


----------



## Cinders

Yeah, I'm especially interested in a T4 vs. Minibox-d comparison, considering similar price points and size.


----------



## jamato8




----------



## mrarroyo

The T4 is both beautiful and tiny. Oh, I forgot it is priced very competitively!


----------



## nickyboyo

Come on guys, your impressions on the sq of this unit are eagerly awaited upon. It sure is a nice looking little piece.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cinders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I'm especially interested in a T4 vs. Minibox-d comparison, considering similar price points and size._

 

I'm going to buy this amp if I've got some extra cash after buying the Mustang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will compare it to my Minibox-D.


----------



## Punnisher

Would you mind letting us know how the volume controls work?

 Is there any hiss with very sensitive iems?

 Is there any channel imbalance at very low volume levels?


----------



## jamato8

I haven't found any channel imbalance, which surprised me when on a low level and there is no hiss.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

More impressions please, John!


----------



## Blueiz

John.... How is the volume controlled... thumb wheel???

 Thanks!


----------



## jamato8

Yes it uses a thumb wheel that is easy to use but out of the way enough that it doesn't get turned up accidently, at least I haven't had that problem.


----------



## nickyboyo

Come on jam, how does it sound?


----------



## indofulioh

Is this better than the MINIBOX-D because this looks like the killa!


----------



## shirleywhite

Hi all.

 Was a fairly happy user of a Go-VibeV7 but then found the Headsix. Thought that would be my "final" amp ( some chance eh??) but was kinda looking for something even smaller to pair with the Nano. The T4 looks ideal - so on the basis of this thread I did an impulse buy a few days ago!! I hope it sounds as good as it looks??!! I'm hoping/thinking that feeding IEMS ( 6i's and 5Pros ) will boost the bass ( both with and without the bassboost switched in?) and also drive some Senn25's.

 This morning Ibasso emailed a tracking no. - cant wait!! Will post early impressions as soon as I receive this little beauty.

 Regards.


----------



## nickyboyo

That's the spirit shirley. This amp looks the business, all i would like to know, if you don't mind, is how does it sound? and how long does it last between charges?
 Please feel free to compare to both the GV7 and the Headsix, these are both great amps to use as a referance.

 Happy listening


----------



## jamato8

Ok, I find the T4 to be fairly neutral. The sound is more open than I would have thought. The preceding T amps were a little congested and not as "clean" sounding as iBasso's more expensive amps and that of other makers whose amps have a good following. 

 The T4 is very detail oriented but doesn't have an etched quality to the music. I would say it is a musical amp and thankfully gives me some distance between the performance and a nice wide stage. It drives my Ultrasone Ed. 9's very well and works excellent with my IEM"s. There is no hiss and no noise when I change the volume. The bass control doesn't do much of anything, which for some might be a negative but I don't like pounding bass anyway. For the price and even if it cost 150 I think you would be getting a hell of a portable amp for the money. 

 The run time is around 25 hours per charge and it takes a couple of hours to recharge. A red indicator light comes on when charging and goes out when the amp is charged. You can leave it plugged into the charger without a problem and it will automatically recharge when needed. 

 I just hooked up the HD650's and again to my surprise it powers them to a fairly high volume with no problem. The sound field does not collapse but it isn't a home amp. I think for its intended use the amp is great asset to listening to music. It sure is tiny, oh I said that. :^)


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Well just pulled the trigger on this amp. I have a Minibox-D and Headsix to compare it with so yeah. After receiving it and some "burn-in" for you burn-in believers, I'll do a comparison.


----------



## jamato8

The more I listen to this tiny amp the more I am surprised. It is quite transparent and easy to use in that it charges easily, and thankfully, has the in and out at the same end. The bass impact does not smear to the lower mid and controls the driver very well.


----------



## mortonjl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The more I listen to this tiny amp the more I am surprised. It is quite transparent and easy to use in that it charges easily, and thankfully, has the in and out at the same end. The bass impact does not smear to the lower mid and controls the driver very well._

 

sweet, hopefully mine will be here today......or tomorrow.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The more I listen to this tiny amp the more I am surprised. It is quite transparent and easy to use in that it charges easily, and thankfully, has the in and out at the same end. The bass impact does not smear to the lower mid and controls the driver very well._

 

I have elected to leave my order in place for the Xin Super Micro IV which is smaller, but this looks like a good alternative for small at the same price. I don't need more amps, but an even smaller one would be a plus.


----------



## jamato8

If you take into account thickness then I would not say the Micro is smaller. 

 By volume the T4 is 22.75 cm the Micro is approx 24 cm.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you take into account thickness then I would not say the Micro is smaller. 

 By volume the T4 is 22.75 cm the Micro is approx 24 cm._

 

Really? I need more pics than the ones with your watch and life savings. Could you maybe oblige me this one time? Photos side by side with more than a quarter? Please?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really? I need more pics than the ones with your watch and life savings. Could you maybe oblige me this one time? Photos side by side with more than a quarter? Please?_

 

With more than a quarter?


----------



## jamato8

T4 and the Xin Micro


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Wow. I have some thinking to do.

 Can you take photos alongside with the Predator from different views?


----------



## indofulioh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well just pulled the trigger on this amp. I have a Minibox-D and Headsix to compare it with so yeah. After receiving it and some "burn-in" for you burn-in believers, I'll do a comparison._

 

Darn i was about to pull the trigger on the Minibox-D but i saw this amp. I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## mrarroyo

jamato8, the T4 size may be close to the Xin Supermini. What do you think


----------



## jamato8

The T4 is about a cm narrower and about half as thick. The T4 is also lighter.


----------



## indofulioh

Black T4???

ÇìµåÆÄÀÏÄÚ¸®¾Æ [T4]

 or bad lighting? lol


----------



## jamato8

Not bad lighting but the top is a silver reflective surface and a little hard to photograph. If I took more time I could get it but I wanted to get the images up of the size and need someone to show me how to use a camera.

 Edit: Oh you meant the one in your link. The bottom is very dark, almost black, so that is an ok image. That is the bottom half. Or maybe they are calling that the top but that puts all the indicators for IN, OUT, Volume etc. upside down.

 It's all good though. Just rock on out Billy, rock on out.


----------



## indofulioh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not bad lighting but the top is a silver reflective surface and a little hard to photograph. If I took more time I could get it but I wanted to get the images up of the size and need someone to show me how to use a camera.

 Edit: Oh you meant the one in your link. The bottom is very dark, almost black, so that is an ok image. That is the bottom half._

 

ohhhh. i understand. When you say the amp is balanced, youre saying that the T4 basically improves everything equally? Also, do your headphones need to be a high impedance to use this amp. Im thinking about buying an amp like this. Either this or the MINIbox-D.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indofulioh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ohhhh. i understand. When you say the amp is balanced, youre saying that the T4 basically improves everything equally? Also, do your headphones need to be a high impedance to use this amp. Im thinking about buying an amp like this. Either this or the MINIbox-D._

 

I don't know, I can't remember everything I write. :^) The sound is balanced in that it doesn't accentuate and frequency and does a quality job of amplifying the signal going into it. 

 If you are using something like the HD650's, that are harder to drive you need to use the high gain. For most things you can leave the normal gain on. The performs out of its price range for sure.


----------



## shirleywhite

Hi all.

 Just received my T4. (Not bad - about 6 days to UK) Well packaged - wow -even smaller than I thought - and Jamato's pics make it look larger! (Not a criticism J !!! Just the "perspective" etc I guess.)

 It feels slightly "plasticky" - not a huge problem/criticism - just that my GoVibe and Headsix are "tank"like metal beasts!! Came part charged. So first phones to hand are UE Superfi5's. ( the newish ones not my Pros) There's some hiss -at low gain and with mid volume. Not altogether surprised. The UE's hiss with most of my players. (Archos and many Sonys) Playing music is fine - the sound seems ........neutral. (which is good for me). Switch to Senn 25's. Much less hiss - sounds good even at low gain. The bass boost did little for the ue's - but seems to add a little more with the senns. 

 Sorry folks - I have to go out now!! That's my "10 minute" thoughts. Will say more later after i've had more time with this. ( and I'm remembering Jamato's comments re soundchange/burnin) My gut feeling is that for pricepoint and tiny size this is a winner. 

 Regards.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Oh my. It's the size of a Zippo lighter!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Right out of the box all I can say is it's quite bassy even with the bass boost off. And mind you I'm using the Etys ER4S. The amp's giving the ER4S the bass it never had.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

After a few hours with them, gotta agree with John that this amp is transparent. The mids and highs are quite laid back. It brings the bass forward. It's a tad bit bassy, resulting in as I said in the previous post, it gives the ER4S the bass it never had. The bass boost only gives a subtle difference. I prefer leaving it on with my ER4S.


----------



## DarKu

New photos: iBasso
 looks nice, seems to be made for IEMs like tomahawk


----------



## antonyfirst

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After a few hours with them, gotta agree with John that this amp is transparent. The mids and highs are quite laid back. It brings the bass forward. It's a tad bit bassy, resulting in as I said in the previous post, it gives the ER4S the bass it never had. The bass boost only gives a subtle difference. I prefer leaving it on with my ER4S._

 

It does seem colored rather than transparent, to me.
 Could it be that the bass on the ER4S improved simply due to the amplification?


----------



## mambo5

is this amp only for iems? So these can even drive the yuin Ok1s? Can these also drive full sized headphones?
 I'm thinking about buying one of these.


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarKu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New photos: iBasso
 looks nice, seems to be made for IEMs like tomahawk_

 

that is why it says iem's on the t4


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *antonyfirst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It does seem colored rather than transparent, to me.
 Could it be that the bass on the ER4S improved simply due to the amplification?_

 


 Maybe, maybe not. I don't have a home amp to compare this T4 with. All I know is my ER4S never sounded better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well yeah coloured but also uncoloured. The T4 is like a bass boost for the ER4S IMHO.


----------



## antonyfirst

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mambo5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is this amp only for iems? So these can even drive the yuin Ok1s?_

 

It should be able to.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Might I warn people that these things are powerful. I'm using my ER4S with them, volume set at 2, on low gain. The maximum on the volume pot is 10.


----------



## antonyfirst

Can someone comment on battery life?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

10 hours running and still strong


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

18 hours later. It dies. Not bad for a 2 hours charge.


----------



## antonyfirst

Hahaha. Low gain or high gain?
 What can you tell me of the output power (how many mW)?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Low gain. Volume position on pot is 2 out of 10. Using ER4S. Which is as loud as talking levels. 3 out of 10 is loud. Anything more than 3 then you're deaf, that's all I can say. Lol. Can't say anything about the output power but all I can say is it powers my Ultrasone PRO750's much better than my Headsix and my Minibox-D


----------



## shirleywhite

After 3 or 4 days use I'm getting more and more impressed with this little beauty ( and I do mean LITTLE!!) I've switched back to Ety 6i's instead of UE5's and 5Pros. Both UE's hiss somewhat when plugged in - even at low/mid volume levels. Not a huge problem to me -when music starts all is fine. But Ety's are quiet. They take a bit more driving- I tend to have volume at approx 4or5 out of 10 - whereas the UE's are at 2/10 and almost too loud (even on low gain) The bass boost isnt huge - but agree that the T4 adds a nice bit of bass to Etys. 

 Physically the tiny size is perfect - at the moment I have a 3rd gen nano back to back with velcro dots and a qables LOD. I'm tempted to upgrade to a16gb 4th gen nano - that would match the T4 perfectly!! Same tiny width - possibly thetiniest player/amp combo ever!!


----------



## jamato8

Yes, the T4 sounds nothing like the T1 or T2 and is even smaller. It has a nicer feel to it and works great with my PortaPros as in very open and dynamic.


----------



## dfkt

Anyone cracked the T4 open already? I'm wondering what opamp they use... no tech specs on the iBasso site.


----------



## jamato8

I was told but I can't say. Just kidding. I have an email somewhere with an answer. 

 This is the first time my UM2's haven't sounded too bad. The highs are there now to clean up the bass, ah, just turned of the bass emphasis.


----------



## mrarroyo

jamato8, interesting to read you coments on the UM2. I had a pair for an extended test and felt they sounded very good.

 Maybe I should get a 2nd pair and try them again. Are yours built recently?


----------



## jamato8

No, they are a few years old with the clear on the cables, not black.


----------



## Cinders

But but how does it compare to the Minibox-D?


----------



## Rav

Curse you Head-Fi ... i broke down and ordered one yesterday and the parts for a mini-mini IC today.

 *goes off to eat a bowl of Credit Crunch™


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cinders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But but how does it compare to the Minibox-D?_

 


 Minibox-D. Flat. Makes the ER4S' high's sound grainy, harsh, but more detailed. Bass is there. But not that noticeable.

 T4 without bass switch on. Obviously less detailed but less fatiguing as well. A mild bump in the lower frequencies to provide the bass which the ER4S never had.

 Comparing mids, they are on par IMHO.


----------



## AlexinExile

Does anyone think this amp can drive the RE1s well?


----------



## Cinders

Hmm then maybe I should get the minibox. I'll be using it with a zune and pk1's and so far, unamped, my pk1's already feel really bassy and very nice lows. The highs are good too, but I love highs and more detail. I wouldn't mind fatigue, I don't listen to music 24/7, and I love the "grado sound" which seems more harsh and has more highs then most cans from what I understand.

 I'll think on it though, the T4 looks like it has better build quality and more practical. Hmm, sounds like a hard choice.


----------



## mambo5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cinders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm then maybe I should get the minibox. I'll be using it with a zune and pk1's and so far, unamped, my pk1's already feel really bassy and very nice lows. The highs are good too, but I love highs and more detail. I wouldn't mind fatigue, I don't listen to music 24/7, and I love the "grado sound" which seems more harsh and has more highs then most cans from what I understand.

 I'll think on it though, the T4 looks like it has better build quality and more practical. Hmm, sounds like a hard choice._

 

hmmmmmm, im trying to think this one over also. How bout i get both?
 hmmmmmm, but which one first.
 hmmmmmm, or maybe i should get the headroom total airhead.
 hmmmmmm, aww man
 t4:bass
 minibox d:detail
 total airhead: can drive full size cans as well as iems (i think)

 gah! someone help.

 choosing a first amp is hard.


----------



## jamato8

I am not getting the bass being discussed. I am hearing what I consider normal bass and I am also getting good detail. This is with an iRiver and lossless or my Monica II dac. I will do some more comparing on the bass quality.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not getting the bass being discussed. I am hearing what I consider normal bass and I am also getting good detail. This is with an iRiver and lossless or my Monica II dac. I will do some more comparing on the bass quality._

 

There is an obvious bass bump when switching from the Minibox-D to the T4 using ER4S. Using my PRO750 the difference is subtle. Lol.

 Detail-wise.. There is a recording I have where the singer pauses for a moment. Using my Minibox-D I can hear the echo of the last line he sang before he paused. But on my T4, that echo is barely existent. On another recording I can hear that same vocalist er.. swallow his saliva and also hear that sound which made by our lips when our mouth opens and closes via the Minibox-D. On the T4 on the other hand.. These things do not exist. Both of them are acoustic songs. Listened at the same level.


----------



## Cinders

Actually now that I think about it more....I'm considering the T4 more. For one thing it has a bass booster switch, I might not even need it, but I'd like the choice, whereas minibox-d doesn't have one.

 From the measurements it looks like the T4 is smaller, and I like how it's edges are slightly rounded, that would help with putting it in and taking it out of your pocket.

 To me it just looks more durable too. Now I guess I just need to come up with the money lol.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Both them are equally durable IMHO. But the T4 is just more pocket friendly. Rounded edges, smaller size. 10mm thickness. What's not to love about it? Except the battery life. Lol.

 Personally I've heard no change after my "burn-in" period ever since I've got it.


----------



## Griff de-la Griff

I just got mine today and its charging.

 I actually never understood it was only meant for in ear phones.
 I got it partially because i just bought an EU classic120 and want higher volume, but also to drive my k-171´s.

 It cant be worse to drive them with the amp then without the amp?
 In normal hifi, the only thing you damage when using a low power amp is the speakers. In this case, i cant see why the speakers would suffer more getting the extra watts from the t4?

 It says in the manual impedance 8-300ohm.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Griff de-la Griff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got mine today and its charging.

 I actually never understood it was only meant for in ear phones.
 I got it partially because i just bought an EU classic120 and want higher volume, but also to drive my k-171´s.

 It cant be worse to drive them with the amp then without the amp?
 In normal hifi, the only thing you damage when using a low power amp is the speakers. In this case, i cant see why the speakers would suffer more getting the extra watts from the t4?

 It says in the manual impedance 8-300ohm._

 


 The only thing I can say about why people use amps for iPods is that they want to bypass the iPod's internal amp and use something of better quality. That of course, depends whether you can hear the difference.


----------



## Griff de-la Griff

Some quick pics in the dark.


----------



## Griff de-la Griff

I know the k-171 is not expensive phones, but i got them cheap and i do think they sound good when one first listen to them a bit. They have tight nice bass and are "neutral" i think for the price.

 Now i just listened a little on the T4 because it just finished loading. It immediately put a smile to my face.

 To me, the sound is not neutral, but it is upped in the mids, high mids and bass. It sounds warm. 
 This is not a bad thing, because its fun to listen to and this was exactly what i was after. It gives the music warmth (life), and i can get higher volume.

 I "have" to use the gain on the Akg k-171´s if i want some volume, to bad because it sounds abit better without it on. Using the bass boost did not make me happy, it didn't just up the bass but the entire lower registry, its kinda like loudness i think but not so bad.

 I can understand why some like it and it might give my d-jays what they need, but with the 171´s i loose the tight and controlled bass i think so itsvery nice to be able to choose on and off.


 I like the amp alot, they have made the right choice in the sound because its about having fun and especially in this pricerange its not about total neutrality imho.
 I will test it more when i get my LOD, this quick test was done with the HP-out.


----------



## LevA

hey everyone,

 newby here. I was also enquiring about this amp on my thread so maybe you can help me.

 for those who have the T4 , do you think I will get a noticeable sound difference when using it with super.fi 5 pro and ipod classic? 

 I am in the process of choosing IEM's as well. my two choices are super.fi 5 pro and shure SE420. However, after getting some advice here on the site I am leaning towards 5Pro and with the price difference getting T4. 

 thanks.


----------



## Griff de-la Griff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only thing I can say about why people use amps for iPods is that they want to bypass the iPod's internal amp and use something of better quality._

 


 You forgot something - Its gonna look cool with the amp and the lod and the sweet cables together with the ipod


----------



## mambo5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Griff de-la Griff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some quick pics in the dark.














_

 

wow, smaller than i thought.
 that was just the picture i needed to. Comparison to ipod classic.

 thanks


----------



## nickyboyo

zeph, did i read somewhere that you have also bought recently a Sony s639 player?? If so, when it arrives any chance of a photo of the amp and player together? Plus impressions on whether or not the 639 needs amplification, or what changes the T4 makes to the sound from the s639.Cheers bud.


----------



## Griff de-la Griff

Yes i know it is sooo tiny.

 When i first unpacked it i was like - lol What is this.
 It feels plastic and it is so small that you think there is no way its even gonna work when you turn it on hehe.

 But after looking at it some i like the looks more, it doesnt feel as plastic now and it does work - good.


----------



## jamato8

Well even some very expensive cars have a lot of plastic as do Mac computers. I wasn't crazy about the top plastic cover but then it appears to hold up well, is very light and it does the job. And just for a bit of icing on the cake, it does right by the music.


----------



## Griff de-la Griff

Your right.

 Well, i love it, it looks good now. I just thought it was all plastic at first because it was so small and light. 

 Now ill just wait for my lod.


----------



## jamato8

The top is a type of plastic and the bottom case is stainless or some type of metal that is nonmagnetic.


----------



## Young Spade

After reading this topic alone, I am definately going to get this for Christmas. It will match perfectly with my iTouch. The only problem is my yellow LOD cable


----------



## 4sound

Jamato8, 
 How's the SQ in comparison to the Xin SuperMini? What EIM do you use with the T4?


----------



## jamato8

I have used the UM2 and a original V-moda (which is much better than anything since). I have also used my Ultrasone Ed. 9 and other phones. 

 The little amp is open, dynamic and pretty transparent. It is a real pleasure to use. The bass switch doesn't do too much but it already has a good bass foundation and adds just a bit more if used without messing with the lower mid frequency.


----------



## dfkt

I'll repeat my question from a few pages ago, maybe this time I get a useful answer: Does anyone know what opamp is inside the T4?


----------



## jamato8

I don't remember what it is. Why not email iBasso?


----------



## Rav

Just received mine, i knew it was going to be small, but _holy crap _it's small


----------



## Jelle Schrijver

I was also wondering if somebody knows the specs of its predecessor, the T2. Especially the bassboost (T4 = 120hz + 3db) and the crossfeed (pitty it's gone on the T4). opamps types also welcome. So who's the first to open a T4 and share it's innerds with a lovely photo!


----------



## Rav

Oh, and for the record, i do get a little bit of hiss with the livewires, but less than the HP out of my iriver.


----------



## darkninja67

Anyone want to save me $109 and tell me the T4 sucks with SE530s??
 I would love something this small, cheap and good sounding to pair with my 4G Nano.


----------



## Fumoffuru

Just ordered the T4 as my first amp. I like the small size, just hoping it sounds good with my X10 and D2.


----------



## SchneiderStudios

dude when was the last time you cleaned you nice vmodas? lol


----------



## Nocturnal310

honestly speaking i would take your watch over the Amp

 lovely dial


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SchneiderStudios* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dude when was the last time you cleaned you nice vmodas? lol_

 

Every day. I believe in truth though and shot this before their daily cleaning.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_honestly speaking i would take your watch over the Amp

 lovely dial_

 

I love the watch. You can watch the movement and the back is crystal also.


----------



## Rav

Don't know if this pic will give a good sense of scale, but hopefully it shows off the mirror finish, which is a right bugger to keep free of fingerprints


----------



## mortonjl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone want to save me $109 and tell me the T4 sucks with SE530s??
 I would love something this small, cheap and good sounding to pair with my 4G Nano._

 

Hey bud, as much as I'd like to I just can't.


----------



## armoured

Hum, talk about a stocking stuffer...


----------



## armoured

Whoops double post.


----------



## jamato8

I believe the T-4 has the 8616 opamps, which aren't bad at all and have a very low distortion. Frankly the amp is one hell of a bargain and is so small and slim it almost goes unnoticed when in use.


----------



## mrarroyo

If the AD8616 are socketed then it could use the AD8656 which is a bit punchier and clearer. At least that was my experience in the Supermacro LE.


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the AD8616 are socketed then it could use the AD8656 which is a bit punchier and clearer. At least that was my experience in the Supermacro LE._

 

The whole amp is only about as deep as a socket, so that would be a no ... i'll post some pics in a few.


----------



## Rav

Large images so i'll link them...

http://www.snatchbank.co.uk/filehost/raven/t4a.jpg

http://www.snatchbank.co.uk/filehost/raven/t4b.jpg

http://www.snatchbank.co.uk/filehost/raven/t4c.jpg

 I am constantly amazed at how much technology can be shoehorned into such a small space.


----------



## dfkt

Thank you very much, Rav. I was looking forward to some... candid images.


----------



## nickyboyo

Great photo's Rav. Any other indications to expected battery life? Also, does anyone have this amp and a Sony s639 mp3 player?? I would like to see the 2 together for size comparison.


----------



## billybob_jcv

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Large images so i'll link them...

http://www.snatchbank.co.uk/filehost/raven/t4a.jpg

http://www.snatchbank.co.uk/filehost/raven/t4b.jpg

http://www.snatchbank.co.uk/filehost/raven/t4c.jpg

 I am constantly amazed at how much technology can be shoehorned into such a small space._

 

Just think how small they could go if it wasn't for those pesky caps and the battery!


----------



## shirleywhite

Thanks to Ray for the photos! 

 Nickyboyo - I have the 639 and it's slightly larger than the T4 in terms of width and length though a bit thinner. Thing is - I use my 639 unamped ( IMHO the Sony SQ is good enough) but I'm using my T4 with LOD from a Nano. The sound from the Nano through the T4 into Ety 6i's ( and UE superfis ) is very very good ( again IMHO )!!


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *billybob_jcv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just think how small they could go if it wasn't for those pesky caps and the battery!_

 

Then it would look like this...


----------



## mrarroyo

I see it uses the LMH6643 which happens to be a very sweet sounding amp IMO. It also sports very good specs:

 3dB BW (AV = +1) 
 130MHz

 Supply voltage range
 2.7V to 12.8V

 Slew rate , (AV = −1) 
 130V/µs

 Supply current (no load)
 2.7mA/amp 

 Output short circuit current
 +115mA/−145mA

 Linear output current
 ±75mA


----------



## jamato8

I like the caps that are used. I guess they changed the opamp from what I understood it to be some time back.


----------



## nickyboyo

This amp is very tempting due to it's size. The supermicro is a fantastic sounding unit, and it is very small. It just sits like a block of lego in your pocket, and anyone who walks round with lego blocks in their pockets all day can tell you that you catch it at the right angle while crouching down- well it can smart fairly.

 supermicro sound or t4 flat small footprint?? I am going to stop coming here, too many tempting new goodies to play with.

 And shirley, thanks for the reply, i am just waiting for my player to be delivered. I have read from a few people that the s639 doesn't need amplification. I guess it will be ebst to wait until i have the player in my hands and plugged into my lugholes before i make any decision.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

jamato8, is your T4 the gray or the silver version? Does anyone have pics of both to compare?


----------



## mambo5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jamato8, is your T4 the gray or the silver version? Does anyone have pics of both to compare?_

 

the t4 is gray AND silver. Gray on one side, silver on the other.


----------



## Fumoffuru

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mambo5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the t4 is gray AND silver. Gray on one side, silver on the other._

 

There is a choice when you order between grey and silver. I ordered the silver one and am waiting for it.


----------



## mambo5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fumoffuru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is a choice when you order between grey and silver. I ordered the silver one and am waiting for it._

 

whoops looks like i don't know. thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Jelle Schrijver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *billybob_jcv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just think how small they could go if it wasn't for those pesky caps and the battery!_

 

Don't forget the connectors!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then it would look like this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 IMG:http://anythingbutipod.com/images/fo...190385-800.jpg_

 

FIIO E3?

 How about this:




 It should be easily possible to get it all on that 1ct!, Because it's mostly single sided and you can of course use both sides.....-{ pling; insert lightbulb here }-, why not take a supercap about the size of that coin and solder everthing around it? Gone battery, gone big caps... except one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Superfast recharge...

 About the T4:
 Looking at the pictures, it should almost be possible to reengineer it's schematic. So who's gone make the first mod by telling us what resistor's to swap to increase that basshump?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see it uses the LMH6643 which happens to be a very sweet sounding amp IMO. It also sports very good specs:
 ...
 Slew rate , (AV = −1) 130V/µs
 ..._

 

Slew rate higher then 40V/µs, it's got my vote! But it seems there are 2 more chips in there, one of them Analog devices (?) and the other Motorola (?; Quad 2−Input NAND Gate?).
 And the LMH6643 seems to be a dual opamp (L+R), but where is the rest for the 4ch setup?

 Still looking for that specs of it's predecessor though...


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jelle Schrijver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_About the T4:
 Looking at the pictures, it should almost be possible to reengineer it's schematic. So who's gone make the first mod by telling us what resistor's to swap to increase that basshump?_

 

I'd quite like to know which one to change to get a lower gain on low gain, not that i'd be able to solder things that small though


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jelle Schrijver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FIIO E3?_

 

Yep.


----------



## Fumoffuru

Received my T4 today. One simply can't appreciate how small this thing is until you have it in your hand. For those of you who are thinking about ordering or about to, I would suggest getting silver, which is what I ordered. The two piece construction looks more uniform, although I don't know what the grey would look like.

 With regards to the sound, I've used mine for the hour that it has been in my possession and I'm already loving it. Tried with both PX100s and X10s, the sound is impressive from something so small.

 I'll have some pictures up later.


----------



## dfkt

Anyone from Europe got a T4? Does it come with a 230V/50Hz charger and Euro plug?


----------



## JRboy

dfkt, It comes with a lead that connects to a standard USB socket on a computer or plugs into the supplied USB socketed charger. The charger is 100 - 250 V input but is two pin US style so you will need an adapter.


----------



## dfkt

Thanks, JRboy - good to know, I can live with that.


----------



## nickyboyo

Any update on the sound produced by this amp?


----------



## ArmednInsane

Anybody notices that the T4 sounds very similar to Fiio E3? today I dug out my E3 just to try and see if it still works, I feel like I am listening to the same amp. I listened to it for about an hour, and I feel like they are veryyyyyy similar.


----------



## nickyboyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ArmednInsane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody notices that the T4 sounds very similar to Fiio E3? today I dug out my E3 just to try and see if it still works, I feel like I am listening to the same amp. I listened to it for about an hour, and I feel like they are veryyyyyy similar._

 

That can, in no way, shape or form be considered a plus point.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That can, in no way, shape or form be considered a plus point._

 

Yeah, that's bad news for sure. ArmednInsane, what player and headphones are you plugging your amps into?


----------



## ArmednInsane

I use my iPhone (1st gen.) with whiplash audio Line out Cable connected to T4 then to AKG K271 Mk II.

 So my T4 might be broken or defective? :S


----------



## dfkt

I ordered mine yesterday... I sure hope it will sound better than the FiiO E3, and the LMH6643 and all the Rubycon caps aren't only for decoration.

 I will be using it with a Cowon O2 and various IEMs, no full-sized headphones.


----------



## DarKu

looking forward to your impresions *dfkt*
 this small wonder can be a good match with my little sansa clip.

 Also wondering how T4 will compete with the D2 Boa (amp section only) (this question imterests me the most)
 if it is the same as D2 Boa, then it is a must for me


----------



## chiefroastbeef

I have the Fiio E3, and heard the t4 at a store here in Hong Kong. The T4 is much better in my opinion. To start things off, the fiio gave me so much hiss I HAVE to use a impedance adapter to get rid of it. The fiio didn't have much of an affect on the Freqshow, which are driven easily. I can immediately tell a sonic difference once he T4 is switched on, and I was like "damn." The T4 was pretty silent with my very noisy Blackberry Bold with the highly sensitive Freqshows. Everything sounds smoother and more pronounced with the T4. I have to listen to the Fiio more, but my Bold is currently in pieces in need of a little repair.

 Overall, having spent 12 bucks USD on the E3, I'd happily spend the $109 on the T4, I would, but I promised myself I'd stop buying audio stuff.


----------



## darkninja67

Would love to see this amp go head to head with the NuForce Icon Mobile amp.


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would love to see this amp go head to head with the NuForce Icon Mobile amp._

 

Absolutely, perhaps an ultraportable/budget portable amp shoot out: T4, FiiO E3 and E5, NuForce Icon Mobile, CMOY, p2V2, biosciencegeek,


----------



## RAQemUP

I have a Fiio E3 and a BSG cMoy. The Ibasso T4 is currently in the mail to me.


----------



## fuzen

Could someone with a t4 help me with an issue I'm having? I have the t4 connected to my ipod via the connection cables provided by ibasso with the t4 and have my se530's connected to the t4's line out. I do not have a lod as of yet. The problem I'm having with the set up above is that I don't get audio to my left ear piece and there is an awful lot of hiss and even with the t4's volume set to max (10) it is very low. I could be doing something terribly wrong, I'm not sure, would getting an lod fix this? Any help is greatly appreciated!

 edit: One more thing, I noticed that the provided power cable does not fully insert into the t4, there is probably 2-3mm of space from the t4 and cable when inserted. Has anyone noticed this?


----------



## dfkt

The SE530 hiss with about anything, they're the most pickiest and hardest to pair IEMs I know of.

 That however still doesn't account for the lack of audio from one channel.


----------



## jamato8

The charger tip doesn't go all the way in. If it lights up orange you have a charge connection. 

 Do you get sound when hooked directly into your source? Do you have a line out or are you coming out of a headphone out socket?


----------



## fuzen

When I'm not using the t4 and plugging my 530's directly into the headphone out on my ipod it sounds fine. I'm plugging the connection cables into the ipod headphone out and then into the t4's line in and putting the 530's in the out. I am not using the line out on the ipod.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fuzen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I'm not using the t4 and plugging my 530's directly into the headphone out on my ipod it sounds fine. I'm plugging the connection cables into the ipod headphone out and then into the t4's line in and putting the 530's in the out. I am not using the line out on the ipod._

 

I would try the T4 with any other source, even a laptop just to make sure both channels are working. Do you get his with nothing plugged into the T4? If you get no hiss then it is merely amplifying the incoming signal, which includes hiss. Using the headphone out would be the worst way to got because you are working with the internal amp and if it isn't top quality then you aren't going to see much improvement except decreasing the load the internal amp sees.


----------



## littletree76

I suspect you are using mini-to-mini cable (rather than LOD-to-mini cable) to connect from headphone output (rather than iPhone dock connector) to input of T4/FiiO. In this configuration, headphone amplifier built into iPhone caused T4 sound like FiiO as it is always in signal path regardless of what external amplifier is being used. If this is really the case, find a LOD to make the comparison again. Another common factor between two amplifiers is poor quality sound source making both amplifiers sound the same.

 I have auditioned T4 and briefly compared with my rolled P3 Heron with my ATH-ESW9 headphone. Though T4 could not match with P3, but still provide rather decent soundstage and clarity with its four-channel design. T4 is a good option for first and affordable headphone amplifier.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ArmednInsane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use my iPhone (1st gen.) with whiplash audio Line out Cable connected to T4 then to AKG K271 Mk II.

 So my T4 might be broken or defective? :S_


----------



## jamato8

I do not agree on the comparison. I think the T4 is excellent and underrated. It needs to be well run in but I have many amps in the portables to compare it to. It is transparent with a very nice soundstage. The bass does not have the final control on bass heavy music but in all other areas I think it does a very good job and is way above an entry level amp. I place it just a little below the D3.


----------



## dfkt

Yowzer, that thing is seriously tiny... iBasso T4 vs. Sansa Clip vs. Zippo:


----------



## dfkt

Listened to it for half an hour and I'm seriously disappointed. Did anyone in here ever mention that the T4 has an insane hiss with phones like the UE11 or SE530? This is unacceptable, I'm already thinking of selling it again.

 The output jack and volume wheel crackle a bit, I could live with that.... but the damn hiss is a deal breaker.

 Sound isn't anything special so far, somewhat harsh treble, bass boost doesn't do any good - but I will give my brain some time to adjust to the new signature (since I definitely don't believe the solid state parts in the amp will change).


----------



## jamato8

I have used the UM2 IEM's and some others but I don't get any hiss. Does it hiss with nothing hooked up to the amp? I agree the bass boost doesn't do a great deal. It is very subtle but I don't normally like bass boost anyway. Even on the Lisa III I don't use it. 

 I will listen again for hiss. I don't like hearing it either, who would?

 Ok, I have the UM2's in. 

 with nothing plugged in and at max volume and hi gain I get the slightest hiss but this would make me deaf and be extremely painful so at any normal to loud setting I get zero hiss. With music on quiet passages using my iRiver H140 I get no his unless it is from an analogue recording and there is tape hiss. No hiss on my T4. Maybe you should contact iBasso. 

 For my IC I am using my newly constructed hyper pure silver twisted custom. I make my own (I use to make and sell them commercially years ago). 

 I am getting a lot of detail and very good staging. I prefer headphones but I have to tell you the T4 is doing great with the UM2's as I am getting "out of head" sound, which is nice. On Eva Cassidy's "Live at Blues Alley", the organ comes through with beautiful speed and tone. I don't hear much change using the bass function.


----------



## dfkt

Yes, it hisses with only the phone plugged in, not connected to the source. Low gain hisses quite a lot with the UE11 and SE530, high gain hisses even more. Higher impedance and lower sensitivity phones like the Phonak Audéo or q-Jays are alright (and of course cans like the HFI-780), but those are not the ones I intend to use with the T4.

 Listening to very dynamic music like Rasputina or Opeth shows that all is good with the loud, dense parts of the music - but as soon as the toned-down acoustic parts start the whole music seems "embedded" in hiss.


----------



## jamato8

I think there is something wrong with you T4 then as the hiss I get is at max volume an at the high gain setting and it is barely audible with my UM2's.


----------



## dfkt

Here's some RMAA tests without load, Cowon D2 into T4 into AudioFire4. 

 I'm going to do some tests with 16 Ohm load too, but they probably aren't going to look as pretty (preliminary tests show insane THD with 16 Ohm phones). So far, the T4 measures very favorably.

RightMark Audio Analyzer test: comparison

 The bass boost is +2.5dB at 50Hz, no wonder it doesn't do anything useful.


----------



## jamato8

Yeah, the bass boost isn't one but the measurements sure are flat.


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Listened to it for half an hour and I'm seriously disappointed. Did anyone in here ever mention that the T4 has an insane hiss with phones like the UE11 or SE530? This is unacceptable, I'm already thinking of selling it again.

 The output jack and volume wheel crackle a bit, I could live with that.... but the damn hiss is a deal breaker.

 Sound isn't anything special so far, somewhat harsh treble, bass boost doesn't do any good - but I will give my brain some time to adjust to the new signature (since I definitely don't believe the solid state parts in the amp will change)._

 

I get some with my livewires, which are super sensitive in that department. It hisses less than the hp out of my iriver though, and improves the soundstage so i can live with it for now.


----------



## dfkt

I caved in and I'm using an 48 Ohm impedance adapter with the T4 now. This fixes the hiss, making it totally black with any problematic phone. Too bad about the added bulk to the rig.

 However, I would have expected a $109 amp to take care of these issues by itself, not me having to add yet another fix, like with a cheap FiiO. Reducing the background hiss of my Cowon O2 was one of the main reasons for getting an amp - besides fixing bass rolloff and crosstalk. Too bad the T4 doesn't fix the former, but at least it's very good with the latter.

 This being said, I've gotten used to the T4's sound signature in the meantime, and I really like what I hear: very clear, precise, spacious. It probably sounds more refined than my Headsix (except maybe the bass response).


----------



## RAQemUP

Just got my T4 in (bought a used one with some hours already burned in on it) and I am actually quite surprised in how much bass it adds. The added bass is not muddy or distorted at that. So far it sounds great for its size. Gonna listen to it for a few days before I give some serious comments on it compared to my other amps.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my T4 in (bought a used one with some hours already burned in on it) and I am actually quite surprised in how much bass it adds. The added bass is not muddy or distorted at that. So far it sounds great for its size. Gonna listen to it for a few days before I give some serious comments on it compared to my other amps._

 

I'm a new T4 owner too. Mine was bought new and at this point I have only 1 hour on it so I'll be giving it many more hours before seriously judging it. I also find the bass boost very nice...not too much but enough to make a difference...it gives a nice clean punch with my ER4.


----------



## seehee2k

Hi there!

 I'm looking for a small amp to drive my Custom-IEMs. So I'm interested in the T4 and curious about its sound. I recently owned a D2 Boa which I sold cause I didn't like the (slightly) emphasized heights an the overall cold signature in combination with my Customs (but loved it with the TF10s). Anyone compared the Boa with the T4? Or maybe with the 2Move/3Move/Headsix? I'm looking for a warm sounding amp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks
 seehee


----------



## GreatDane

I just wanted to comment on the hiss issue. I've given my T4 75+ hours to settle. With my ER4P I get absolutely zero noise at full volume in high or low gain with no source connected. With my i7 connected with music paused and with volume on i7 at full ( 40/40) I hear noise creeping in at volume setting on T4 at 7 in low gain.

 I find that I prefer BBE on my i7 set at 1 which softens the upper mids it seems and in general gives a smoother sound.


----------



## mambo5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just wanted to comment on the hiss issue. I've given my T4 75+ hours to settle. With my ER4P I get absolutely zero noise at full volume in high or low gain with no source connected. With my i7 connected with music paused and with volume on i7 at full ( 40/40) I hear noise creeping in at volume setting on T4 at 7 in low gain.

 I find that I prefer BBE on my i7 set at 1 which softens the upper mids it seems and in general gives a smoother sound._

 

hmmmm ibasso t4, icon mobile, or replace broken 4gb clip with 8gb clip.


----------



## RAQemUP

There is a coupon code that you can use at shopsansa.com that will bring the 8 GB Clip down to $79 ish shipped. As much as I like amping my portable stuff, a new DAP is always best IMO. For the price, I do believe the T4 is worth it though.


----------



## mambo5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is a coupon code that you can use at shopsansa.com that will bring the 8 GB Clip down to $79 ish shipped. As much as I like amping my portable stuff, a new DAP is always best IMO. For the price, I do believe the T4 is worth it though._

 

Nah, i think I'm digging the d2, and maybe ill buy a t4 later. I think an E5 right now will suffice, I just have the wait till its back in stock at Head-direct.


----------



## Young Spade

I ordered my T4 about a month ago and got it about 2 weeks before Christmas. I can't use it yet because it is going to be a birthday present (Jan 7th) and after reading all 17 pages, I am totally psyched to open it.

 I listened to it for about 2 minutes before I put it up and it sounded "ok" (didn't burn it in) and once I try it with my Touch and Super.fi 5's, then I'll post a review thing up here.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Young Spade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered my T4 about a month ago and got it about 2 weeks before Christmas. I can't use it yet because it is going to be a birthday present (Jan 7th) and after reading all 17 pages, I am totally psyched to open it.

 I listened to it for about 2 minutes before I put it up and it sounded "ok" (didn't burn it in) and once I try it with my Touch and Super.fi 5's, then I'll post a review thing up here._

 

You should have made a small hole in the box for power and line in...set it on top of a CDP and let that baby burn in.


----------



## IvanH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Large images so i'll link them...

http://www.snatchbank.co.uk/filehost/raven/t4a.jpg

http://www.snatchbank.co.uk/filehost/raven/t4b.jpg

http://www.snatchbank.co.uk/filehost/raven/t4c.jpg

 I am constantly amazed at how much technology can be shoehorned into such a small space._

 

How can it be that the components inside of ibasso T4 are different in these pictures:
ã‚¹ãƒ‘ã‚¤ãƒ©ãƒ«ç‰©ç½®: iBasso T4

 4 x 10v 100uf and
 AD8616


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IvanH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How can it be that the components inside of ibasso T4 are different in these pictures:
ã‚¹ãƒ‘ã‚¤ãƒ©ãƒ«ç‰©ç½®: iBasso T4_

 

Please explain the differences.


----------



## IvanH

The components you see in the links from the quote, are different than the components you see in the pictures from my link.
 4 x 10v 100uf vs 4 x 10v 47uf and
 "AD8616" vs "74RA LMH66"


----------



## dfkt

Very interesting find, IvanH. I wonder why they swapped the opamps, National vs. Analog Devices?

 That might be among the reasons why my T4 hisses and some other people claim theirs don't. If that's the case I'm seriously pissed off.

 Here's mine, National opamp and 47µF caps:


----------



## IvanH

Notice that the print layout is also different, under the 6,3v 1200uf.

 I have written a message to iBasso, and asked 
 why there are 2 different print layouts and different components. 
 What the advantages / disadvantages are between the two and
 Which one I will get if I order one.

 I will post the answer as soon as I get it.


----------



## dfkt

I'd speculate the National/47µF design is cheaper to manufacture than the AD/100µF... Maybe they started with the AD/100µF version but cut costs with newer T4s?


----------



## IvanH

I believe your right about the price consideration. But I also think that the expensive version might be for the chinese (east) market and the cheap version for the rest of the world (only my thoughts).

 What practical difference do you think the 47uf / 100uf would make?


----------



## sidtai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IvanH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe your right about the price consideration. But I also think that the expensive version might be for the chinese (east) market and the cheap version for the rest of the world (only my thoughts).

 What practical difference do you think the 47uf / 100uf would make?_

 

Nope, I live in Hong Kong and my T4 comes with 47uF capacitors.
 I just received my T4 a few days ago and what I noticed is the T4 warms up my music by a noticable amount. Although I really like its portability I don't like the idea of an amp coloring the sound coming out of my headphones. My beloved ES7 loses its sparkle when paired with the T4. I'd rather listen to the headphone out from my zune.=(


----------



## jamato8

The Silmac caps are supposed to be very good. The different opamp is supposed to be also, very good but the AD8616 is noted for low distortion and just good sounding. I have been familiar with the 8616 for some time and it has always, when done right, produced very good sound. I got a very early T4 and get zero hiss so can only assume that mine is the 8616 and 100uf caps, well in fact I know it has the 8616 opamp. I didn't realize they had changed anything.


----------



## GreatDane

I checked my newly purchased T4 and it does have LMH66 & 47µF caps. Those tiny screws are a SOB.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I can't read the opamp - is that a LMH6622, 6643 or 6655?


----------



## seehee2k

Received my T4 today. Soundwise I really like it, but the hiss is just annoying. Also mine has an audible channel imbalance independent from volume or earphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 seehee


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seehee2k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received my T4 today. Soundwise I really like it, but the hiss is just annoying. Also mine has an audible channel imbalance independent from volume or earphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seehee_

 

Which IEMs are you using?

 I hear very little to no hiss:

_I've given my T4 75+ hours to settle. With my ER4P I get absolutely zero noise at full volume in high or low gain with no source connected. With my i7 connected with music paused and with volume on i7 at full ( 40/40) I hear noise creeping in at volume setting on T4 at 7 in low gain._


----------



## seehee2k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which IEMs are you using?

 I hear very little to no hiss:

I've given my T4 75+ hours to settle. With my ER4P I get absolutely zero noise at full volume in high or low gain with no source connected. With my i7 connected with music paused and with volume on i7 at full ( 40/40) I hear noise creeping in at volume setting on T4 at 7 in low gain._

 

I'm using UM2 and a pair of less sensitive Customs (Compact-Monitors Stage 3). The hiss increases with the volume (without a source connected).

 seehee


----------



## IvanH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IvanH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Notice that the print layout is also different, under the 6,3v 1200uf.

 I have written a message to iBasso, and asked 
 why there are 2 different print layouts and different components. 
 What the advantages / disadvantages are between the two and
 Which one I will get if I order one.

 I will post the answer as soon as I get it._

 


 My response from iBasso:
 ----
 Dear Sir,
 Thank you for your email.
 There are two version of T4.
 The first 100 units T4 uses AD8656+AD8616+Nichicon FW caps. we launched second solution after the first 100 units gone.
 The second version of T4 uses AD8656+LMH6643+Elna silmic 2nd Caps. 
 The 1200uf 6.3V rubyycon cap are same in two versions. Your pictures just showing the top and the bottom of the same cap.
 The circuit desigan of these two version are same. Just different components. The first version has better soundstage. The second version has better mid and bass response.
 The hiss of there two version are both well controlled. The are in the some level. 

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio
 ----


----------



## IvanH

Does anybody know what practical difference it makes that the 100uf caps has been changed to 47uf?
 Battery time/SQ/etc. ?


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IvanH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_----
 [...]The hiss of there two version are both well controlled. The are in the some level.[..] 
 ----_

 

I would call it anything but well controlled, it hisses like a damn Nintendo DS. 

 Does anyone know an amp that doesn't hiss like the T4, with a similar tiny form factor and good audio quality? I'm pretty sure the FiiO E5 doesn't apply, how about the NuForce - anyone has any experience with it, hiss- and quality-wise?

 EDIT: Just saw Skylab's evaluation of the NuForce, it's probably not my cup of tea.


----------



## seehee2k

Mine is going back for testing and evaluation. Hopefully there is a solution for my problems but I doubt it.

 @dfkt: I think there's no real alternative. Maybe the Xin SuperMicro, but those come with a rediculous long waiting time...


----------



## ClieOS

It seems like I got the 2nd version. To tell the truth, I still prefer E5 most of the time, both price/performance ratio and convenient wise. Good thing that I don't use any of my sensitive IEM with amp, so no need to worry about hiss... but I do care about how scratch prone T4 is, so far it already has 4 small marks on them


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... but I do care about how scratch prone T4 is, so far it already has 4 small marks on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I put a screen protector from DealExtreme on my T4, it works well so far. I had to cut it to size, of course.


----------



## ClieOS

Yeah, I already put screen protector both front and back, a bit too late but better than none.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seehee2k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine is going back for testing and evaluation. Hopefully there is a solution for my problems but I doubt it.

 @dfkt: I think there's no real alternative. Maybe the Xin SuperMicro, but those come with a rediculous long waiting time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm thinking of soldering two resistors straight before the phone-out plug into the case. I hope that's possible and there's enough space. I'll have to take a look...


----------



## seehee2k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking of soldering two resistors straight before the phone-out plug into the case. I hope that's possible and there's enough space. I'll have to take a look..._

 

Are you shure that won't alter its signature?

 @ClieOS: The T4 is much superior to the E5, which lacks of overall precision. Soundstage and detail are much better in my opinion. Amount of hiss is about the same.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seehee2k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@ClieOS: The T4 is much superior to the E5, which lacks of overall precision. Soundstage and detail are much better in my opinion. Amount of hiss is about the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I do have both to compare with, and yes, I agree T4 is superior in all accounts. However, it is not how T4 performs that I don't like, but how E5's better price/performance ratio and convenient that I prefer over T4 (plus no worry about scratching E5). For me (in very subjective term), I'll say E5 is about 70% of T4. It certainly isn't as good, but I can live with that. I don't really care about hissing cause if my IEM is so easy to drive that it can detect hiss, than I won't use an amp with it at all.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seehee2k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you shure that won't alter its signature?_

 

Since I absolutely can't stand the hiss, I've been using the T4 so far with an Awwan 46Ohm dongle adapter plugged in. It sounds still the same to my ears - even with ultra-picky phones like the SE530 which otherwise don't like added resistance much.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't really care about hissing cause if my IEM is so easy to drive that it can detect hiss, than I won't use an amp with it at all._

 

My reasoning is that because the MP3 players already hiss with these kinds of phones I want to add an amp to get rid of that. No matter if Sansa Clip, Cowon D2/X5/O2 - they all hiss with phones like the UE11, SE530, and similar. That's why I got the Headsix, and it's totally black and removes the hiss. And of course I got the T4 for the same reason, among other things. But instead of getting rid of the inherent hiss, it adds quite a bit more.

 The "Made for IEMs" slogan on the T4 is very deceptive. Yes, it works for ER-4S, Phonaks, or other high-impedance, low-sensitivity IEMs, but not for the multitude of low-impedance IEMs out there.


----------



## sidtai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IvanH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My response from iBasso:
 ----
 Dear Sir,
 Thank you for your email.
 There are two version of T4.
 The first 100 units T4 uses AD8656+AD8616+Nichicon FW caps. we launched second solution after the first 100 units gone.
 The second version of T4 uses AD8656+LMH6643+Elna silmic 2nd Caps. 
 The 1200uf 6.3V rubyycon cap are same in two versions. Your pictures just showing the top and the bottom of the same cap.
 The circuit desigan of these two version are same. Just different components. The first version has better soundstage. The second version has better mid and bass response.
 The hiss of there two version are both well controlled. The are in the some level. 

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio
 ----_

 

No wonder my T4 is so warm, I got the 2nd version =( I don't want warmth added to my sound, I want fidelity.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My reasoning is that because the MP3 players already hiss with these kinds of phones I want to add an amp to get rid of that..._

 

Good thing none of my source hiss with my IEM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sidtai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't want warmth added to my sound, I want fidelity._

 

It might seen strange to you at first, but the idea of true fidelity stops once the music left the recording studio - all we do here at HF are trying to define our own meaning of the word 'fidelity'.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good thing none of my source hiss with my IEM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is quite hard to believe for me, but to each his own... maybe I'm just more sensitive to background hiss, personally. I wish I knew a single MP3 player that doesn't hiss with the likes of SE530, UE11, SF5, or similar. Of course Ety, q-Jays, Phonak, etc. don't hiss... but I don't use those phones too often.


----------



## jamato8

I got a new T4 with the latest opamps. I do not hear any hiss but I do hear, after a short break-in, very good sound. Amazing for the price and size. It drives my ESW10's with the iRiver H140 source and lossless files, very well. Excellent sound in my opinion. I got the all grey version, vs the grey and silver and like the grey.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got a new T4 with the latest opamps. I do not hear any hiss but I do hear, after a short break-in, very good sound. Amazing for the price and size. It drives my ESW10's with the iRiver H140 source and lossless files, very well. Excellent sound in my opinion. I got the all grey version, vs the grey and silver and like the grey._

 

Good to hear. Can you post some pics of the all-grey version?


----------



## dfkt

I ordered the all-grey version, but they sent me the golden/brown one... ah well, not enough to go through the hassle of sending it back.


----------



## seehee2k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got a new T4 with the latest opamps. I do not hear any hiss but I do hear, after a short break-in, very good sound. Amazing for the price and size. It drives my ESW10's with the iRiver H140 source and lossless files, very well. Excellent sound in my opinion. I got the all grey version, vs the grey and silver and like the grey._

 

How about your UM2? Is there any hiss audible? My replacement should arrive next Week, hopefully it'll solve this problem for me.

 seehee


----------



## jamato8

No hiss on the UM2's unless I turn the gain to high and turn the volume to max, at which point I would be stupid because I would destroy my hearing. 

 The amp is totally quiet. 

 It sounds good with my UM2's. It only took about 3 years, well maybe more, to learn how to use the UM2's right.


----------



## seehee2k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No hiss on the UM2's unless I turn the gain to high and turn the volume to max, at which point I would be stupid because I would destroy my hearing. 

 The amp is totally quiet. _

 

That sounds perfect. Hopefully my experience will be the same.


----------



## GreatDane

My current use for T4.





*iAudio 7/ T4/ 75 Ohm/ KSC75*


----------



## mrarroyo

I received my T4 yesterday and w/ my Yuin Ok1 and Koss KSC75 I do not hear any hiss. Very surprised at how nice this unit sounds. I showed it to vorlon1 and although the T4 had only about 14 hours of burn in we were both impressed.


----------



## jamato8

T4 with drk grey top, new version of opamps.


----------



## mrarroyo

jamato8, how hard/easy is it to open the T4. Would you please post instructions, or if you would please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## jamato8

Just unscrew the little screws you see. Then carefully pop the top.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just unscrew the little screws you see. Then carefully pop the top._

 

...getting those [size=xx-small]tiny[/size] screws back in without possibly stripping the threads will be the test. 

*Do you have steady hands?*






 ...and that's not even mentioning stripping the screw head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, good luck.


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, I was intrigued by this little baby when I was at an Audio store in Hong Kong (Mingo), and subsequently bought one. 

 I'll burn it in once I get back home from my overseas trip, but its a surprisingly good little bit of kit, and the incredibly small size makes it a doodle to carry around.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my T4 yesterday and w/ my Yuin Ok1 and Koss KSC75 I do not hear any hiss._

 

Certainly not, both these phones have a quite high impedance.


----------



## LingLing1337

Can anyone show a size comparison with the Sansa Fuze?


----------



## mrarroyo

I am really taken by this little T4, it sure sounds nice. I am even thinking that when I get money I could buy a 1st or 2nd generation iPod Nano to pair the two up. Talk about an small rig w/ high quality sound.


----------



## jamato8

Yes, I was thinking of something like a Nano with a 320 lossless for those times when I want something not larger than, well a nano and a T4. I have even driven my HD650's with the T4 with no problem.


----------



## seehee2k

Recieved my new T4 today. Way better then the first one i got. But the hiss is still quite audible with my Customs (low-gain, vol. at 2-3). All in all I think I can live with it, at least until an alternative is available. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seehee


----------



## dfkt

What was wrong with your first one?


----------



## seehee2k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What was wrong with your first one?_

 

The hiss of the first one was really fierce and it sort of beeped and clicked at high volumes. After contacting iBasso they told me to send it back for inspection.

 Today I noticed that the T4 is currently out of stock. Anybody knows if that's a sign for a new revision again?

 seehee


----------



## 4sound

I know the T4 looks a lot cooler but, has anyone compared the T4 to the FiiO E5 from a SQ perspective?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I'm hoping to try my new T4 with my Livewires, Freqshow and SE530 customs tonight and will report back on the hiss with high sensitivity or custom IEM tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## mrarroyo

I wish that vorlon1 would chime in! He tested the T4 w/ his Westones, do not recall him mentioning anything on hiss. But I recall him saying how good the T4 sounded.


----------



## shirleywhite

Hi all

 I can only really hear any hiss with the volume turned up pretty high AND using superfi 5's and 5 pros. For what I would call "normal" listening levels I'd say hiss isnt a problem at all(IMHO) 

 Just recently though - I've gone back to my Ety 6i's - and now I cant hear any hiss at all!! AND again(IMHO) the synergy of the T4 (with bass boost on - admittedly only a very gentle difference) and Ety's is just about perfect!!!

 Just for info - I also bought a Fiio E5 ( I was just totally intrigued by the style/size of the thing!!) Not bad - but the T4 sounds a bit better to me. The E5 hisses more ( but again Ety's less so) - not so keen on volume control "steps" -too big? But for going as "minimalist" as poss it's ok. ( and obviously the price point is good!!)

 Regards.


----------



## ClieOS

Fed up with the scratch prone metal back plate so I took it out and applied three layers of clear paint. Now everything is better. If you ask me, iBasso should have done this before shipping T4 out!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

good idea - i might do that with some clear acrylic that I used to build up some custom IEM to fit tighter a while back - mine isn't scratched yet as it has only been sitting in one spot burning in.


----------



## dfkt

Or you could put some cheap DealExtreme screen protector on it (like I did), which is a reversible "fix".


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fed up with the scratch prone metal back plate so I took it out and applied three layers of clear paint. Now everything is better. If you ask me, iBasso should have done this before shipping T4 out!





_

 

Good idea. A clearcoat. 

 I have noticed it scratches easily so I put some really tiny feet on the back and that works well but then in a pocket they wouldn't do well for protection. 

 I have been burning the T4 in since I got it and it sounds very, very good. No malfunctions of any kind.


----------



## mrarroyo

My T4 has 190 hours of burn in and it sounds much better that I ever imagined it would. The idea of a 3rd gen 8 Gb Nano sure sounds appealing.


----------



## dfkt

My T4 didn't change at all since I got it... and it's truly a great amp (despite the hiss).


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or you could put some cheap DealExtreme screen protector on it (like I did), which is a reversible "fix"._

 

I tried that, but the corner where the protector can't reach still get scratched even when I was very careful with it. I actually applied plastic food wrap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the whole metal back plate and it works quite well. However, it doesn't last too long (two weeks or so).


----------



## nickyboyo

I am very interested in taking this little amp for a test drive. If there are any aussies out there who would like to swap amps for a couple of weeks, let me know.


----------



## thatguyoverthere

how would they sound with Westone 3s?

 how do they handle mids?

 how big is it compared to a mustang p51?


----------



## dfkt

I finally had enough of that background hiss with the iBasso T4. Traced the lines with my multimeter, shorted some stuff here and there, and found the culprit for the hiss. 

 Removed the SMT parts from R9 and R14, and bridged it with a tiny piece of copper from a CAT5 cable. Result: perfect sound, no more hiss.






 I don't really care how my soldering looks, it's really hard with my tools to get that 1mm tiny solder joint right. The only thing that counts is that the amp now sounds better than ever, without hiss.


----------



## dfkt

Here's the RMAA tests for the new mod vs. the original T4: RightMark Audio Analyzer test: comparison

 As you see, the THD, IMD, SNR are a tiny bit worse now - but that doesn't matter for 44/16 audio and human ears at all, it's just my professional sound card that captures these differences. The main advantage still is that the thing doesn't hiss any more with low impedance/high sensitivity IEMs. (So, in reality, the SNR is actually a lot better now than what the sound card sees.)


----------



## ClieOS

Pretty interesting mod you got there, dfkt. I wonder what those two resistors are for, they seems to link to an AD chip...


----------



## dfkt

They affect the bass boost circuit. The bass boost is now much more audible with the two SMTs removed (actually, it didn't do anything before, was more or less inaudible to my ears). Which is a wonderful side effect for my needs, using the T4 with my Cowon O2 to watch videos. More bass, less hiss - iBasso should never had put those resistors there, IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 (Bass boost on high gain is too much, but I only use low gain anyways - and that's just about right for my taste, for a player without EQ or BBE in video mode...)


----------



## Sardonyx

Got my T4 a few days ago, maybe I got lucky and they forgot to include the hiss. With T4 and my cleanest source -- a PCDP (line out, ESP turned off) there isn't hiss at all at volume 2, my typical listening volume; or 3, cranked up for favorite songs; with Klipsch X10's. My usual portable source is my Nokia N95 cell phone, which has a very hissy HP out. With the T4 I can turn up the Nokia's volume, improving the SNR ratio. I can still hear a little bit of hiss, but it's no longer enough to distract from the music.


----------



## dfkt

The X10 are 50 Ohm, they shouldn't hiss indeed.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They affect the bass boost circuit._

 

That _IS_ a massive bass boost!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I just got mine last Monday and have been burning it in since then for over 200 hours. I plug my SE530 customs into it and there is no hiss unless the volume is turned way up with no music, at which point if music was playing it would be an ear-splitting 110-120dB volume. 

 Even when I plug in a noisy 1G Nano headphone out, the level of hiss is almost undetectable and is so quiet that I can listen at the lowest possible volumes with these highly sensitive IEM and not be troubled by any noise. There is a miniscule amount of increase in background hiss if I plug in both the 1G Nano and the power cable with wall plug, but it is still not enough to notice at the lowest listening volumes I can find for music. I also have no hiss with Westone 3 or Phonak. My Livewires and freq Show are in the car and I can test those later.

 The T4 sounds nice, and out of my iMod it is better than my 500 hour Nuforce Icon but I am not sure it is better than my 1000 hour D2 Boa in terms of soundstage. I am doing a 300 hour burn-in before I comment further on the sound.


----------



## Surrealsky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My T4 didn't change at all since I got it... and it's truly a great amp (despite the hiss)._

 

How is the synergy pairing the phonaks with t4?


----------



## Surrealsky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I also have no hiss with Westone 3 or Phonak._

 



 Thanks for the info, btw how does it compared against the d2 viper?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Surrealsky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is the synergy pairing the phonaks with t4?_

 

It is better with grey filters with Phonak.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Surrealsky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the info, btw how does it compared against the d2 viper?_

 

Vs the stock D2 Viper, I would guess it is about the same based on how the Boa sounded better than a stock D2 Viper. But pit it against a D2 Viper with upgraded opamps (or a D3 or D10) and the T4 can't top that. But, I am going to do 300 hours of burn-in on the T4 and that wont be accomplished till Sunday. Nevertheless, the T4 is a competent amp.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"My iBasso T4 HAS NO HISS"_

 

Might very well be that me and some other people received faulty ones that hiss (much) more than other T4s. At least one or two persons in this thread seem to get the same hiss as me. Continuous QC probably isn't iBasso's forte, as seen by that dispute... and the PCB on my amp that's covered in greasy fingerprints all over.

 Sending the amp back to iBasso was no option for me, Austrian customs nickled and dimed me already once for that amp. Not to mention the waiting time and tedious email convos with the iBasso guys behind the "great firewall of China", which my mail server doesn't seem to like... 

 Anyways, now mine doesn't hiss anymore, and the bass boost is as I would have imagined it when I ordered it. I'm a happy camper now that I voided the warranty.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Surrealsky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is the synergy pairing the phonaks with t4?_

 

They work well together... but the Phonaks aren't picky in general as far as source or amp are concerned.


----------



## Surrealsky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is better with grey filters with Phonak.



 Vs the stock D2 Viper, I would guess it is about the same based on how the Boa sounded better than a stock D2 Viper. But pit it against a D2 Viper with upgraded opamps (or a D3 or D10) and the T4 can't top that. But, I am going to do 300 hours of burn-in on the T4 and that wont be accomplished till Sunday. Nevertheless, the T4 is a competent amp._

 

Thanks for the input larry! Cause i can get a 2nd hand 9 mths old viper for the same price as a new T4...so kinda deciding between these 2.


----------



## Surrealsky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They work well together... but the Phonaks aren't picky in general as far as source or amp are concerned._

 

Great to hear that! thanks mate!


----------



## RAQemUP

If you can pick up a D2 Viper that cheap, I would jump on it. Spend a few bucks for some opamps and you will get a really great amp compareable to some of the more expensive ones.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Surrealsky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the input larry! Cause i can get a 2nd hand 9 mths old viper for the same price as a new T4...so kinda deciding between these 2._

 

A Viper for the price of a T4? Buy it.

 Then get an LM4562 for the main channel and an LM6172 for the ground channel and it will be great, and battery life will still be about 17 hours, plus you have a great DAC section in it.


----------



## Surrealsky

Thanks guys i bought the d2 boa instead. How many hours do i need them to burn-in?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Surrealsky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys i bought the d2 boa instead. How many hours do i need them to burn-in?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It takes a couple hundred hours for the bass to stabilize and 300 for everything to be 95% done cooking. But the soundstage took 600 hours before it was done opening up (burned-in and tested via USB DAC). While the Boa beats a stock Viper, has 2x the battery life and more convenient charging, the D2 Viper with rolled opamps takes the sound to a whole new level.


----------



## dfkt

Another T4 mod... since I use the amp mainly in bed while watching videos or dozing off to music, the insanely bright blue LED was seriously distracting. Not to mention blue LEDs can be harmful to a human's circadian rhythm (and I simply hate the color). I put some black electrical tape over the LED but thought I could get rid of the blue thing once and for all.

 So I ripped a green SMT LED off a broken DVD drive's PCB and put that on the iBasso instead. I'm pretty pleased by the results, and now I can sleep in peace (except when I'm listening to Napalm Death or Carcass at night).


----------



## ClieOS

dfkt, if you continue like this, next thing you know you'll be putting new set of opamp inside


----------



## Ricey20

how does the T4 compare to the Minibox-E+?


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dfkt, if you continue like this, next thing you know you'll be putting new set of opamp inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Nah, the general sound is nice as it is, nothing to "fix" there (now that the hiss and the... flashlight are gone). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW - I tried some 10 Ohm resistors instead of the copper pieces I used to bridge the bass circuit. That gives some beefy bass, but not as exaggerated as without resistors. Everyone craving for a bass boost that actually does something should try some 10-20 Ohm resistors instead of the stock ones.


----------



## Burninate35

I am trying to set up a system that will work with my pc and my ipod. Would this amp be good enough to drive some hd555s?

 either I buy the fiio e5 and use that for my portable and buy some better non portable amp or I use this for both.

 What do you guys think?

 Could I leave this plugged in for a long time with ought screwing up the battery?

 From what I hear the hd555s do not need much amping so I was thinking this might be a nice cheap alternative to a really expensive non portable amp, that I could also use for my ipod.


----------



## nsx_23

If you're using your PC as source, what you want is something with a DAC in it.


----------



## Burninate35

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you're using your PC as source, what you want is something with a DAC in it._

 

I would like to get a non portal dac. I feel like the portable ones are too expensive for what I would get considering I have no need for one. (a portable one)

 I do however need a portable amp for my ipod. I was just wondering if this amp would be good enough to use with my pc, while also fulfilling its role as a portable for my ipod.

 (killing two birds with one stone)

 Do you understand my question? I will try to clarify more if you are still confused.


----------



## nsx_23

Nah, I understand your point.

 I think the T4 is a fantastic sounding amp. I paired it with my 5G video before it stuffed up, and I've got it with my Cowon D2 now. Sounds fantastic coming out of my Sennheiser IE8, and the very small size makes it excellent in a portable rig.

 It will work with your PC, but most on-board soundcards are pretty rubbish, especially laptops, so thats why I said get something with a DAC like an iBasso D2 if you need to carry it around with, say, your laptop.


----------



## Burninate35

Ahh I see. 

 I do not even think about my laptop as a portable device anymore sadly.

 Beside the fact that It weighs a freaking ton its battery has been dead for a few months (just got a new one yesterday YAY!!!)

 I really like the idea of only buying one amp seeing as my only job pays around 600 bucks for an entire summer of work. haha

 Does anyone else use their portable setup as their home pc setup?


----------



## nsx_23

I have a D2 Boa that I hook up to my eeepc at home, and I run that to my Pimeta.


----------



## Luca T

I would use it with a Cowon S9 and the Senn Ie8, do you think this amp would be worthy with them? Or would I waste my money?

 Edit: the S9 doesn't have any line out just the headphone out


----------



## GreatDane

Last night I did some quick comparisons with my T4 and Pico using 6G iPod with line out. Without going into much specifics, I think the T4 sounded very good next to the Pico with generally a brighter sound from T4. I am surprised by how much power it has. I wanted to try HD 650 but I didn't feel like changing from Phonaks. I also compared both amps to iPod HP out.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

The T4 sounds good enough that I don't know whether to cancel my order for a Xin Super Micro IV or just sell it when it arrives someday...


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luca T* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would use it with a Cowon S9 and the Senn Ie8, do you think this amp would be worthy with them? Or would I waste my money?

 Edit: the S9 doesn't have any line out just the headphone out_

 

Cowon D2 doesn't have line out, but it still sounds fantastic hooked up to my T4 and IE8. I really do think the IE8 responds very well to an amp from my testing with my various amplifiers, so I don't think you'll be disappointed. 

 I'm really liking this little amp. In many respects, I'd put it a bit ahead of my D2 Boa (which I use pretty much for the DAC only). Vocals are excellent from the little T4, very well defined if still wanting in depth. Soundstage isn't bad at all, and I find the bass boost to be subtle, which for me is good. Mine has only 5 hours on it so far, so it needs more time before anything final can be said. 

 I still wouldn't put it ahead of my Corda XXS, but then this is so small and easy to carry around. Well worth the money if you ask me (Well, mine was a gift, but you get the idea).


----------



## Burninate35

is there a way that I can leave the t4 plugged into the wall, and not kill the battery? I am just trying to only buy one amp for my portable and my "gaming" set up.

 I guess I could also just get the fiio e5 for my portable and spend the 100 bucks on a non portable amp.

 Too many choices.


----------



## dfkt

The charging circuit turns off after it's been charged... no worries.


----------



## Burninate35

That sounds good, thanks. Now I just need to decide on a nice dac for 100-150 bucks.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cowon D2 doesn't have line out, but it still sounds fantastic hooked up to my T4 and IE8. I really do think the IE8 responds very well to an amp from my testing with my various amplifiers, so I don't think you'll be disappointed. 

 I'm really liking this little amp. In many respects, I'd put it a bit ahead of my D2 Boa (which I use pretty much for the DAC only). Vocals are excellent from the little T4, very well defined if still wanting in depth. Soundstage isn't bad at all, and I find the bass boost to be subtle, which for me is good. Mine has only 5 hours on it so far, so it needs more time before anything final can be said. 

 I still wouldn't put it ahead of my Corda XXS, but then this is so small and easy to carry around. Well worth the money if you ask me (Well, mine was a gift, but you get the idea)._

 


 Which is better between the ibasso-T4 and Nuforce Icon Mobile? Are they similar?

 Sorry for the stupid question but which is the purpose of the DAC and which improvement of using it?


----------



## nsx_23

I would say the T4 is a bit more preferable to the Nuforce. I just wasn't that impressed with the Icon Mobile if I'm honest.

 A DAC will take a signal from the USB port on your computer instead of the 3.5 headphone port, thus bypassing the often low quality sound card in laptops/computers. By doing this, you get a much cleaner signal and hence better sound.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would say the T4 is a bit more preferable to the Nuforce. I just wasn't that impressed with the Icon Mobile if I'm honest.

 A DAC will take a signal from the USB port on your computer instead of the 3.5 headphone port, thus bypassing the often low quality sound card in laptops/computers. By doing this, you get a much cleaner signal and hence better sound._

 

Ah very interesting, so a DAC is very useful with a Pc or a laptop, but with a Player we don't use any DAC,
 I mean I read that some portable amp are both, are DAC/AMP, it means that I can use DAC/AMP mode from PC or just DAC mode from PC or Just AMP mode from Mp3player!

 Is it right? or Did I misunderstand something?


----------



## swilly

Yea. I think it's kind of the same thing with ipods. The headphone out is crap b/c of the low quality stuff in between the DAC and headphone out, so you use a lineout to bypass the bad path.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luca T* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah very interesting, so a DAC is very useful with a Pc or a laptop, but with a Player we don't use any DAC,
 I mean I read that some portable amp are both, are DAC/AMP, it means that I can use DAC/AMP mode from PC or just DAC mode from PC or Just AMP mode from Mp3player!

 Is it right? or Did I misunderstand something?_

 

You've got it! For anyone using a desktop or laptop computer that has a crappy(standard) sound card, buying a portable amp that also has a USB DAC is a no-brainer. The increase in sound quality will be easily heard by almost anyone as long as the headphones are of decent quality...and hopefully good quality music files are used.


----------



## Luca T

As portable AMP Ibasso T4 is slightly better than Nuforce icon mobile but I read the T4 is just AMP instead the Nuforce is even DAC! Is it good as Dac/amp?

 Do you think if I want a DAC/AMP I should turn toward something like Ibasso D10 and if just amp toward the T4?


----------



## nsx_23

Depends if you're going to carry it around all the time. The nuforce isn't a bad package for the price, but the T4 sounds better as an amp. 

 You might like to consider a T4 for portable use, then get a full-sized home DAC once you have more funds (This is provided you won't take the DAC around with you).


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Depends if you're going to carry it around all the time. The nuforce isn't a bad package for the price, but the T4 sounds better as an amp. 

 You might like to consider a T4 for portable use, then get a full-sized home DAC once you have more funds (This is provided you won't take the DAC around with you)._

 

I should consider it well because I really like the size and portability of T4 but it's interesting even the possibility to have a portable Dac/amp!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 PS: anyway now I have the same problem where buy it from, as always!


----------



## jamato8

As I have said all along, the T4 is a hell of a deal. If it was 199 maybe some would take it more serious but for 109 and the sound quality, size, almost lack of weight, built in battery it is a great bargain but maybe too inexpensive.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luca T* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which is better between the ibasso-T4 and Nuforce Icon Mobile? Are they similar?

 Sorry for the stupid question but which is the purpose of the DAC and which improvement of using it?_

 

Just a few posts back in this very thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...ml#post5388194

 Now, as for the DAC question, it takes the digital music and converts it into analog that we can hear. The computers have one built-in that sends music to the headphone jack, but usually they don't sound as good as one you buy and add on later, via USB port. The Nuforce plugged into USB with headphones sounds much better (less bright and edgy or forward) than when it is plugged into an iPod and listening to headphones with it. The T4 with an iPod sounds better.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luca T* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should consider it well because I really like the size and portability of T4 but it's interesting even the possibility to have a portable Dac/amp!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS: anyway now I have the same problem where buy it from, as always!_

 

What I'm finding with my portable Amp+DAC units is that I never use the DAC function on the go, so keep that in mind. My D2 basically stays hooked up to my 12" laptop at the moment, which never goes out now that I have an eeepc.

 Consider how often you'll use the DAC on the go, as that will swing your decision. T4 will be more than adequate on the go.


----------



## mobbaddict

Is the T4 able to drive a DT880 using a LOD for example? Are there better options under 150$? Is it a waste of money unless spending 400$ on an amp?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mobbaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the T4 able to drive a DT880 using a LOD for example? Are there better options under 150$? Is it a waste of money unless spending 400$ on an amp?_

 

I found last night that the T4 with Nano and LOD does a respectable job driving the AKG K702. It sounded best in high gain with bass boost on - very subtle changes in sound with both of those activated, but just sounded right, fuller and more solid.


----------



## vranswer

Searched but couldn't find - does the charge plug NOT go all the way flush in to the hole?


----------



## mobbaddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found last night that the T4 with Nano and LOD does a respectable job driving the AKG K702. It sounded best in high gain with bass boost on - very subtle changes in sound with both of those activated, but just sounded right, fuller and more solid._

 

That looks good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would you say it sounded as good or even better than what a good unamped headphone might deliver? (think Ultrasone 780, Audio Technica A900, Grados, etc.)


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vranswer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Searched but couldn't find - does the charge plug NOT go all the way flush in to the hole?_

 

It does not go flush. There is about 4mm sticking out.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mobbaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That looks good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Would you say it sounded as good or even better than what a good unamped headphone might deliver? (think Ultrasone 780, Audio Technica A900, Grados, etc.)_

 

Better.


----------



## mobbaddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Better._

 

Great, that's what i wanted to hear


----------



## GreatDane

I find the AC adapter plug to be quite touchy when plugged into the amp for charging. Good thing for the charge light. As long as I don't nudge the amp around it's all good.


----------



## nsx_23

Yeah, my charge cable works its way loose very easily...


----------



## dfkt

Indeed, the cable plug is rather crappy... however the T4 charges with the AC adapter of my Cowon O2 as well, and that one works flawlessly.


----------



## vranswer

WOW, I've bought and subsequently sold numerous portable head amps, always departing ways with them because of bulk/inconvenience on the go. This T4 sounds every bit as good as most of those $300+ amps but sits unnoticeably on my belt - kind of like a bass boost/soundstage enhancer for my Sansa Fuze (and getting another nano too). So far I'd definitely recommend the little beasty!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I have said all along, the T4 is a hell of a deal. If it was 199 maybe some would take it more serious but for 109 and the sound quality, size, almost lack of weight, built in battery it is a great bargain but maybe too inexpensive._

 

Totally agree with you, the T4 is an sleeper and if people could get past its low cost and listen they would just smile and be happy. It has to be one of the best bargains in portable audio amps.


----------



## trickywombat

I just got mine for less than 24 hours. I'm pairing it with my Livewires IEM.

 Out of the box, the T4 sounded a bit murky, veiled with a muddy bass.

 After burning it in overnight, the T4 has become more transparent, and the bass is no longer bloated. However, the treble is sounding a tad harsh. There's no sibilance or grain, but the treble doesn't quite sound natural. Will see what happens with burn-in.

 There is a barely audible hiss with the Livewires and nothing plugged into the input jack, but when any music plays, I no longer notice the hiss.

 So far, the T4 met my expectations. I wanted an amp primarily to get me more transparency over the iPod Classic's headphone out.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Mine has over 300 hours and is smoother than earlier in the process.


----------



## trickywombat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine has over 300 hours and is smoother than earlier in the process._

 

That's good to know, but still waiting 300 hours is hard. I'm looking forward to the T4 settling down. Looks like this T4 is potentially a giant killer.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

It took me only two weeks to get 300 hours on it, and now I don't have to worry about burn-in any more.


----------



## Navyblue

How far is T4 behind P3 and D3 in terms of SQ? The size of this thing is hard to resist.

 While we are at it, how far is the performance diffrence between P3 stock, P3 with rolled chips and D3 in the grand scheme of things? I don't need the DAC.

 I can't decide between these 3, and among other amps too.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How far is T4 behind P3 and D3 in terms of SQ? The size of this thing is hard to resist.

 While we are at it, how far is the performance diffrence between P3 stock, P3 with rolled chips and D3 in the grand scheme of things? I don't need the DAC.

 I can't decide between these 3, and among other amps too._

 

The D3 is a step up from the T4 and D2 Boa so I'd say the T4 is closer to the D2 Boa than to the D3 Python. But if you are on a budget and don't need a DAC the T4 is a great little amp. I have to warn you that the D10 is even better than the D3.


----------



## Navyblue

I am looking for something that remains pocketable when strapped to my Zune 120, so thanks goodness that D10 is huge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Little Dot Mk I is heavy, thick, and wider than the Zune, so I am looking to replace it. The footprint o P3/D3 fits the Zune better, but not actually smaller.

 T4 can't be beaten size wise, but I'm thinking if I can get more SQ if I am willing to carry a little more bulk (quite a bit more actually). I also get a much longer battery life and replaceble battery.

 Basically it is a question of of size, SQ and battery for me, I don't quite mind the price difference (I mind the pirce of P51 though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am looking for something that remains pocketable when strapped to my Zune 120, so thanks goodness that D10 is huge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Little Dot Mk I is heavy, thick, and wider than the Zune, so I am looking to replace it. The footprint o P3/D3 fits the Zune better, but not actually smaller.

 T4 can't be beaten size wise, but I'm thinking if I can get more SQ if I am willing to carry a little more bulk (quite a bit more actually). I also get a much longer battery life and replaceble battery.

 Basically it is a question of of size, SQ and battery for me, I don't quite mind the price difference (I mind the pirce of P51 though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)._

 

The D10 is like 1/2 inch longer than the D3.
 The D3 is like 1/2 inch longer than the D2 Boa.
 The D2 Boa is like 2/3 inch longer than the Pico.

 Widths are about the same for the D10 and D3, with a slight decrease for the Boa and Pico.






 T4 is much much smaller:


----------



## Navyblue

Damn you Larry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't know that D10 is so much smaller than D1, and is stil smaller than the footprint of Zune.

 No I'm not tempted by the D 10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have no use for a portable DAC, and the battery aspect is less attractive to me, unless the amp section is another step up from the P3. But you got me tempted my the Pico. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard the T1/T2, they were damn small but the SQ is not wrth the hassle IMO. So the T4 is on par with Boa? I've not heard the Boa, but heard the Viper.


----------



## jamato8

I think the T4 is a little better than the Boa in the sound department.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the T4 is a little better than the Boa in the sound department._

 

60% of my listening is with my laptop and CD ripped into lossless, so I haven't taken the time to directly compare the T4 with the D2 Boa since T4 doesn't have a DAC. All I know is the T4 is not up to the level of the D3, so it may indeed fall between the D2 Boa and D3 Python, and beat out the D2 Boa as an amp. I'm too busy with my D10 review to deal with the T4 more than to say I really like it with my 4G Nano more than the Nano headphone out.


----------



## Navyblue

Thanks John and Larry.


----------



## 4sound

Got myself a T4 and have to say it sounds pretty good. Not as good as my P3 Heron w/ rolled opamps but the size of the T4 make it much better as a portable.


----------



## Stimpy_7

Hi everyone,

 Great forum you have here...

 Anywho, i've been looking at the T4 as a companion for my recently purchased 32gb ipod touch 2G which i'm currently running with some Denon AH-C751's

 To be honest i'm really dissapointed with the sound coming from it, it seems really thin, strained and there is very little bass response. And i'm coming from a 30gb 5G ipod! 

 My question is will the itouch benefit from the T4, or am i better off simply selling it and buying a sony offering for example? Probably gaining some cash in the process....

 I like the other features on the itouch, but having spent the sort of cash i have i'm left wanting more in the audio department. Do i spend another £100 or do i cut my losses?

 Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Adam


----------



## jamato8

I would think the iTouch would benefit from an amp. I have a friend who recently bought an iTouch and loves the sound, amped.


----------



## Stimpy_7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would think the iTouch would benefit from an amp. I have a friend who recently bought an iTouch and loves the sound, amped._

 

Thanks for the reply. It's tricky to know if the £100 odd outlay would be worth it, and i'm obviously sacrificing the slimline appeal of the product...

 There is this coming up on the horizon:

Ces 2009: Sony Walkman X-Series Is Surfable, Touchable and Shuts Up the World Around You

 which will most likely sound better, i'm just wondering if the T4 would take it to the next level above the sony.... hmmm Any thoughts?

 Apologies if you aren't allowed to post links and for somewhat high-jacking the thread.

 Adam


----------



## Burninate35

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stimpy_7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi everyone,
 To be honest i'm really dissapointed with the sound coming from it, it seems really thin, strained and there is very little bass response. And i'm coming from a 30gb 5G ipod! 
 Adam_

 

What is wrong with the 30gb ipod video? I am about to buy a bunch of things (amp, cans, lod) to go with this ipod.

 Is there something that makes this ipod insufficient for high quality audio? As far as I know it can play apple lossless, and with an Lod what would make it diffrent from any other ipod?


----------



## nsx_23

I'm assuming you've already put rockbox onto the 30GB video?


----------



## Burninate35

I have not done this. Is there any specific reason that I should?


----------



## jamato8

Rockbox rocks. I prefer it to iPod software and that is for sure. :^)


----------



## nsx_23

Rockbox = awesomeness ^ 2

www.rockbox.org


----------



## dfkt

Did someone say Rockbox?


----------



## nsx_23

Alright, I'm jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But seriously, when will rockbox get fully developed for the ZVM, D2 and Clip? Rockbox website is a little vague on details.


----------



## trickywombat

Rockbox? I'm still using my StoneAge Discman D-11 with it's line out.


----------



## jamato8

Great but I love being able to use an optical out of a portable. My D303, which has a very good amp section in its own right, the D10 and my ESW10 JPN.

 The T4 with the output of the D303 sounds very fine also.


----------



## trickywombat

Nice setup, Jamato8

 I have a D1, and an old Sony Discman with an optical out stored somewhere, but I find a vintage Sony with a decent line out with a velcro'd on T4 much more portable.

 I found the T4 can drive the Denon D2000 and D5000 quite decently, though that would defeat the purpose of having a small amp.

 I'm finding more and more ways to surprise myself with the T4. The bass switch is nice because I can turn it off for my Atrio, then back on with the LiveWires.

 After about 60 hrs of burn-in, the T4 is getting more transparent, the slight hiss is still there, but is barely there on low gain and the hiss does not seem to get louder with a louder volume, and goes away when music plays.

 Of all the portable amps I've owned, the T4 is the 1st amp where the SQ outweighs the hassle factor. It's decent enough that while commuting with the T4, I don't miss my iQube.


----------



## jamato8

Yeah, I find the T4 very enjoyable. Some evenings I have it fed with the output of my iRiver 140 and am totally happy.


----------



## nickyboyo

I am still very interested in listening to this amp, especially comparing it to my xin supermicro. If any Aussies are interested in doing a comparison themselves drop me a line, i'll send you the supermicro for a couple of weeks to do a comparison then send the amps to me for a comparison and i'll return your T4 after a listening period, or vice versa.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I am 96% sure I am going to email Xin and cancel my Super Micro IV order. The T4 sounds good enough with my 4G Nano, and the form factor is perfect.


----------



## jweather

is their any store where i can just buy a t4 and not have to order it online? i hate waiting, im in central jersey


----------



## jamato8

All from the comfort of your home, the World Wide Virtual iBasso found only on the web unless you are in Asia.


----------



## nc8000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All from the comfort of your home, the World Wide Virtual iBasso found only on the web unless you are in Asia._

 

Except in Denmark Headaudio | Hovedtelefoner, høretelefoner, forstærkere, in ear actually resells iBasso and you can make an appointment to come and listen but they don't have an actual brick and mortar store.

 They actually have all the following brands so rather comprehensive coverage for a budding head-fi geek

 AKG
 Beyerdynamic
 Sennheiser
 Grado
 Sony
 Ultrasone
 Westone
 Ultimate Ears
 Shure
 Vincent Audio
 Grace Design
 Firestone Audio
 iBasso
 iQube
 Qables


----------



## Stimpy_7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Burninate35* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is wrong with the 30gb ipod video? I am about to buy a bunch of things (amp, cans, lod) to go with this ipod.

 Is there something that makes this ipod insufficient for high quality audio? As far as I know it can play apple lossless, and with an Lod what would make it diffrent from any other ipod?_

 

To be honest it think that came out a bit wrong, the sound i got for the 30gb ipod was actually pretty good. It's the Itouch that i'm dissapointed, it seems to get very distorted with bass heavy tracks... just unsure its worth sticking more money into it (T4) or just buying something with better quality from the off..


----------



## mobbaddict

The T4 and the D2 are available here for Europe
HiFi Headphones
 Good price when you're in the Euro zone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you avoid custom fees.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mobbaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The T4 and the D2 are available here for Europe
HiFi Headphones
 Good price when you're in the Euro zone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you avoid custom fees._

 

That site became quite complicated, I ordered from them the IE8 and paid by credit card, they charged immmediately the money on my card then later they sent me an email requesting a lot of personal documents (copy of Id card, bank statement, ecc) to be sure of my identity!

 I deleted the order, requested the refund and bought from another site!


----------



## mobbaddict

That's weird indeed... anyway they don't seem to have any T4 at the moment.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mobbaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's weird indeed... anyway they don't seem to have any T4 at the moment._

 

yes i know, they said it's the process for purchaising from outside the UK


----------



## nc8000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luca T* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That site became quite complicated, I ordered from them the IE8 and paid by credit card, they charged immmediately the money on my card then later they sent me an email requesting a lot of personal documents (copy of Id card, bank statement, ecc) to be sure of my identity!

 I deleted the order, requested the refund and bought from another site!_

 

Same thing happened to me when I bought my EarMax AE from a UK retailer (forgotten their name) 3½ years ago


----------



## Nailzs

Rockbox? Rockbox rocks!

 Yes, this is the game Doom.


----------



## mambo5

Is the t4 finish like the ipod clasic/nano 3g/2g/1g/video finish? Will it scratch up in just one week of normal use? And where could i get that nifty velcro everyone has?

 Looks like the t4 will be my next amp purchase. or maybe even an phonak audeo. Im seeing so these phonak and t4 combos and im getting quite jealous.

 planning to use this with a classic or a clip.

 thanks.


----------



## doubts even here

The T4 and Phonaks really play together very well. And yes, it scratches very very easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mambo5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the t4 finish like the ipod clasic/nano 3g/2g/1g/video finish? Will it scratch up in just one week of normal use?  And where could i get that nifty velcro everyone has?

 Looks like the t4 will be my next amp purchase. or maybe even an phonak audeo. Im seeing so these phonak and t4 combos and im getting quite jealous.

 planning to use this with a classic or a clip.

 thanks._

 

You can find Velcro in various forms at Lowes, Wal-Mart, etc. I like to buy both the rolls which are  3/4" x 5' and the  2" x 4" sheets from Lowe's

 My T4 isn't scratched yet but I only use it at home. I think a clear shield could work to keep it looking good.

 I cannot resist posting this:






 The T4 is a noticeable boost in overall SQ with my PFE.

 ...and the XM5 which wasn't really any advantage over the T4:


----------



## Ricey20

Where's the pico?


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where's the pico? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My little buddy is right there...
 <-------


----------



## Ricey20

so how does the T4 compare with the Pico?


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so how does the T4 compare with the Pico?_

 

I did some very brief comparing the other night and I _think_ that I found the T4 to be just a touch brighter than Pico. I love how the Pico does mids...better than T4 and XM5. I still haven't listened to HD 650 with the T4 to really push its limit but with the Phonaks the T4 is a nice addition to any of the small DAPs that I've paired it with.

 I like the subtle bass boost with the T4 when using the Phonaks.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mambo5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the t4 finish like the ipod clasic/nano 3g/2g/1g/video finish? Will it scratch up in just one week of normal use? And where could i get that nifty velcro everyone has?

 Looks like the t4 will be my next amp purchase. or maybe even an phonak audeo. Im seeing so these phonak and t4 combos and im getting quite jealous.

 planning to use this with a classic or a clip.

 thanks._

 

I cut some old screen protector sheets I had and stuck it on the front and back. Seems to be doing OK at the moment, but I might look into the stuff that they wrap books in.


----------



## AwakenedBeing

Hi, I am very interested in T4. 

 Some quick questions: 
*1)* On iBasso's website, they said that the T4 can be charged through USB cable or AC adapter. Looking at pics, I don't see any mini usb or usb port on the T4. How does it charge through USB? 

*2)* How long is the battery life for one charge on average?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AwakenedBeing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, I am very interested in T4. 

 Some quick questions: 
*1)* On iBasso's website, they said that the T4 can be charged through USB cable or AC adapter. Looking at pics, I don't see any mini usb or usb port on the T4. How does it charge through USB? 

*2)* How long is the battery life for one charge on average?_

 

The adapter plugs into a USB and the output is a plug that is not a mini USB but a male plug for the T4. I guess I get around 14 hours of run time but I could be wrong. Someone else will have a better idea as I normally don't let it run down all the way.


----------



## AwakenedBeing

Thanks jamato8 for the help.

 I will probably get this as my portable amp since my P3 is a bit too large to put in my pocket.


----------



## mrarroyo

^ you should be very happy. The T4 is so small as to be un-obtrusive. Do hope you post a couple of pics of your setup.


----------



## jweather

I just ordered a t4 and I just wanted to know if their's a true reason to spend the same amount of money on a LOD cable? is their that much of a difference? if not where can i get one for a more reasonable price?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Once you hit the $50 price point with a barqy made LOD you are pretty much set. I can appreciate the improvements with $150-200 LOD, but not worth it with a $100 amp.


----------



## jweather

im looking at different LOD's and some are Silver while others are copper, my question is: is one better then the other?


----------



## dfkt

No, they're all the same, they just transport electricity. Silver has a slightly better electrical conductivity than copper, but that's absolutely negligible for those short cable runs and audio applications.


----------



## Burninate35

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, they're all the same, they just transport electricity. Silver has a slightly better electrical conductivity than copper, but that's absolutely negligible for those short cable runs and audio applications._

 

That is what I am thinking. I feel like a lot of this audiophile stuff is totally psychological. 

 For example if I buy a $150 lod, and compare it to my $20 ebay lod, expecting a much wider sound stage(because that is what people said would happen) then I will hear that, because I am expecting it. At any moment where the sound stage feels bigger than usual, I will take note of that in my mind and justify my preconceived notions.

 Or in other words a well backed placebo effect.

 This is all hypothetical, I do not have an lod
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will hopefully by tomarrow


----------



## dfkt

Well yeah, I have a Qables SilverCap cable, and made my own silver cable with a ridiculous high thread count... and there is not the slightest audible difference to, say, the stock FiiO E3 cable. Shielding and mechanical performance is better of course, but that's about it.


----------



## trickywombat

Unless the cables are badly made, they all conduct electricity. The problem is that you don't know what cables are poorly made until you see/try them.

 Even with short cable runs, the sound can vary subtly. Not necessarily better or worse, just different. Only you can figure out if the $XXX is worth the difference. I used to use a SiK LOD, but it was inconvenient because of the long cables. When I got my ALO, it was purpose-built for mating an iPod with an amp, but it also does indeed sound better than the SiK.

 If you can try the $20 eBay LOD and the build quality is satisfactory, you've saved money for something else.


----------



## nsx_23

The thing with cables is that once you get to a certain price point, then it just becomes ridiculous. 

 What annoys me about the iMods is that I need to buy a ridiculously expensive LOD to use it.


----------



## ClieOS

Consider that you have the money to spent on iMod, the cable really isn't that big of a deal anymore. Of course, we still have diyMod for those who are in tight budget


----------



## nsx_23

Nope, I don't have an iMod, and its the hideously expensive cable that puts me off.

 I'm not skilled enough for a Diymod as well.


----------



## tstarn06

Just picked up this little amp, and wow, I can see why some folks say it synergizes well with the Phonak Audeos. I got one used, so not too hard on the wallet. I was waiting for my Minbox E+ to get here (a replacement) and my E5 just wasn't quite enough with the PFEs, the Touch 2G and a LOD. The T4 especially delivers bass impact to the PFEs (with black filters), smooth, clean and transparent. Turn on the bass boost, plug in the PFEs and excellent result. I noticed a few PFE owners had this amp, so I figured I would give it a try. I need to pair if with my Clips too (via HP out, unfortunately), and the size is perfect. Looks like my E5 will go into the drawer. The Minbox is a little too large for real portability (use it mainly as a home amp), so the T4 is the perfect complement for the road.

 Thanks for all the posts in helping me make this decision.


----------



## epithetless

How's the hiss with yours, tstarn06? Any chance you could test it on one of your lower-impedance/higher-sensitivity earphones and note which players you've used?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

i think dkft was one of the rare peeps who got one with hiss. My T4 is silent with my high sensitivity IEM.


----------



## GreatDane

Tom, I'm glad you like the T4. Some T4 users have commented that the bass boost is useless (not enough). The T4 bass boost with PFE is perfect even though I think they have nice bass even with my preferred Grey filters...the bass boost helps to give the effect of using Black filters while retaining the mid/high presence.

 I've been keeping my T4 Velcroe'd to my Clip and use it as my super-portable rig that can easily be stashed in a pocket.


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Burninate35* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is what I am thinking. I feel like a lot of this audiophile stuff is totally psychological. 

 For example if I buy a $150 lod, and compare it to my $20 ebay lod, expecting a much wider sound stage(because that is what people said would happen) then I will hear that, because I am expecting it. At any moment where the sound stage feels bigger than usual, I will take note of that in my mind and justify my preconceived notions.

 Or in other words a well backed placebo effect._

 

I don't know about that...I have been disappointed many times by products hyped by various people I don't know (ie:marketing) as well as those I do know (Ie: others who have the product)


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i think dkft was one of the rare peeps who got one with hiss. My T4 is silent with my high sensitivity IEM._

 

I can hear some low level hiss with high sensitivity IEM as well, but I don't use high sensitivity IEM with amp so it really isn't a problem for me.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tom, I'm glad you like the T4. Some T4 users have commented that the bass boost is useless (not enough). The T4 bass boost with PFE is perfect even though I think they have nice bass even with my preferred Grey filters...the bass boost helps to give the effect of using Black filters while retaining the mid/high presence.

 I've been keeping my T4 Velcroe'd to my Clip and use it as my super-portable rig that can easily be stashed in a pocket._

 

Check the Phonak appreciation thread. On a whim, I stuck in the gray filters (actually, based on your experience) and turned on the bass boost and wow, now I see/hear what you are talking about. Details are there in all their splendor, not reduced (as is the case with the black filters). I used the Clip for 7-8 tracks first, a great pairing. Now, I have the Zune80 hooked up, and Best of My Love from the Eagles is dead on, with those acoustic guitars and bass line, fantastic. Oh, and Glenn Frey sounds pretty good too.

 Epitheless, not any hiss from the PFEs, but then again I haven't had enough to check all the DAP/phone combos yet. Next will be the Touch/LOD and the PFEs (now gray). Then the W3s and the Turbines. I don't think I'll bother with the PK3s. But I might also hook up the X10s and see what I think (and turn off the bass boost).


----------



## mobbaddict

Does it improve a lot the soundstage with the Phonaks and the Clip?


----------



## tstarn06

I believe it does, but not alot. I am not a good soundstage person, though, but I try. What I mean is, not having a large soundstage doesn't bother me much.


----------



## nsx_23

I'm wondering if its possible to get iBasso to make a silicone case for the T4. It'd protect the amp very well from scratches, but still have all the buttons accessible unlike the currently included leather bag.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm wondering if its possible to get iBasso to make a silicone case for the T4. It'd protect the amp very well from scratches, but still have all the buttons accessible unlike the currently included leather bag._

 

Email them and ask.


----------



## nsx_23

How do I do that? 

 Maybe we should post a thread on the sponsor forum?

 EDIT: New thread on sponsor forum posted. Hopefully we can get enough T4 owners together, as I'd love to see this happen.


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

ok just took the plunge and bought a t4 for my audeo pfe!! u all convinced me!! LOL


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JOEYBUCKETS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok just took the plunge and bought a t4 for my audeo pfe!! u all convinced me!! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sweet!


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JOEYBUCKETS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok just took the plunge and bought a t4 for my audeo pfe!! u all convinced me!! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You're gonna like it. Don't forget, gray filters, bass boost on.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do I do that? 

 Maybe we should post a thread on the sponsor forum?

 EDIT: New thread on sponsor forum posted. Hopefully we can get enough T4 owners together, as I'd love to see this happen._

 

Can you post the link, cause I can't find the iBasso sponsor forum. I would love a silicone case too, one to stick the velcro on (to attach to my Clip).


----------



## trickywombat

I covered the entire top part of my T4 with Velcro, and the bottom with a transparent screen protector. So now both top and bottom are protected from scratches.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you post the link, cause I can't find the iBasso sponsor forum. I would love a silicone case too, one to stick the velcro on (to attach to my Clip)._

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f155/s...ase-t4-411219/
 At above: The thing is, the sides aren't.


----------



## nickyboyo

Would any supermicro owners mind doing a brief comparison of these 2 amps? and i do mean brief, ie- the T4 can hold it's own against the Xin amp, the T4 is superior to or inferior to....( feel free to embellish further if you feel like doing so ). Thanks in advance.


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're gonna like it. Don't forget, gray filters, bass boost on._

 

ok i have the stock ones that they came with on now, are those the gray or black ones?


----------



## audiofool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JOEYBUCKETS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok i have the stock ones that they came with on now, are those the gray or black ones?_

 

Mine came with gray filters in place.


----------



## xaval

Anyone know of a EU seller for these? 
 Ordering from China implies duties and a lot of time expended...


----------



## nc8000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xaval* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know of a EU seller for these? 
 Ordering from China implies duties and a lot of time expended..._

 

Headaudio | Hovedtelefoner, høretelefoner, forstærkere, in ear is a reseller of iBasso and a lot other brands. However you still end up paying import tax and duty just indirectly via the reseller. With the current danish kroner to dollar exchange rate a T4 bought through this reseller will cost $235 plus shipping from Denmark. And as to time expended ordering directly from iBasso, I spend 2 minutes placing the order for a D10 last Wedensday evening, it shipped from Hong Kong Saturday and arrive at my doorstep Monday midday. It was declared as "sample of usb sound card" at $15 and never got touched by danish customs.


----------



## xaval

Cheers for the link although my Danish... well... I´ll send an email over to them asking for details. Portuguese customs are very picky and I've had far too many hours wasted going there and doing all the bureaucratic paper work - would cost me half a day to sort it out... never again unless I have to!


----------



## dfkt

Well, both Portugal and Denmark are in the EU - I don't think you have to pay customs.


----------



## xaval

You're right about that dfkt, thanks. 

 I was replying to nc8000's part regarding ordering from iBasso site. From DK it's perfectly alright, just as long as they don't dropship... it's my poor phrase structure fault lulz


----------



## jweather

how are you guys burning in the t4 and how long should i burn it in. im new to all this.


----------



## dfkt

Just listen to it normally... in a day or two your brain gets accustomed to the new sound, then it's "burned in".


----------



## tstarn06

X2


----------



## Ufanco

I received my t4 Monday and pleased with the added boost it adds to my modest rig.

 For me I find that with amp on low gain with bass boost its just enough to add that little extra boost with the Phonak Audeo on the low end allowing me to use the gray filters. 

 I find it allows me to have more control over how much I am able to tweak the the settings on the Iaudio 7 to get the sound I find most pleasing. I can keep the eq settings lowering and with the added power of the amp can still listen at a level I enjoy. 

 Another bonus for me is that with the volume control on amp I can leave the Iaudio7 on hold with top buttons for FF/Skip and use the amp to control volume works great and still all fits in my bodyglove belt case. 

 I do have a question on the included interconnection cord would upgrading it be a worthwhile upgrade with using headphone out or is the supplied cable good enough?


----------



## nc8000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xaval* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cheers for the link although my Danish... well... I´ll send an email over to them asking for details. Portuguese customs are very picky and I've had far too many hours wasted going there and doing all the bureaucratic paper work - would cost me half a day to sort it out... never again unless I have to!_

 

They ship to any country within EU for a flat rate of about 30 EUR. The amps are not in stock yet but they expect them very soon. They may or may not charge you the price including danish tax, can't quit figure out these tax rules within EU. If they do not charge you the danish tax you can deduct 20% from the price I quoted earlier as the danish consumer tax is 25% on everything. They have a good reputation in head-fi circles in Denmark and attended our previous meet showing of their goods.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Jamato8 told me in a PM about 5 weeks ago, "Well those are all very different amps, very different. The T4 is nice and compact and really sounds good. The Super Micro sounds better but the T4 is nice."


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ufanco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my t4 Monday and pleased with the added boost it adds to my modest rig.

 For me I find that with amp on low gain with bass boost its just enough to add that little extra boost with the Phonak Audeo on the low end allowing me to use the gray filters. 

 I find it allows me to have more control over how much I am able to tweak the the settings on the Iaudio 7 to get the sound I find most pleasing. I can keep the eq settings lowering and with the added power of the amp can still listen at a level I enjoy. 

 Another bonus for me is that with the volume control on amp I can leave the Iaudio7 on hold with top buttons for FF/Skip and use the amp to control volume works great and still all fits in my bodyglove belt case. 

 I do have a question on the included interconnection cord would upgrading it be a worthwhile upgrade with using headphone out or is the supplied cable good enough?_

 

I've paired my i7 & T4, they sound very nice together. I put the i7 volume at 40/40 and used no EQ or other sound enhancements when I used my Phonaks(Grey filters and bass boost). Sometimes I like to use BBE at level 1 with KSC75 using my Ety 75 Ohm cable(aka P to S). My main use for i7 is with Ety ER6(unamped) for sleeping where I use tons of EQ,etc. at a low volume of 4~6/40. It's nice to have the battery go an entire week before a charge.

 I also like to set the hold for top bottons doing FF/REV, next/prev. track. 

 I used the supplied mini to mini for a couple weeks until I found a really nice deal on a short mini to mini that member EFN built. Soon enough that supplied cable will fail so if that's the only one you have I'd start looking to buy a replacement now.


----------



## nsx_23

Right, if I want to get this T4 silicone skin idea off the ground, where should I start?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right, if I want to get this T4 silicone skin idea off the ground, where should I start?_

 

There would have to be enough demand and the size and shape of the T4 would have to stay the same for some time. Many thousands would have to be produced for the cost to be worth it, I would think.


----------



## xaval

@nc8000 - thanks for making me aware for the unavailability of the T4 on the website. Just played a quick conversion DKK -> EUR and... 174€ minus shipping! Almost 80% premium over USD price... lol. But probably worth it :-\


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There would have to be enough demand and the size and shape of the T4 would have to stay the same for some time. Many thousands would have to be produced for the cost to be worth it, I would think._

 

Hmm, but wouldn't iBasso be selling these for a while?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, but wouldn't iBasso be selling these for a while?_

 

Probably. I would guess it will depend upon how much real demand there is. Contact iBasso about it.


----------



## nsx_23

Righto, email sent on iBasso website.

 Fingers crossed! I'd love to see this take off since the T4 isn't a big amp, so making a skin for it shouldn't be too difficult.

 UPDATE:

 Dear Sir,
 Thank you very much for the suggestion.
 But it is hard for you to make the silicone skins for the T4. It needs a set of Mold to make the silcone skin. The cost for the mold is very expensive.

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio

 Damn. Maybe we can partially fund the mold


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Righto, email sent on iBasso website.

 Fingers crossed! I'd love to see this take off since the T4 isn't a big amp, so making a skin for it shouldn't be too difficult.

 UPDATE:

 Dear Sir,
 Thank you very much for the suggestion.
 But it is hard for you to make the silicone skins for the T4. It needs a set of Mold to make the silcone skin. The cost for the mold is very expensive.

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio

 Damn. Maybe we can partially fund the mold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sure, you got deep pockets, right? :^) It would be cheaper to have a nice custom case made of leather but it would cost as much or more than the T4. I used to make saddles, very fine purses sold in New York, belts belts, etc. The custom items, one of a kind, weren't cheap and took time. On the silicon case, for something like the iPod, with so many being sold, there is a market but the number of T4's, well you can see there is a big difference. 

 I know on the original mold for the T2 iBasso spent thousands. I couldn't believe how much so just because it is in China, costs can still run quite a bit.


----------



## nc8000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure, you got deep pockets, right? :^) It would be cheaper to have a nice custom case made of leather but it would cost as much or more than the T4. I used to make saddles, very fine purses sold in New York, belts belts, etc. The custom items, one of a kind, weren't cheap and took time. On the silicon case, for something like the iPod, with so many being sold, there is a market but the number of T4's, well you can see there is a big difference. 

 I know on the original mold for the T2 iBasso spent thousands. I couldn't believe how much so just because it is in China, costs can still run quite a bit._

 

Yes custom leather work can be very expensive. A couple of years ago I asked a local craft shoemaker to make me a perfectly matching case for an iMod and Xin SuperMacro amp and got quoted a price of about $400.


----------



## jamato8

Yes, I made purses that sold for 6 to 7 hundred dollars and the small cases that would be made for an amp with the small cut outs etc. and the need for a pattern to be made, takes much time and not much less than a purse when factoring in the pattern and one of a kind statis. If not making that then something else would be made so you have to make the money.


----------



## dunnowho

hello can i ask if the synergy with the ibasso t4s and the ie8 is good? or would the nuforce icon mobile be better? Because i'm only looking at really small amps for maximum portability, thus the d2, d3 would be out of the question. thx


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dunnowho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hello can i ask if the synergy with the ibasso t4s and the ie8 is good? or would the nuforce icon mobile be better? Because i'm only looking at really small amps for maximum portability, thus the d2, d3 would be out of the question. thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My IE8 are only at 68 hours of burn-in so I haven't gotten as far as to test with all my amps yet. I only check them once a day to see how they are progressing. Try to remind me in about 2 weeks.


----------



## dfkt

I just had to re-solder the input jack on my T4... oh brother, what build quality. Funny that the input was always fixed with a straight bridge cable to my Cowon O2, never removed it - but I often plugged/unplugged the output jack (which is fine). Ah well, I still like the sound quality of that thing.

 Also took the chance while I had it open to line the insides with electrical tape since the T4 did hum when I touched it while the O2 (not the T4) was connected to the AC charger.


----------



## xaval

Hmmm.... haven´t ordered this amp yet... but there seem to be quite a few bad remarks re the build quality of these things. I beginning to have my doubts about this since I need SQ and portability... but also build!


----------



## doubts even here

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just had to re-solder the input jack on my T4... oh brother, what build quality. Funny that the input was always fixed with a straight bridge cable to my Cowon O2, never removed it - but I often plugged/unplugged the output jack (which is fine). Ah well, I still like the sound quality of that thing.

 Also took the chance while I had it open to line the insides with electrical tape since the T4 did hum when I touched it while the O2 (not the T4) was connected to the AC charger._

 

Damn, is there any chance you'll ever sell your highly modded one or even offer this service for others?


----------



## charlie0904

isit any difference if i get ibasso interconnect from its store? the standard cable is kind of lousy. i demo T4 with a ultimate link interconnect and "seems" like got a little bit diff..haha.

 currently wth sansa clip - T4 - phonaks, hopefully my cowon S9 comes back soon.


----------



## nsx_23

Cables are just cables. Make sure to get a well built one though. 

 Plenty of people on this forum make good ones.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doubts even here* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn, is there any chance you'll ever sell your highly modded one or even offer this service for others? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, seems not everybody received a lemon like my T4 - others don't seem to hiss as much, or have weak solder joints. Consider yourselves lucky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if you want the added bass boost and reduced hiss it's really easy to do, removing the two resistors and bridging the solder joints. Same goes for the LED and electrical isolation...


----------



## Aiyo

how do these compare with the Fiio E5?


----------



## VoLTaG3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how do these compare with the Fiio E5?_

 

The iBasso T4 is 30% better than the FiiO E5.


----------



## Caribou679

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VoLTaG3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The iBasso T4 is 30% better than the FiiO E5._

 

Please explain!

 T4 = $100 +
 E5 = $20


 ??


 regards,


----------



## VoLTaG3

In pure performance the FiiO E5 is 70% of the iBasso T4.


----------



## charlie0904

FiiO is harsh sounding, only bass is boosted.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f103/r...4/#post5497569


----------



## dunnowho

ok, i went to test out the t4 with the ie8s, and to my ears, it doesn't make much of a difference. honestly, i don't think the ie8s need any amping seeing that their sensitivity is higher than the um2s and their resistance is lower than the um2s... and most people say that the um2s don't require an amp...

 edit: although i posted this, i don't think the t4 is burned in, where some people said that after burn in it's much better...


----------



## Caribou679

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f103/r...4/#post5497569_

 

Thank you for doing that review, and the part I am quoting especially answers at least the questions I had concerning the E5 and T4.

 " I also tried comparing the $99 iBasso T4 via LOD vs the E5 and found the T4 to increase the size of the soundstage and the air or space just a bit over the E5, and the extra detail typically available via the LOD became more apparent. ...
 I do feel the T4 is a warm amp like the E5, but it's bass boost is more subtle than the E5 boost (seems like a 2-3 dB boost). While the $99 iBasso T4 is a better amp in detail and air and ambience, the $22 E5 holds up better against the T4 than I expected it to. The E5 is a good value that takes little away from the sound of the line out dock - and while matching the SQ of the Nano headphone out it adds a bit of power and warmth to the sound where needed.

 Both amps still suffered a bit in trying to output enough current to drive the low impedance D2000, yet they both are an improvement over the power of the headphone out."

 I am curious to see what improvements the T4 or E5 could bring to my headphones! I was afraid they only gave a volume boost. 

 regards,

 regards,


----------



## compicat

i dont know someone has experienced that, but my cmoy (made by bsg) is generally performed better with my headphones than t4. However, my westone 3 is really great with my ibasso t4 and ipod nano 3rd. Furthermore, i think ibasso t4 is the only amp which can provide best sound with its portability. I like to carry my setup in my pocket while jogging, walking, traveling etc. In this way, t4 is the best for me.


----------



## Vincethedevil

I just bought the t4 from a head-fi user. Hope it will help my Senn PXC 350


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Caribou679* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you for doing that review, and the part I am quoting especially answers at least the questions I had concerning the E5 and T4.

 " I also tried comparing the $99 iBasso T4 via LOD vs the E5 and found the T4 to increase the size of the soundstage and the air or space just a bit over the E5, and the extra detail typically available via the LOD became more apparent. ...
 I do feel the T4 is a warm amp like the E5, but it's bass boost is more subtle than the E5 boost (seems like a 2-3 dB boost). While the $99 iBasso T4 is a better amp in detail and air and ambience, the $22 E5 holds up better against the T4 than I expected it to. The E5 is a good value that takes little away from the sound of the line out dock - and while matching the SQ of the Nano headphone out it adds a bit of power and warmth to the sound where needed.

 Both amps still suffered a bit in trying to output enough current to drive the low impedance D2000, yet they both are an improvement over the power of the headphone out."

 I am curious to see what improvements the T4 or E5 could bring to my headphones! I was afraid they only gave a volume boost. 

 regards,

 regards,_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *compicat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i dont know someone has experienced that, but my cmoy (made by bsg) is generally performed better with my headphones than t4. However, my westone 3 is really great with my ibasso t4 and ipod nano 3rd. Furthermore, i think ibasso t4 is the only amp which can provide best sound with its portability. I like to carry my setup in my pocket while jogging, walking, traveling etc. In this way, t4 is the best for me._

 

I think the T4 is better with portable phones and IEM than full size and demanding cans, although it can drive them in a pinch.


----------



## abitdeef

Hey guys I just ordered an ibasso t4 to go with my pfe, any idea how long shipping takes to the US? I ordered yesterday.

 Thanks


----------



## jamato8

Shipping normally takes a few days. I am still amazed how fast the shipping is.


----------



## abitdeef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shipping normally takes a few days. I am still amazed how fast the shipping is._

 

Thanks, I look forward to it! Regarding shipping I was amazed at how fast fed-ex priority international is compared to EMS and airmail. I got my sony s639 from Advanced mp3 in UK in one day! Ibasso didn't mention what shipping they used, thats why I enquired.


----------



## jamato8

They have been using DHL lately. They have used EMS in the past and I also found it to be fast while airmail can take a week to 4 weeks.


----------



## doubts even here

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, seems not everybody received a lemon like my T4 - others don't seem to hiss as much, or have weak solder joints. Consider yourselves lucky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But if you want the added bass boost and reduced hiss it's really easy to do, removing the two resistors and bridging the solder joints. Same goes for the LED and electrical isolation..._

 

Somehow the hiss bothers me more and more every day. And that with the Phonaks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But I guess I'll have to live with it, since I am an absolute noob in nearly anything that involves hardware and technical stuff. And even SOLDERING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Anyhow, at least the LED doesn't bother me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mobbaddict

Has anyone compared the T4 with Meier Headsix/XXS for high impedance headphones? I'm trying to decide which one to pair with my DT880... i guess the Meier would be a more reasonable choice but who knows.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mobbaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone compared the T4 with Meier Headsix/XXS for high impedance headphones? I'm trying to decide which one to pair with my DT880... i guess the Meier would be a more reasonable choice but who knows._

 

Not the HeadSix/XXS but 3MOVE (the amp section is the same anyway), and Meier is easily better in all regard except size/weight.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mobbaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone compared the T4 with Meier Headsix/XXS for high impedance headphones? I'm trying to decide which one to pair with my DT880... i guess the Meier would be a more reasonable choice but who knows._

 

The Meier by a mile - the T4 does great with IEM, but it runs out of juice with full size low impedance (D2000 Edition 9) and high impedance phones (HD600). T4 is good with my RS-1 and ESW10JPN, as well as W3, ES3X, Livewires, Phonak, Nuforce NE-7M and NE-8, and head-direct RE2. I don't like it with the IE8 as much.

 But the Meier XXS/Headsix is way ahead in terms of power and transparency, and the 3MOVE is even better!


----------



## dfkt

For me the T4 actually sounds more transparent/resolving/clear than the Headsix. I'm only using both with IEMs though. Of course the Headsix is absolutely black at normal volume levels, even with problematic phones - none of the silly hiss I experienced with the stock T4. I guess the Headsix has more power indeed... but my HD650 sound bad with any portable amp.


----------



## mobbaddict

Ok thanks, no doubt i'll go for a Headsix then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't need a DAC so if the amp is basically the same as the Move it's cheaper and more portable. By the way is there a powersupply adaptor included?
 edit: is it possible as well to have high gain on the Headsix? I read somewhere you can order it with whether low or high gain, true? I only need high gain basically...


----------



## dfkt

You can adjust the Headsix's gain simply with two jumpers on the PCB. No power supply included (and no battery charging circuit inside).


----------



## abitdeef

Jesus I hope mine doesn't hiss, otherwise it's going on the classifieds straight away. I can see with maybe se530, but with phonaks? My 8 dollar e3 didn't even hiss with the phonaks.


----------



## dfkt

Nope, Phonaks are perfectly fine with my T4. Only the IEMs with ridiculous impedance and sensitivity (UE11, SF5, SE530) hiss more with the T4 than even the crappy Nintendo DS headphone-out.


----------



## dunnowho

erm... which would be better, phonaks with ibasso t4 or sennheiser ie8 with fiio? posted at ie8 appreciation thread, but as it's ie8 appreciation thread....


 a little biased, don't you think?


----------



## abitdeef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope, Phonaks are perfectly fine with my T4. Only the IEMs with ridiculous impedance and sensitivity (UE11, SF5, SE530) hiss more with the T4 than even the crappy Nintendo DS headphone-out._

 

My ie8 would probably hiss but they don't really need an amp. I could also do your mod if it bugs me, I'm pretty handy with an iron.


----------



## Vincethedevil

Just received my T4. I use it with my PXC 350 and it sounds greaaaat. The sound is warmer and fuller. Love the bass boost too.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 snip...

 I guess the Headsix has more power indeed... *but my HD650 sound bad with any portable amp.*



_

 

I think the 3MOVE in high output mode has enough power and sound quality to do a fairly good job with my HD600 (so does Vivid V1). I was surprised, but it doesn't sound bad at all.


----------



## dfkt

I can't wait how to try how the 18V of the Minibox-E+ will drive the HD650...


----------



## xaval

Ok, I just pulled the trigger on a T4... now the wait begins!


----------



## trickywombat

As much as I love the sound and quality of my Meier HeadSix, I find that it is not a great choice for my IEMs, where I've come to prefer my T4.

 While it has a dark background, the pot in my HeadSix is really crunchy. With sensitive IEMs, changing the volume gets really annoying.

 The other issue has to do with gain and channel imbalance. If the gain is set to High, the HeadSix is too loud to use with my Livewires and UE-11. If I turn the volume down to a listenable level, the pot has channel imbalance even at a volume louder than what I'm aiming for.

 The other issue with gain is that the HeadSix sounds different on High vs Low gain. On Low gain, the midrange is sweet, but the highs are kind of rolled off. On Low, I avoid the channel imbalance with the High gain, but lose the treble response the High gain had.

 Fortunately, my T4 does not hiss, and channel imbalance on the pot is not an issue. Thus, it works better with my IEMs than my HeadSix. For my Atrio M8, which is not as sensitive as my custom IEMs, either the HeadSix or T4 will work fine. On High gain, the HeadSix brings out the treble on the Atrio nicely.

 However, comparing the T4 with the HeadSix on Low gain with my UE-11 or Livewires, the T4 appears to have more clarity and transparency probably because of the rolled-off highs on the HeadSix on that Low gain setting. That advantage the T4 has is lost when you move on to full-size headphones or harder-to-drive headphones, where the HeadSix has an advantage in terms of driving power and clarity.

 The T4 is a wonderful amp when used as its designers intended - to amp IEMs. I like the bass boost in that it is subtle enough to use with the bass-heavy UE-11 and Atrio M8. The form factor is great - it's unobtrusive and you'll notice the line out dock more than the amp. Battery life is great - it hasn't died on me yet in use. All this makes the SQ:hassle/size ratio very favorable - if you're using easy-to-drive IEMs.

 If you find yourself using mostly full-size headphones that are easy to drive, I'd recommend the HeadSix/XXS over the T4.

 The HeadSix is extremely well-built with a case that will take quite a bit of abuse, has a very nice sound signature and a great midrange compared to the T4 IMHO. I love the user-replaceable 9V battery, and the DC jack is nice for a pseudo-desktop setting. I like the HeadSix better the T4 with my Denon D1001. If you are not primarily using sensitive IEMs and can live with the additional weight and bulk, the HeadSix/XXS sounds great, and the 3Move takes it to another level. 

 I don't think they really sound the same. The 3Move I heard seemed to have clearer highs and a deeper bass than my HeadSix, and the crossfeed is nice - for not much more bulk than the HeadSix. But given the additional size and cost, the 3Move is not really in the same category as the T4.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As much as I love the sound and quality of my Meier HeadSix, I find that it is not a great choice for my IEMs, where I've come to prefer my T4.

 While it has a dark background, the pot in my HeadSix is really crunchy. With sensitive IEMs, changing the volume gets really annoying.

 The other issue has to do with gain and channel imbalance. If the gain is set to High, the HeadSix is too loud to use with my Livewires and UE-11. If I turn the volume down to a listenable level, the pot has channel imbalance even at a volume louder than what I'm aiming for.

 The other issue with gain is that the HeadSix sounds different on High vs Low gain. On Low gain, the midrange is sweet, but the highs are kind of rolled off. On Low, I avoid the channel imbalance with the High gain, but lose the treble response the High gain had.

 Fortunately, my T4 does not hiss, and channel imbalance on the pot is not an issue. Thus, it works better with my IEMs than my HeadSix. For my Atrio M8, which is not as sensitive as my custom IEMs, either the HeadSix or T4 will work fine. On High gain, the HeadSix brings out the treble on the Atrio nicely.

 However, comparing the T4 with the HeadSix on Low gain with my UE-11 or Livewires, the T4 appears to have more clarity and transparency probably because of the rolled-off highs on the HeadSix on that Low gain setting. That advantage the T4 has is lost when you move on to full-size headphones or harder-to-drive headphones, where the HeadSix has an advantage in terms of driving power and clarity.

 The T4 is a wonderful amp when used as its designers intended - to amp IEMs. I like the bass boost in that it is subtle enough to use with the bass-heavy UE-11 and Atrio M8. The form factor is great - it's unobtrusive and you'll notice the line out dock more than the amp. Battery life is great - it hasn't died on me yet in use. All this makes the SQ:hassle/size ratio very favorable - if you're using easy-to-drive IEMs.

 If you find yourself using mostly full-size headphones that are easy to drive, I'd recommend the HeadSix/XXS over the T4.

 The HeadSix is extremely well-built with a case that will take quite a bit of abuse, has a very nice sound signature and a great midrange compared to the T4 IMHO. I love the user-replaceable 9V battery, and the DC jack is nice for a pseudo-desktop setting. I like the HeadSix better the T4 with my Denon D1001. If you are not primarily using sensitive IEMs and can live with the additional weight and bulk, the HeadSix/XXS sounds great, and the 3Move takes it to another level. 

 I don't think they really sound the same. The 3Move I heard seemed to have clearer highs and a deeper bass than my HeadSix, and the crossfeed is nice - for not much more bulk than the HeadSix. But given the additional size and cost, the 3Move is not really in the same category as the T4._

 

I would agree, I just did not go into as much detail in my last couple of posts about this as you have. Your post is probably more helpful to others.

 What one needs really is both the T4 and the 3MOVE, and skip the Headsix. And tell xaval "sorry about your wallet."


----------



## jamato8

Well the T4 does state it is for IEM's. Crazy small package. I put some really tiny feet on mine and it stays free of scratches, pretty much. :^)


----------



## Ricey20

Just ordered a T4 to replace my E5 as my portable amp. Also waiting for my Minibox-E+


----------



## MrTissues

Does IEM stand for in ear headphones?

 I want to get this for my Grado SR80's would this not be a good amp for this use? If not what would be a better solution. I do lots of listening on the go and also in my dorm room so portable would be convenient.

 EDIT: I would use an iPod Touch. Would a line out sound that much better? How would you connect the line out to the T4 without using a auxiliary cable and wouldn't that make it just the same?


----------



## Ricey20

IEM=in ear monitors.
 Personally I think any ipod benefits a lot with a LOD (Line out dock). You can connect the T4 with just a mini-mini cable through the ipod's headphone out but the line out is MUCH better. Its not the same because the line out bypasses the amp circuitry which result in a much cleaner sound through the line out.


----------



## MrTissues

Ok cool that makes sense. So you would use just a standard cheap auxiliary cable to connect this: iBasso to a T4?


----------



## Ricey20

Yep, you don't really need any fancy LOD cable. Just something that works and built well. Head-direct sells one for $29.99, and I think you can buy them cheap from ebay too. You can try commissioning a DIY here on head-fi to make you one too.


----------



## trickywombat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would agree...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Larry:

 That's really reassuring coming from you. I sometimes wonder if I'm just crazy and my ears are hearing differences that don't exist.

 TW


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well the T4 does state it is for IEM's. Crazy small package. I put some really tiny feet on mine and it stays free of scratches, pretty much. :^)_

 

I'm going to wrap mine with the same adhesive bookwrap material that I used on the scratch-prone D2 boa tomorrow. At the moment I'm just using old screen protectors cut to size.


----------



## xaval

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What one needs really is both the T4 and the 3MOVE, and skip the Headsix. And tell xaval "sorry about your wallet." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol no need to be concerned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I really need portable and after looking at 3Move measurements it was immediately put away. That's why I'm also keen on taking a good listen to the Arrow. My portable stuff is really to commute, flying and walking the dog so it does need to fit a pocket since I rarely carry anything.

 Following the "sorry about your wallet" moto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... on a D2+T4 set /PC gaming setup, which kind of full sized phones make sense? On the go I listen mostly to loud music, from prog rock to electronic/trance pieces and for gaming I need soundstage and "speed". Are the ATH-AD700/500 a good option? Or SR80? I mostly play with higher end stuff, but for this purpose I can't really justify the expense so I have nothing else but to listen to subjectivity here and your free time


----------



## mobbaddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you find yourself using mostly full-size headphones that are easy to drive, I'd recommend the HeadSix/XXS over the T4.

 The HeadSix is extremely well-built with a case that will take quite a bit of abuse, has a very nice sound signature and a great midrange compared to the T4 IMHO. I love the user-replaceable 9V battery, and the DC jack is nice for a pseudo-desktop setting. I like the HeadSix better the T4 with my Denon D1001. If you are not primarily using sensitive IEMs and can live with the additional weight and bulk, the HeadSix/XXS sounds great, and the 3Move takes it to another level. 

 I don't think they really sound the same. The 3Move I heard seemed to have clearer highs and a deeper bass than my HeadSix, and the crossfeed is nice - for not much more bulk than the HeadSix. But given the additional size and cost, the 3Move is not really in the same category as the T4._

 

Thanks great feedback. Apart from SQ do you think a DT880 would benefit much from the high current mode of the 3Move?


----------



## abitdeef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As much as I love the sound and quality of my Meier HeadSix, I find that it is not a great choice for my IEMs, where I've come to prefer my T4.

 While it has a dark background, the pot in my HeadSix is really crunchy. With sensitive IEMs, changing the volume gets really annoying.

 The other issue has to do with gain and channel imbalance. If the gain is set to High, the HeadSix is too loud to use with my Livewires and UE-11. If I turn the volume down to a listenable level, the pot has channel imbalance even at a volume louder than what I'm aiming for.

 The other issue with gain is that the HeadSix sounds different on High vs Low gain. On Low gain, the midrange is sweet, but the highs are kind of rolled off. On Low, I avoid the channel imbalance with the High gain, but lose the treble response the High gain had.

 Fortunately, my T4 does not hiss, and channel imbalance on the pot is not an issue. Thus, it works better with my IEMs than my HeadSix. For my Atrio M8, which is not as sensitive as my custom IEMs, either the HeadSix or T4 will work fine. On High gain, the HeadSix brings out the treble on the Atrio nicely.

 However, comparing the T4 with the HeadSix on Low gain with my UE-11 or Livewires, the T4 appears to have more clarity and transparency probably because of the rolled-off highs on the HeadSix on that Low gain setting. That advantage the T4 has is lost when you move on to full-size headphones or harder-to-drive headphones, where the HeadSix has an advantage in terms of driving power and clarity.

 The T4 is a wonderful amp when used as its designers intended - to amp IEMs. I like the bass boost in that it is subtle enough to use with the bass-heavy UE-11 and Atrio M8. The form factor is great - it's unobtrusive and you'll notice the line out dock more than the amp. Battery life is great - it hasn't died on me yet in use. All this makes the SQ:hassle/size ratio very favorable - if you're using easy-to-drive IEMs.

 If you find yourself using mostly full-size headphones that are easy to drive, I'd recommend the HeadSix/XXS over the T4.

 The HeadSix is extremely well-built with a case that will take quite a bit of abuse, has a very nice sound signature and a great midrange compared to the T4 IMHO. I love the user-replaceable 9V battery, and the DC jack is nice for a pseudo-desktop setting. I like the HeadSix better the T4 with my Denon D1001. If you are not primarily using sensitive IEMs and can live with the additional weight and bulk, the HeadSix/XXS sounds great, and the 3Move takes it to another level. 

 I don't think they really sound the same. The 3Move I heard seemed to have clearer highs and a deeper bass than my HeadSix, and the crossfeed is nice - for not much more bulk than the HeadSix. But given the additional size and cost, the 3Move is not really in the same category as the T4._

 


 This makes me feel good, especially since I'm getting this amp for phonak PFE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only wish ibasso would let me know if they shipped it yet? I haven't received any emails from them at all. I ordered 3 days ago. I guess I could email them.


----------



## xaval

I ordered yesterday from hifiheadphones and got an email same day saying my T4 had left their premises. Life's good!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xaval* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol no need to be concerned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I really need portable and after looking at 3Move measurements it was immediately put away. That's why I'm also keen on taking a good listen to the Arrow. My portable stuff is really to commute, flying and walking the dog so it does need to fit a pocket since I rarely carry anything.

 Following the "sorry about your wallet" moto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... on a D2+T4 set /PC gaming setup, which kind of full sized phones make sense? On the go I listen mostly to loud music, from prog rock to electronic/trance pieces and for gaming I need soundstage and "speed". Are the ATH-AD700/500 a good option? Or SR80? I mostly play with higher end stuff, but for this purpose I can't really justify the expense so I have nothing else but to listen to subjectivity here and your free time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I posted before the T4 is not the best with full size headphones for loud playing, as it runs out of current with low impedance phones and out of voltage with high impedance phones, but an ATH-A900 or ESW10 or Allesandro MS-1 (or SR-80 if you must) would work fine with it to a limit. But it wont play to the same volumes with D2000 and Edition 9 or HD600 as many other portable amps. It really is better with IEM, but I even got decent sound out of a K701 with it briefly when I tried a borrowed pair.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mobbaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks great feedback. Apart from SQ do you think a DT880 would benefit much from the high current mode of the 3Move?_

 

Yes. See above. It is one of the few portables that can do the HD600 any justice.

 Also the $99 Vivid V1 AD8597 powered portable can actually run 300 ohm HD600 or AKG K240M 600 ohm better than you would expect - but while the V1 is good with Denon and Ultrasone as well, it isn't as good with Grado and might be bright with Beyer too.


----------



## mobbaddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. See above. It is one of the few portables that can do the HD600 any justice.

 Also the $99 Vivid V1 AD8597 powered portable can actually run 300 ohm HD600 or AKG K240M 600 ohm better than you would expect - but while the V1 is good with Denon and Ultrasone as well, it isn't as good with Grado and might be bright with Beyer too._

 

Ok thanks.
 That was a tough choice but i just grabbed a Headsix because i can hardly justify the price of the Move given i don't really need crossfeed nor DAC.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xaval* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol no need to be concerned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I really need portable and after looking at 3Move measurements it was immediately put away. That's why I'm also keen on taking a good listen to the Arrow. My portable stuff is really to commute, flying and walking the dog so it does need to fit a pocket since I rarely carry anything.

 Following the "sorry about your wallet" moto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... on a D2+T4 set /PC gaming setup, which kind of full sized phones make sense? On the go I listen mostly to loud music, from prog rock to electronic/trance pieces and for gaming I need soundstage and "speed". Are the ATH-AD700/500 a good option? Or SR80? I mostly play with higher end stuff, but for this purpose I can't really justify the expense so I have nothing else but to listen to subjectivity here and your free time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mobbaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks great feedback. Apart from SQ do you think a DT880 would benefit much from the high current mode of the 3Move?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mobbaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok thanks.
 That was a tough choice but i just grabbed a Headsix because i can hardly justify the price of the Move given i don't really need crossfeed nor DAC._

 

I rate the Headsix between the 3MOVE and T4, so you should like it.


----------



## McCol

Just received my T4 from hifiheadphones this morning and currently burning in for a few hours.

 Just curious as to what volume people have their players set at to use this. In the past with previous amps i've used a lod with ipod. This time i'm using zune/sony s639. Do i put player volume to max or halfway? sorry if this seems a silly question.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *McCol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received my T4 from hifiheadphones this morning and currently burning in for a few hours.

 Just curious as to what volume people have their players set at to use this. In the past with previous amps i've used a lod with ipod. This time i'm using zune/sony s639. Do i put player volume to max or halfway? sorry if this seems a silly question._

 

I commonly use full volume with my DAPs HP out.


----------



## dfkt

If you listen without EQ or other sound enhancements, full volume should usually work - but with EQ the signal might distort at full volume. Depends on the player, but most I've heard do.


----------



## mobbaddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I rate the Headsix between the 3MOVE and T4, so you should like it._

 

I guess i will, as long as it's able to make my Beyer sing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I also grabbed 2 rechargeable 9V batteries + a charger for 20€, it should be pretty convenient.


----------



## xaval

T4 in as of a few minutes ago. Connected and charging. Let the burn in commence!


----------



## abitdeef

Got mine today, wow it's tiny and pretty nice, burning in now 3 hrs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I snuck a listen and it's definitely better than the fiio. Well it should be for the price, but it's putting a very nice soundstage/headstage on the PFE and helps with the power and body as well. Not so good on the ie8 (as I expected) they really don't need any more bass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can see this being very warm and rich when it refines. Maybe there is something to the 4 channel stuff. Money well spent, I will catch another listen with the ir8 after some more burn in.


----------



## thechungster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ihatepopupads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got mine today, wow it's tiny and pretty nice, burning in now 3 hrs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I snuck a listen and it's definitely better than the fiio. Well it should be for the price, but it's putting a very nice soundstage/headstage on the PFE and helps with the power and body as well. Not so good on the ie8 (as I expected) they really don't need any more bass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can see this being very warm and rich when it refines. Maybe there is something to the 4 channel stuff. Money well spent, I will catch another listen with the ir8 after some more burn in._

 

So how much has it change the mids and treble at this current moment for the IE8s? I would love to hear your impressions compared to the Fiio E5's.

 Edit: Do you think the price/performance ration for the Fiio E5 for the IE8's is good? £20 ish is very very cheap for me, instead of £100 for the T4... Decisions decisions.


----------



## abitdeef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thechungster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So how much has it change the mids and treble at this current moment for the IE8s? I would love to hear your impressions compared to the Fiio E5's.

 Edit: Do you think the price/performance ration for the Fiio E5 for the IE8's is good? £20 ish is very very cheap for me, instead of £100 for the T4... Decisions decisions._

 

Sorry don't have the E5, I have the E3. I really didn't listen to the ie8 more than 5 minutes with T4. I want to have at least 8 hrs on it before I really listen. I just seems the phonaks respond better to amping, at this point. But at this point the t4 kills the e3 as far as detail and soundstage- noise floor and output power. Of course the fiio is only 8 dollars


----------



## thechungster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ihatepopupads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry don't have the E5, I have the E3. I really didn't listen to the ie8 more than 5 minutes with T4. I want to have at least 8 hrs on it before I really listen. I just seems the phonaks respond better to amping, at this point. But at this point the t4 kills the e3 as far as detail and soundstage- noise floor and output power. Of course the fiio is only 8 dollars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

When fully burnt in, could you do a small review with the IE8s? I heard they make IEMs a bit more bassy, instead of neutral.


----------



## abitdeef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thechungster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When fully burnt in, could you do a small review with the IE8s? I heard they make IEMs a bit more bassy, instead of neutral._

 


 Sure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My ie8 are fully burnt in 250 + hours, just have to wait for the amp.


----------



## thechungster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ihatepopupads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My ie8 are fully burnt in 250 + hours, just have to wait for the amp._

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need a one of those portable amps that can fit into my skinny jeans, bit like the size of the Fiio or the iBasso T4.


----------



## jweather

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ihatepopupads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got mine today, wow it's tiny and pretty nice, burning in now 3 hrs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I snuck a listen and it's definitely better than the fiio. Well it should be for the price, but it's putting a very nice soundstage/headstage on the PFE and helps with the power and body as well. Not so good on the ie8 (as I expected) they really don't need any more bass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can see this being very warm and rich when it refines. Maybe there is something to the 4 channel stuff. Money well spent, I will catch another listen with the ir8 after some more burn in._

 

What are you guys doing to burn in the amp? I received my t4 about two weeks age, took it out the pack and just start using it. is burn in necessary?


----------



## dfkt

No, absolutely not necessary. Just listen to it and enjoy.


----------



## ChroniCali

Maybe the brain just needs to "burn in".


----------



## MrTissues

Would a T4 work well with Grado SR80's or would a Headsix be a better choice?


----------



## McCol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thechungster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need a one of those portable amps that can fit into my skinny jeans, bit like the size of the Fiio or the iBasso T4._

 

I bought the T4 to use with the Phonaks, but i've given it a go with my burned in IE8's. 
 Got to be honest and say that although the t4 does great things with the phonaks, to my ears it does nothing for the IE8's. It gives the bass a bit more of a kick which it doesnt need and again to my ears does nothing for the mids and highs.

 I think in the IE8 thread HPA recommends the Vivid v1 amp to pair with the IE8. I'm finding that using the ie8 with my zune/sony s639 they dont really need to be amped.


----------



## abitdeef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *McCol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought the T4 to use with the Phonaks, but i've given it a go with my burned in IE8's. 
 Got to be honest and say that although the t4 does great things with the phonaks, to my ears it does nothing for the IE8's. It gives the bass a bit more of a kick which it doesnt need and again to my ears does nothing for the mids and highs.

 I think in the IE8 thread HPA recommends the Vivid v1 amp to pair with the IE8. I'm finding that using the ie8 with my zune/sony s639 they dont really need to be amped._

 


 A big X2 on that.


----------



## thechungster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *McCol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought the T4 to use with the Phonaks, but i've given it a go with my burned in IE8's. 
 Got to be honest and say that although the t4 does great things with the phonaks, to my ears it does nothing for the IE8's. It gives the bass a bit more of a kick which it doesnt need and again to my ears does nothing for the mids and highs.

 I think in the IE8 thread HPA recommends the Vivid v1 amp to pair with the IE8. I'm finding that using the ie8 with my zune/sony s639 they dont really need to be amped._

 

:/, I'll will like to see some comments about the E5 as well, but thanks for your views of it. I looked at the V1, but didn't suit my portablility needs, just too thick for my use.


----------



## abitdeef

Forgot to say no hiss on mine unless I turn it up on high gain. Very happy with the sound coming out of this little amp.


----------



## MrTissues

Could someone please tell me if these can drive a Grado SR80? Or would a Headsix be a better choice?


----------



## xaval

Check back a couple pages back. Apparently for SR80 3Move is the ticket.


----------



## MrTissues

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xaval* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check back a couple pages back. Apparently for SR80 3Move is the ticket._

 

I don't have the money to purchase a 3Move. So the T4 and Headsix can't drive SR80s?


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrTissues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't have the money to purchase a 3Move. So the T4 and Headsix can't drive SR80s?_

 

Sure they can. T4 sounds very nice with my 325i.


----------



## xaval

Another satisfied customer here!
 With some 50 hours worth of burn in I think I can safely say that most of what this amp has to give is already here.
 As noted before, the Phonaks are no phonies and they do scale up amped. More scale, more there THERE, fuller sound and lively, dynamic presentation - micro and macro dynamics. Bass is even more articulate and with more body which gives a far better and solid foundation. Before the T4 I was already a happy on the go user of this portable kit, but now it's almost safe to say that I'm getting more than I really expected. It sounds like the Phonaks with no filters on, but sounding right lol.

 This overall liveliness and fun presentation comes with a cost... it's getting better as time goes by, but not gone yet: voices are pushed back on the soundstage and, for example, guitars are moved forward. This originates some sort of mixed presentation in the sense that the instrument separation is less pronounced now, it's more homogenized. Also, the highs are yet to open up back to pré T4 - will see as time moves on.

 Anyway, this current setup far exceeds my expectations and the combo is oozing pure win into my ears as I type.


----------



## abitdeef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xaval* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another satisfied customer here!
 With some 50 hours worth of burn in I think I can safely say that most of what this amp has to give is already here.
 As noted before, the Phonaks are no phonies and they do scale up amped. More scale, more there THERE, fuller sound and lively, dynamic presentation - micro and macro dynamics. Bass is even more articulate and with more body which gives a far better and solid foundation. Before the T4 I was already a happy on the go user of this portable kit, but now it's almost safe to say that I'm getting more than I really expected. It sounds like the Phonaks with no filters on, but sounding right lol.

 This overall liveliness and fun presentation comes with a cost... it's getting better as time goes by, but not gone yet: voices are pushed back on the soundstage and, for example, guitars are moved forward. This originates some sort of mixed presentation in the sense that the instrument separation is less pronounced now, it's more homogenized. Also, the highs are yet to open up back to pré T4 - will see as time moves on.

 Anyway, this current setup far exceeds my expectations and the combo is oozing pure win into my ears as I type._

 

And, from what the amp guys say it's gets better when that 1200 uF cap gets fully burnt in.


----------



## xaval

I'm totally ready for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It sounds almost crazy when for a small investment you can get this high quality setup, at least to my ears, and I have about 20 years into this "audiophile" hobbie under my belt. I mean... the digital cable between my Audiolabs was more expensive than this and it's sounding so right it must be wrong. Of course, soon I'll upgrade into something totally not worthwhile as far as the bang for the buck goes... 

 Just for the record, I'm still playing with jeteffect on the D2 side and the T4 is on low gain and no bass boost. Phonaks on grey filters and stock silicones. Last night I had to go play with the Complys and it's a bit better on seal and frequency extremes, juuuust a bit better.


----------



## AstralaziA

Would the T4 have good synergy with the head direct RE1's? I have the T1 right now and I can't tell much of a difference amped or unamped out of my ipod classic.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AstralaziA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would the T4 have good synergy with the head direct RE1's? I have the T1 right now and I can't tell much of a difference amped or unamped out of my ipod classic._

 

The T4 is much better amp than the T1. As to whether you will hear a difference I can not tell you. Someone else with experience with the RE1's should be able to chime in.


----------



## MrTissues

Does anyone know what the difference is between the silver and gray? Is gray basically silverish but not reflective? I can't decide what color I should get and I can't find any comparison pictures.


----------



## dfkt

I ordered the "silver" one, but am pretty certain I got what they would call "gray". Well, the translucent plastic half on mine is shiny chrome, and the metal half of the housing is actually brass or bronze colored. It's hard to take a photo of the real colors of this amp.

 For what I gathered the "silver" version might not be bronze colored, but more aluminum-like.


----------



## abitdeef

Had a bit of a scare today. Was using the T4 with my nano 4g and they sound went all crazy. No power and no vocals and sounded like it was in an echo chamber. The T4 had a good charge and I thought oh no back to China what a pain. It turned out to be the interconnect that came with it (I'm waiting on a LO cable). I never knew a bad cable could produce that effect, usually I get no sound of bad static.

 Nice to know my T4's okay
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I would have a hard time listening to the phonaks straight out of the nano/touch/clip. The T4 really helps with the body and soundstage. By the way the nano is perfect with the T4 can't wait to get the LO cable.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ihatepopupads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No power and no vocals and sounded like it was in an echo chamber._

 

That's usually the case when the left and right channel get shorted together.


----------



## nc8000

OK, I finally caved in and ordered one. I need it like a hole in my head but am intrigued byt the sq to size ratio so had to give it a try. I loved my Xin SuperMini.


----------



## userlander

Can the T4 drive K601s? Or does it not have enough juice? Sources are my laptop w/ HOTUSB1, panny pcpd, and soon probably a sansa clip. thx.


----------



## a_tumiwa

can anyone compare which has better sound quality between T4 and D2 boa (or P3 heron)?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

They both have a different sound signature and work well with different phones. The T4 is kind of a warm mellow laid back sound that sounds good with most IEM (except Senn IE8) and also ESW10 or ultrasone and Grado (and K701). The D2 boa has more of a smiley face frequency response, with bass and treble than mids, that works decently with HD600 at low or normal volumes, as well as with most full size cans and many IEM, but it doesn't stand out as more than a "Jack of all trades, Master of none". D2 Boa takes 400-600 hours to fully burn-in, which is 2x longer than the T4 needed.


----------



## xaval

Changed the stock mini to mini that came in with another one I got off the bay and there it was... a bit more clarity and extreme frequency extension. Not a lot more, but still... more. Makes me wonder what a recable to the Phonaks would do ;p


----------



## neosoul

Anyone pair the T4 with a Ipod Mini and Monster Turbine? Also if anyone has pictures of their Ipod Mini and T4 could you please post them. I would really like to see them together. Thanks.


----------



## jamato8

Surprised me!

 I hooked the T4 up to the dac section of the D10 and then drove the hard to drive K710's. Volume and pretty good sound. I couldn't hear any clipping on heavy bass and it did a great job with Toto. I didn't think it could drive them. Wow.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Surprised me!

 I hooked the T4 up to the dac section of the D10 and then drove the hard to drive K710's. Volume and pretty good sound. I couldn't hear any clipping on heavy bass and it did a great job with Toto. I didn't think it could drive them. Wow._

 

Beat you to it - I've already posted back in February that the T4 can drive K702 better than I thought it could or would. High gain with bass boost on was decent.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Beat you to it - I've already posted back in February that the T4 can drive K702 better than I thought it could or would. High gain with bass boost on was decent._

 

Yeah, but this is the K701. I am not crazy about them as a headphone though.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, but this is the K701. I am not crazy about them as a headphone though._

 

Me neither, but it wasn't bad for a loaner, and they all say the K701 and K702 are only different in the color and cable.


----------



## jamato8

I have my Ed. 9's back on. I can see their appeal for some. The just ring a little hollow for me. The bass boost on the T4 is more noticeable on the 701's than any other phone I have tried. The boost is a nice addition. No it isn't a home amp but it does ok with the 701's.


----------



## nc8000

Argh, my T4 reached DHL Copenhagen hub this morning just too late to get on todays delivery van so won't go out until Monday.

 Edit: No, they made todays delivery van.


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, strange, my T4 has started hissing with my Sennheiser IE8. 

 Also, the volume through LOD is ear bleedingly loud. Have to use a UE resistor adapter to make it listenable.


----------



## nc8000

Much nicer unboxing experience than with the D10

















 And glued to my iPhone 3G where it is going to spend it's life. Now to get hold of qusp to get a lod of a better fit.






 Edit: Now this is a gain switch that actually makes a difference as opposed to the one on the D10 but as others have noted the bass boost makes hardly any noticable difference. All in all a very nice sounding amp straight out of the box and much more appealing build than the Xin SuperMini and SuperMicro. It has been too long since I had either for me to compare sq though.


----------



## kRze

This amp looks amazing and is so small. Has anyone paired these with DT770 pro 80 cans? Hows the sound with them?


----------



## nc8000

Just tried it with my son's and it is very good provided that you like that sound (I don't very much).


----------



## kRze

Well I like a lot of bass, how was the bass?


----------



## nc8000

Way too much for me but that's how I've always found the DT770


----------



## GreatDane

When I opened my T4 box I saw the amp and thought- oh nice, iBasso includes a nice lighter...no idiot, that IS the amp. DO'H! lol


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nc8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

I need an LOD like that to hold my T4 and 5G video together.


----------



## nc8000

It's made by qusp and he is making me a new one to be an exact fit for this rig. The one shown was made for a RudiStor XJ-03


----------



## nsx_23

See, this is how my rig goes atm:






 As you can see, not what I'd call neat....


----------



## dunnowho

what tips are you using there?


----------



## nc8000

Looks like T400 complys


----------



## nc8000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_See, this is how my rig goes atm:






 As you can see, not what I'd call neat...._

 

No I see what you mean. 

 This is a work in progress picture I just received from qusp for my new dock. Will be very neat and compact


----------



## dunnowho

they look like grey silicons, but from where?


----------



## thechungster

I thought people said the T4+IE8 combo isn't worth it...


----------



## nsx_23

They are UE medium silicone tips.

 nc8000, how much is your new LOD? or are you going to sell the old one?


----------



## nc8000

Qusp normally charges $95 (US) shipped for his docks but he is offering me this one at or below cost because I helped him out with his SysConcept purchase. I am not selling my other dock as I use that in the car where my car stereo has a 1/8" line in plug.


----------



## nickyboyo

$95 US!!!! that's a rort, fair dinkum folks, you are being ripped off. More fool you if you are prepared to pay such ludicrous prices. 95 bucks for a few dollars worth of cable and adapters- too funny.


----------



## nc8000

Suit yourself. To me it's worth every cent of it and besides I haven't got the skills to make it nor if I had, the patience to search for the parts. And I highly doubt it would be much cheaper if I even could buy the parts for just one lod. Qusp (and others) are providing a service and spending their time for which they should be compensated.


----------



## nickyboyo

You are quite right nc, i am used to dealing with music lovers and diy'ers who help each other out for the love of our hobby. I would never charge these people for parts (within reason) or time, and i know they wouldn't either. But there should be limits on the price some people charge for these items, and these limits should governed by the morals and ethics of the individual making/selling the item. If you think it's good value then good for you, i would like to think that most people would see that this price is a little on the rich side.


----------



## nsx_23

^Wanna build me one nickyboyo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I may well take up EFN's offer of building me one for a more reasonable price....


----------



## nickyboyo

If i had the parts i would knock you one up no problem, in fact if you lived in my neighbourhood i would make anything you wanted, and you could even sit in the garden while we tweaked it to your liking.

 I am not criticising qusps work at all, i am sure the build quality and parts used are top drawer, it's just the price that makes me laugh. As for EFN, his work seems to also be superb, so much so that i have approached him myself to do a ER4P recable for me. A very nice guy, great workmanship and open to ideas and explains fully his suggestions. Unfortunately my ety barrels are on their last legs, so i may just send them to etymotic for them to have a look a them.

 But as i have been recently informed, this qusp character is not a diy'er he is a "Member of the Trade"- ding dong, great title, i am sure this more than justifies the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bored of this topic now, and all the best to qusp, his sales and the folks that use his stuff, i have no doubt that it is exceptional in quality.


----------



## nsx_23

I wonder if iBasso has a T5 in development. I've started using my T4 more regularly, and there are still a few things bugging me:

 1) The on-off LED is placed quiet awkwardly to see when the amp is stuck onto a dap.

 2) Volume inbalance is really noticeable, and makes listening through LOD essentially impossible for me without a resistor adapter since I'd have to turn the volume up quiet a bit to get balanced sound.

 3) Soundstage. It still sounds a bit "closed in" and at times can sound rather unresolved and harsh. 

 4) A nice case which still gives access to all the controls would be nice.


----------



## nc8000

1) Depends on which face of the amp you stick to the dab. I actually find that it dims down the led nicely as it otherwise almost worked as a night reading light.

 2) Not something I have noticed on mine.

 3) I'm not huge on soundstage so no problem and I have not experienced harshness on anything other than tracks that are rubbish on any amp.

 4) I find this case very niece and a clear step up from previous models and Xin SuperMini and SuperMicro.


----------



## nsx_23

When I listen through LOD, the volume has to be at like 4 for no channel inbalance, and the volume through LOD is intolerable. Also, mine has started hissing for some reason.......

 When I said case, I meant carry case. The current leather bad isn't what I'd call useful. I've currently wrapped mine up in the bookwrap material I used for my D2 Boa.


----------



## nc8000

Either I can't detect the imbalance or it is not present in my unit. I use lod from the iPhone and have the volume at 2-3 on low gain and all sounds fine to me.

 No the included bag isn't really usefull. I just have the iPhone+amp in my jacket or trouser pocket with nothing else in the same pocket so no scratches.


----------



## nsx_23

I reckon it'd be awesome if they can include mini-USB for the next model to make charging easier.

 I seem to have channel imbalance problems with lots of amps, even the more expensive stuff for some reason. The volume from LOD is so loud that I can barely listen to it most of the time without the resistor.


----------



## charlie0904

is there imbalance sound through T4 amping?

 gosh, I thought I was too paranoid, when I swear that my left right PFE seems soft or cannot punch in the trebles. thinking I would need a backup for my PFE to rma.

 didn't do much testing anyway.


----------



## dfkt

Just FYI - my T4's volume pot is fine, no imbalance or crackling at any level.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just FYI - my T4's volume pot is fine, no imbalance or crackling at any level._

 

damn... then its my phonaks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 noooo....


----------



## dfkt

That's easy to test - just plug your Phonaks in another source/amp.


----------



## rasmushorn

I do not know if it has been discussed before?

 We have had a discussion on the danish head-fi forum if the amp in D10 is the same (or much alike) the T4 ? Does anyone know?


----------



## kRze

Wish I had some extra funds to buy this amp.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just FYI - my T4's volume pot is fine, no imbalance or crackling at any level._

 

Hmm, so its either my ears or its the T4's problem.....


----------



## xaval

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just FYI - my T4's volume pot is fine, no imbalance or crackling at any level._

 

x2!


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, so are my ears at fault or is the amp a bit stuffed?


----------



## dfkt

Did you plug your phones directly into your player, to check if everything else is alright?


----------



## nsx_23

Yep, they work fine out of my Cowon D2.


----------



## K_19

Should be getting this in today, unless stupid ass DHL screws up my shipping again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (see my post at ibasso forum for details).

 Just a simple question, I know this is meant to be an IEM amp, but I'm sure it'll drive my D1001, SR60, and SQ5 well also... but for more mid/high tier cans like D2000 and K701, will these suffice? I've heard that D2000 is picky with amps and read here that K701 could be driven to reasonable levels but I'm still not sure how good it would be overall... I ask of course since I'll probably get one of those cans as my next upgrade.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I actually thought the T4 drove the K702 better than the D2000. You just have to try the phones and see what you think. I only use it with my IEM, because it is paired with my Nano and I don't carry full size phones with me.


----------



## K_19

Oh, I see. Good to know it'll drive the K70x series. Since I have the D1001 I've been considering K701 more since I'm kinda hungry for accuracy rather than bassy. I've been wondering since I'm more of an IEM guy but slowly gaining interest for fullsize cans, so it would be great (and cost saving) if this amp can sufficiently power the mid-tier cans. I probably won't go any higher than that level, but of course that's what I'm saying now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we'll see in couple months, hehe.

 Seems like my T4's finally arrived today so I'll sum up a review with all the headphones I have at the moment (sans SE530's which I sent in to get custom tipped, and my SF5pros on loan).


----------



## K_19

Okay, here are initial impressions... obviously the amp is not burned in yet but from what I've heard so far it's going to end up amazing as it's already sounding excellent to me at the moment.

 Initial thought as I removed the box was that this thing is INDEED tiny. If I hadn't gone for E3 before this then I would have been really floored, but these are still extremely small, size of a pocket lighter. I'm liking the looks and the finish (I got the "silver" version which leaves me with chromish-seethrough material on one side), though it obviously looks scratch prone... time to invest in some bestskinsever DIY skins! Their "manual" is honestly pathetic and is an obvious print out from some cheapo inkjet printer, but who cares about the manual, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like how they included the plether case, not so much because I'm going to use it for the amp, but I'm probably gonna use it for my S639 as the size is about perfect for it.

 Here are initial rundowns with all my headphones, all on low gain and no bass boost, on my first gen Ipod Touch HP out (I know, I know, I'll get an LOD soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... gonna have to try it with S639 later as it has to be charged.

 KSC75: The first one I tried, and this amp made the sound VERY natural to my ears. KSC75's are typically known to be fun, but this amp added some more transparency and smoothed things out, making these sound very very balanced. Different from how E3 made them more fun but more artificial sounding. Thumbs up here.

 D1001: One positive was that T4 seemed to make the D1001's infamous bass less "flabby" and made it a bit more tight and refined. It also brought out the midrange a tad more. However, it also sounded like it cut out the highs a bit. Kinda on the fence on this combination as of now.

 PK2: I initially thought these would probably benefit the most, but to my dismay, it actually showed the least. It adds bit of refinement and bass, but sounds practically unchanged to me otherwise, with maybe some loss in top highs. E3 I felt went better with it. Meh.

 Marshmallows (Kramer modded): Not bad. Smoothed out the harsh highs and again made the bass less flabby and brought out bit more mid-highs. Better than E3 combo at least, which is a bass-fest.

 KTX1pro: Did similar things as it did to KSC75, but with more loss on highs I felt, with bit of muddiness in bass. Seriously need to quarter mod these to bring out some more highs.

 Grado SR60: Pretty good. Made it less bright and more warm which is good because I haven't been using them lately because of their over-brightness. Definitely adds much needed bass. 

 PX100: Brought out the mids a bit, other than that I didn't notice a whole lot. I also happen to not like these too much, so I may be biased.

 SQ5: If anyone's heard the SQ5 you'll know that it has next to no bass. Well, the T4 does help immensely in this regard. The already-good mids improves further and so does the soundstage. Highs, which I found sometimes harsh as stock, smoothed out also.

 Super fi 4: I got these recently as my "hold over" IEM's while my 530's are getting custom sleeved and SF5pros being lent out.... and I was almost 100% sure that I was going to return these when I get the 530's back due to their "averge-ness". Well, I'm not so sure anymore, because to my ears these benefitted the most from T4. The soundstage benefits greatly, and beats even the 530 soundstage which are supposed to be ok for IEM standards. I know SF5 version 2 is known for its soundstage and I'm sure this is how it is like. Also focused and brought out the mids, which was slightly veiled and all over the place before. Highs are still somewhat rolled off, but pleasant in a Shure kinda way. Only negative is that these hiss the most out of all the ones I tried, but its not noticeable once the music is on. And since this is Itouch 1st gen HP out we're talking about here, it's bound to be better with a LOD. 

 NC732: What, what's an Active NC can doing here, get out, you're saying? xD Well, I really wanted to try this as without the NC module on, these are VERY VERY hard to drive, I reckon probably almost as hard as higher tier stuff like K701 or HD650. And one of the positives for these cans SQ wise is supposed to be it having next to no distortion even at high levels. Well, so for this one I put the High gain on, boosted the volume dial up to 6, and it drove it to acceptable levels... and the sound is excellent. Excellent bass, more mids than ever before and very good soundstage. These definitely sounded better amped by T4 than the D1001, go figure. I would actually say this amped sounds better than D1001 stock (yes, it's true).

 EX082: Helped with mids, may have added bit too much to the bass. Highs still rolled off. Meh.


 Well, that's all for now. I'll add more as I get my 530's and SF5Pros back. Overall, I'm very pleased with the purchase and give thumbs up to ibasso, except for their choice of DHL as courier.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K_19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 D1001: One positive was that T4 seemed to make the D1001's infamous bass less "flabby" and made it a bit more tight and refined. It also brought out the midrange a tad more. However, it also sounded like it cut out the highs a bit. Kinda on the fence on this combination as of now.

 SQ5: If anyone's heard the SQ5 you'll know that it has next to no bass. Well, the T4 does help immensely in this regard. The already-good mids improves further and so does the soundstage. Highs, which I found sometimes harsh as stock, smoothed out also._

 

Both of those cans will respond to a re-cable, and you should get much better highs with the D1001 with a nicer cable. I also heard the SQ5 with an ALO SXC cable and while it was still not as good as my re-cabled internally dampened A900, they were still decent (still sounded like a closed can).


----------



## K_19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Both of those cans will respond to a re-cable, and you should get much better highs with the D1001 with a nicer cable. I also heard the SQ5 with an ALO SXC cable and while it was still not as good as my re-cabled internally dampened A900, they were still decent (still sounded like a closed can)._

 

I would definitely consider that, especially for the D1001s. SQ5 don't get that much playing time for me as of now since 1) It was a gift that I didn't really expect (my sister got it for me on her trip to Japan) and 2) I got many other 'phones that do mids (its main strength IMO) well yet do other ranges better, like the SE530's and Grados. Would definitely like to improve it though, especially if it can become close to the level of AD700/900 etc. D1001 gets a lot of time from me so I would definitely appreciate some more highs and better mids/bass through recabling (then it apparently becomes about 90% of D2000 I hear?) Only problem would be to find someone that does it in my area, as I'm definitely not a DIY type of guy. I know there are a lot of Head-fiers in Toronto but I'm wondering how many are willing to do professional re-cabling for me here... do we have a forum for such requests?

 BTW, I know these amps are not the best in soundstaging, but I'm definitely noticing the increase of that for all my stuff, which is great... gotta wonder what a recable and higher end amp would do


----------



## theom4353

This amp looks sick, wish i had the extra cash to spare on this.


----------



## Entropic

Does anyone use the T4 with a iPod Nano 4G and either the Ety 4Ps or Shure E530? 

 Just wanted an opinion of how this setup will work. Both in terms of practicality (carrying the setup around) and sound quality.


----------



## dfkt

I'm using the T4 mainly with the SE530 (but not an iPod). The hiss of my T4 is insane with the Shures (others have a different experience) - but that can be modded easily, see my sig.


----------



## K_19

Using the Ipod Touch 1st gen right now (non LOD for now) with T4 on high gain and definitely liking the sound improvement... though like you said, the hiss is pretty prominent. It doesn't bother me too much but I can definitely notice it, it doesn't give a sound as clear as the Phonaks do. As for Phonaks... wow, it's almost a match made in heaven. Everything improving nicely and no hiss at all. Excellent.


----------



## nc8000

No hiss at all driving my 16 ohm HF2


----------



## Entropic

Thanks dfkt and K_19,

 Seems like both of you are (or were) suffering from hiss. I stopped using the Sony NC11 about 3-5 years ago due to the nasty hissing from the active noise cancellation. It did bother me a lot - hence I now use the Ety ER4Ps. 

 I'm thinking of buying the Shure 530s as a second pair of headphones and noticed the iBasso T4 and FiiO E5. Since I'm waiting on some Xin Amps I thought it would be worth investing in something during the 24-36 months I'll have to wait for delivery!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Entropic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone use the T4 with a iPod Nano 4G and either the Ety 4Ps or Shure E530? 

 Just wanted an opinion of how this setup will work. Both in terms of practicality (carrying the setup around) and sound quality._

 

I use that setup with the Phonak Audeo and Westone 3, so it should work well for your two choices.


----------



## werty10

k 19 I also have an ipod touch 1g and I was wondering what exactly improved in the sound. I recently got some super fi 5s and they suck on the ipod touch 1g they sound dead the highs are harsh and the base sucked. So I hooked them up to my pioneer amp also hooked up to my computer and wow the sound improved ten times (no exaggeration). The base was there and it was tight and punchy and the highs sounded crisp but not hurt your ears harsh and the mids were also good. So im guessing that the amp is what made the source sound better so that's why im asking was the t4 a marginal or significant improvement?


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werty10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_k 19 I also have an ipod touch 1g and I was wondering what exactly improved in the sound. I recently got some super fi 5s and they suck on the ipod touch 1g they sound dead the highs are harsh and the base sucked. So I hooked them up to my pioneer amp also hooked up to my computer and wow the sound improved ten times (no exaggeration). The base was there and it was tight and punchy and the highs sounded crisp but not hurt your ears harsh and the mids were also good. So im guessing that the amp is what made the source sound better so that's why im asking was the t4 a marginal or significant improvement?_

 

i believe a T4 can be nowhere near your "pioneer amp". T4 is only giving improvement abt 2 times for my PFEs. size does matter sometimes.

 to me, T4 is a just adding turbo, "sweet" i can say. if u want a "awesome" feeling, then u need a engine change.


----------



## K_19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werty10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_k 19 I also have an ipod touch 1g and I was wondering what exactly improved in the sound. I recently got some super fi 5s and they suck on the ipod touch 1g they sound dead the highs are harsh and the base sucked. So I hooked them up to my pioneer amp also hooked up to my computer and wow the sound improved ten times (no exaggeration). The base was there and it was tight and punchy and the highs sounded crisp but not hurt your ears harsh and the mids were also good. So im guessing that the amp is what made the source sound better so that's why im asking was the t4 a marginal or significant improvement?_

 

It'll depend on the 'phone you are using. As it's been said, T4 is an entry level portable amp so it will not amp everything sufficiently, but it definitely shows a difference. With my 530's for example the differences are subtle (530's a very picky IEM with amps I hear), increasing soundstage and adding more refinement across the board, but honestly not THAT much difference over using HP out (same goes for my D1001). But for my new Phonaks the differences were big, as it added the extra oomph to the bass as well as giving a tremendous soundstage increase. The difference is big enough here that Phonaks will be one IEM that I will ALWAYS amp with T4. The improvements across the board was much more significant than lets say my E3 amp (as cheap as you'll get, and IMO only a bass booster), but obviously it's not going to be a match for other superior amps for IEM's like Tomahawk or Mustang (from what I hear anyway)

 For your Super fi 5's (Pro, or the version 2?), I may have to question how much improvements it will show, being of low impedence and pretty high in sensivity, the same characteristics as 530's which to me did not show huge difference with T4 but also added hiss. So yeah, this is no miracle cure for sound or anything but it definitely helps.


----------



## jamato8

While the price of the T4 is near entry level I do not believe the sound is. Sure it won't power everything and isn't meant to. But the sound, to my ear, is clearly above many entry level amps. It does say IEM right on the case though I find it powers my headphones with no problem.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_While the price of the T4 is near entry level I do not believe the sound is. Sure it won't power everything and isn't meant to. But the sound, to my ear, is clearly above many entry level amps. It does say IEM right on the case though I find it powers my headphones with no problem._

 

X2, and those who have listened to my T4 would also agree that its sound is of a level much higher than its low price would indicate.


----------



## K_19

Well, of course I don't have any amps that are of higher quality/price, so that was only something I assumed. But as a proud T4 owner it's great to know this performs more like mid tier or what have you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I take the 530 comment back, actually. Just put it on high gain, and the soundstage difference is just massive. Gives a good boost to the much needed highs as well. Only if it didn't hiss that much...


----------



## werty10

My pioneer amp vsx d514 also makes the super fi 5 pros hiss but I don't mind it since its not extremely loud but it is more noticeable than the ipod touches hiss.
 Anyways I saw this guys review on a cheaper amp and he said it made the sound much better 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/sup...review-142942/

 The only thing I hate is that I don't hear good base it sounds flat and the highs just hurt my ears and im using 256-320kpbs mp3 files. Will the amp improve the base like make it more full deep and bigger and will it improve the highs and overall clarity? I don't have a good audio vocab so sorry if what im saying is not making sense.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K_19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, of course I don't have any amps that are of higher quality/price, so that was only something I assumed. But as a proud T4 owner it's great to know this performs more like mid tier or what have you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I take the 530 comment back, actually. Just put it on high gain, and the soundstage difference is just massive. Gives a good boost to the much needed highs as well. Only if it didn't hiss that much..._

 



 I don't understand the hiss on some. I have zero hiss with anything as some other do and then some have the hiss. Is there hiss with no source attached? If there is then I would email iBasso about it. I have emailed them in the past and they have tested the T4 with about everything commonly used and get no hiss.


----------



## K_19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't understand the hiss on some. I have zero hiss with anything as some other do and then some have the hiss. Is there hiss with no source attached? If there is then I would email iBasso about it. I have emailed them in the past and they have tested the T4 with about everything commonly used and get no hiss._

 

Yup, even without my source they hiss. And this is with my S639F's HP out, which usually kills hisses pretty well (better than my Itouch anyway). However, with Phonaks, there is no hiss whatsoever so its probably strictly a 530 thing. It's possible that I may be sensitive to hisses that others may not notice, but to me its definitely there.

 I still enjoy it even with the hiss, though it does take away from the clarity a bit.


----------



## jamato8

I don't like hiss at all. That includes anything I build or buy. If it is just the 530's I would email iBasso with this information.


----------



## fjf

I just got today my T4, and it is a sweet little thing. Warm, it gives my ER4Ps a touch of bass that makes them very intimate and good sounding. The switches do not seem very durable, but for the price I dont think we should complain.


----------



## K_19

Well, just bit on the K701's. I'm hopeful that the T4 can drive it to tolerable levels (as HPA attested to, and I trust his word) until I invest in a better amp. Will report back when I get it next week.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

As long as the K701 sound like the K702 I borrowed for 2 weeks, the T4 in high gain with bass boost sounded nice. The fit and sound reminded me a little of my old Proline 2500 (after 500 hours on them) but with better mids.


----------



## K_19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As long as the K701 sound like the K702 I borrowed for 2 weeks, the T4 in high gain with bass boost sounded nice. The fit and sound reminded me a little of my old Proline 2500 (after 500 hours on them) but with better mids._

 

From what I hear the models are virtually the same, so I think it should be fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (plus the previous user logged in over 200 hrs so I got a good head start for burning in). Hoping for an "out of the head Phonak PFE" type of experience, as I'm enjoying those greatly right now with my T4.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K_19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From what I hear the models are virtually the same, so I think it should be fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (plus the previous user logged in over 200 hrs so I got a good head start for burning in). Hoping for an "out of the head Phonak PFE" type of experience, as I'm enjoying those greatly right now with my T4._

 

I got the K702 in with about 50 hours and managed to get 165 hours or so on them before sending them back. Don't know if that will affect my impressions - they seemed a little smoother with burn-in but not a lot better enough to make me buy them. I thought that they had more bass than the well used K701 I owned 1.5 yr ago for a week.


----------



## nc8000

Received my dock from qusp today


----------



## jamato8

Looks like a lot of fun and compact. Portable audio has come a lonnnnggg way. :^)


----------



## fjf

Anyone knows the power output of the T4?. It drives my Yuin PK1 but on high gain and close to the end of the volume knob. It seems to have similar power than the cowon D2 (which is a powerful DAP), but not a lot more.


----------



## K_19

Ha ha, what cheap mini-to-mini cable ibasso bundles with their amp... mine has just lost channel in the left ear after a week or so and I did absolutely nothing to damage it, either. I knew it would be cheap but not this bad.

 Gonna have to deal with the cheapo E3 mini-to-mini or probably slightly better NC732's mini-to-mini cable... but this one is way too long for portable use with T4, its meant to be the detachable cable for the headphone. Anybody know where to get cheap yet decent quality mini-to-mini cable? (gonna get a LOD for my Touch but still need it for my Sony) I'm still gonna ask for a new one from ibasso though, out of principle.


----------



## jamato8

Maybe you could repair it? just kidding. I have taken them apart. The ends are ok but the cable, sheesh. Well I think it is there just to get someone by until they get a good IC but take no longer than a week. Most amps give you nothing so it is a nice gesture.


----------



## K_19

I should whine to them and make them give up the CB02 for free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I kid, I kid. Yeah, agree that it's a nice gesture and I should be moving onto a better cable anyway... just looking around at the moment. If any of you have any spare ones to sell, drop me a PM.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K_19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ If any of you have any spare ones to sell, drop me a PM._

 

I have a mini to mini that came with my XM5, very little use. Practical Devices sells it for $20, plus shipping I guess. It's yours for $10 shipped & PP. I'll also include my *incredible* high quality iBasso cable too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the cable.


----------



## K_19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a mini to mini that came with my XM5, very little use. Practical Devices sells it for $20, plus shipping I guess. It's yours for $10 shipped & PP. I'll also include my *incredible* high quality iBasso cable too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the cable._

 

YGPM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for helping out!


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K_19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_YGPM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for helping out!_

 

You're welcome.


----------



## nsx_23

The more I use my iPod 5G + T4 combo + IE8 combo, the more I love it. 

 The synergy between the two is fantastic; The sound is rich, but not too bright to be fatiguing. Jazz tracks by artists like Madelein Peyroux and Diana Krall really shine through with rich vocals and full-bodied but not muddy bass. 

 The small size is the proverbial icing on the cake.


----------



## K_19

Got a response from ibasso regarding dead cable:

_"Dear Sir,
 Thank you for your email.
 The accessories are not covered by warranty. We dont mind to send you a new one, but the shipping cost is very expensive. Can you just find one on your local. It should be very cheap and easy to find.

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio"_







 It's true though, not worth the shipping to ship that crap cable back out. Oh well, I appreciate how they're willing to send out a new one otherwise. Nice folks over there at ibasso. Got a new one coming from GreatDane anyway.


----------



## tstarn06

If you want a nice replacement cable with some quality, check out the ones they have at Head Room (headphone.com). The OEM brand are pretty cheap, have double L-plugs, and are very durable. I've bought several portable amps, and I I have never used the cable that came with them because they are nearly always cheap. The MiniboxE+ cable is an exception.

Interconnects - HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears


----------



## K_19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you want a nice replacement cable with some quality, check out the ones they have at Head Room (headphone.com). The OEM brand are pretty cheap, have double L-plugs, and are very durable. I've bought several portable amps, and I I have never used the cable that came with them because they are nearly always cheap. The MiniboxE+ cable is an exception.

Interconnects - HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears_

 

I actually looked at Headroom before coming here for cries of half-donation, sort of speak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The problem? Me residing in the black hole of audio world, Canada. The shipping rates at Headroom to Canada would actually be higher than the cables itself. Insane.


----------



## nsx_23

^You think canada is the black hole of the audio world?

 Try Australia. Sourcing parts for DIY is an absolute bitch unless you're willing to pay ridiculous amounts for shipping (Like, shipping costs more than the sum of the parts ridiculous).


----------



## ignorant

Does anyone know where to get this on sale in the US? I only see them for $121 online.


----------



## ignorant

^bump


----------



## jamato8

They are 109 from iBasso. iBasso is the only place if you are in the US, that I know of to purchase it.


----------



## RAQemUP

They are only sold on Ibasso.com since it is their product. Very few, if almost non existant, stores sell portable amplifiers since it is a niche market. The good news is that Ibasso has outstanding shipping. Takes at most 5 days for stuff to be received from them in China (when not taking into account US and Chinese holidays).


----------



## ignorant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are only sold on Ibasso.com since it is their product. Very few, if almost non existant, stores sell portable amplifiers since it is a niche market. The good news is that Ibasso has outstanding shipping. Takes at most 5 days for stuff to be received from them in China (when not taking into account US and Chinese holidays)._

 

I see, that's a bit disappointing but thanks!


----------



## nc8000

They have a reseller in Denmark but that ups prices by 75-100% since they have to cover all expenses, comply with Danish consumer law on warranty and make a profit for themselves.


----------



## Adamora

Purchased my iBasso T4 with the CB01 cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Should be here within a week


----------



## K_19

Well, got my K701s today and I took upon the ambitious task of driving these from the T4. And the sound is indeed pretty nice; the top end/mid clarity is great and smooth on high gain with bass boost on with volume on 4 for the T4 and 100% on the Fuze playing FLAC. Volume is more than good enough and definitely not a problem. The bottom is punchy enough and honestly good enough for what I was expecting (I didn't get these for bass after all, I wanted something analytical). However, I can already tell that these are not utilizing nearly close enough of K701's true potential... I'd guess about 60%? I'll be looking into the Tube amps shortly. But for now, T4 does a respectable job for an amp that is clearly not meant for such mid-tier fullsize can.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K_19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, got my K701s today and I took upon the ambitious task of driving these from the T4. And the sound is indeed pretty nice; the top end/mid clarity is great and smooth on high gain with bass boost on with volume on 4 for the T4 and 100% on the Fuze playing FLAC. Volume is more than good enough and definitely not a problem. The bottom is punchy enough and honestly good enough for what I was expecting (I didn't get these for bass after all, I wanted something analytical). However, I can already tell that these are not utilizing nearly close enough of K701's true potential... I'd guess about 60%? I'll be looking into the Tube amps shortly. But for now, T4 does a respectable job for an amp that is clearly not meant for such mid-tier fullsize can._

 

Those were my observations as well with K702 and T4 in high gain with bass boost (posted earlier) - the sound was more respectable than I had expected, but not driving them to their full potential.


----------



## K_19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those were my observations as well with K702 and T4 in high gain with bass boost (posted earlier) - the sound was more respectable than I had expected, but not driving them to their full potential._

 

Yeah, I decided to bite on the K701's early after your review on that, thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Originally I was thinking of waiting until I got a decent amp first, but saw a good deal and bit hoping that T4 would be an ok temp solution. Even with only the T4, to my admittingly unrefined ears it beats anything else that I have. It definitely confirms my belief that T4 is on the warm side, with good compatibility with higher impedence, more analytic headphones/IEM's... as it's improved all the headphones/IEM's in my collection that can be at least remotely considered analytical (Phonak PFE, SQ5, K701) while it's only shown minimal improvements on the warmer stuff (D1001, SE530). Something to consider for any potential buyers of T4.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K_19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I decided to bite on the K701's early after your review on that, thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Originally I was thinking of waiting until I got a decent amp first, but saw a good deal and bit hoping that T4 would be an ok temp solution. Even with only the T4, to my admittingly unrefined ears it beats anything else that I have. It definitely confirms my belief that T4 is on the warm side, with good compatibility with higher impedence, more analytic headphones/IEM's... as it's improved all the headphones/IEM's in my collection that can be at least remotely considered analytical (Phonak PFE, SQ5, K701) while it's only shown minimal improvements on the warmer stuff (D1001, SE530). Something to consider for any potential buyers of T4._

 

Well, then I feel vindicated for saying the T4/K702 doesn't suck/sounds decent. Thanks!


----------



## deadguy99

For everyone whos wondering on t4's output. I couldn't find any information so i emailed ibasso.

 Dear Sir,
 Thank you for your email.
 The output of the T4 is up to 120mW+120mW into 32ohm 

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio


 That's rediculously loud for most if not all IEM's which is what this is designed for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i think i might buy one ... the fiio e5 i have isn't quite loud enough on certain dj sets i have where the volume level of the set is a bit low


----------



## mrarroyo

The more I listen to the T4 the more surprised and impressed I am by it. It is hard to believe such a little unit can have such a big sound and ability to drive so many cans. Way happy w/ the T4 and hope others are enjoying theirs as well.


----------



## jamato8

You do not need a great deal of mA to drive most headphones. 120mA's is more than enough for most. The T4 uses some nice opamps and as I have said, like Miguel, the T4 is a very rewarding and enjoyable amp.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The more I listen to the T4 the more surprised and impressed I am by it. It is hard to believe such a little unit can have such a big sound and ability to drive so many cans. Way happy w/ the T4 and hope others are enjoying theirs as well._

 

But which is better, the T4 or the Amphora?


----------



## nc8000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The more I listen to the T4 the more surprised and impressed I am by it. It is hard to believe such a little unit can have such a big sound and ability to drive so many cans. Way happy w/ the T4 and hope others are enjoying theirs as well._

 

Absolutely. It has completely healed the dissapointment of never receiving the latest SuperMini-IV.


----------



## EFN

I am thinking of getting a T4 to work as a preamp for my STAX rig. The output was clean enough the last time I heard them (not mine). And the size is excellent for a stealthy preamp piggyback that one could easily forget that they are there LOL


----------



## Ricey20

anyone compare the T4 to Mustang?


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone compare the T4 to Mustang? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You can be the first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd like to have that chance too...maybe soon.


----------



## charlie0904

i currently have a T4..

 but i have a urge, to headphones valley. tried out a better amp mustang (to help me venture into the dangerous dark side). tested with my phonaks.
 they tamed the mids, tighten the bass, smooth out the music. bringing me abit further from the singer, allowing me to enjoy the strings, drums, etc.
 "its" like asking me enjoy and feel more "sounds" that i neglected before. a monster indeed.

 later i tried a crystal piccolino cable with my phonaks and T4. then i realise cable are also important. 
 diana krall seems to be like singing to my ears. immerse into a quiet night wonder. just like mummy singing to me in bed. close up, transparent, totally INCREDIBLE !!! 
 hotel california live ver. never felt so gd with T4 and phonaks. the cable actually brings the song to another level. I am drown in music for the first time. even the drums were amplified 3 times.

 u might wonder y i didnt try mustang and crystal together. coz i am scared. 2 monsters together might eat me alive if they "sync" together. NooOOooO!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i currently have a T4..

 but i have a urge, to headphones valley. tried out a better amp mustang (to help me venture into the dangerous dark side). tested with my phonaks.
 they tamed the mids, tighten the bass, smooth out the music. bringing me abit further from the singer, allowing me to enjoy the strings, drums, etc.
 "its" like asking me enjoy and feel more "sounds" that i neglected before. a monster indeed.

 later i tried a crystal piccolino cable with my phonaks and T4. then i realise cable are also important. 
 diana krall seems to be like singing to my ears. immerse into a quiet night wonder. just like mummy singing to me in bed. close up, transparent, totally INCREDIBLE !!! 
 hotel california live ver. never felt so gd with T4 and phonaks. the cable actually brings the song to another level. I am drown in music for the first time. even the drums were amplified 3 times.

 u might wonder y i didnt try mustang and crystal together. coz i am scared. 2 monsters together might eat me alive if they "sync" together. NooOOooO!_

 

My iMod with Piccolino cable iMod LOD and Mustang is something to behold for sure. It wont raise the dead, but it keeps me alive.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone compare the T4 to Mustang? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

As I recall I did a very brief side by side during a mini-meet w/ vorlon1. Sadly I do not remember the specifics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Generally I can say the P51 is the superior amp, specially since to me it is in the same level as the original SR71 (just a different flavor).


----------



## jrazmar

miguel, I have read about your high praises with the MBE+. I'm quite torn between the T4 and MBE+. T4 because of the lower price and portability, MBE+ because of the "next level sound quality". I will be using the amp with my PFE and Fuze. I currently have a Fiio E5 which I quite like for a cheapo amp. In your highly acclaimed opinion, would you recommend the MBE+ over the T4 considering the price and synergy with the PFE (not sure if you have heard the PFE)? Or coming from a Fiio, wil the T4 make me feel I'm hearing my music to the next level? Which of the two will help widen the soundstage and increase bass reproduction? appreciate your comments. thanks.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrazmar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_miguel, I have read about your high praises with the MBE+. I'm quite torn between the T4 and MBE+. T4 because of the lower price and portability, MBE+ because of the "next level sound quality". I will be using the amp with my PFE and Fuze. I currently have a Fiio E5 which I quite like for a cheapo amp. In your highly acclaimed opinion, would you recommend the MBE+ over the T4 considering the price and synergy with the PFE (not sure if you have heard the PFE)? Or coming from a Fiio, wil the T4 make me feel I'm hearing my music to the next level? Which of the two will help widen the soundstage and increase bass reproduction? appreciate your comments. thanks._

 

i have a T4 and i do not recommend since u have a E5. T4 will not do justice for ur pockets with the difference.


----------



## tstarn06

Very confused. You like the T4? Or are you saying the cost diff with the E5 makes it not worth it? If it's the latter, I disagree.

 Also, jrazmar, I have the PFEs, T4 and MBE+ so you have given me incentive to try the PFEs with both amps via my Touch LOD. Right now.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrazmar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_miguel, I have read about your high praises with the MBE+. I'm quite torn between the T4 and MBE+. T4 because of the lower price and portability, MBE+ because of the "next level sound quality". I will be using the amp with my PFE and Fuze. I currently have a Fiio E5 which I quite like for a cheapo amp. In your highly acclaimed opinion, would you recommend the MBE+ over the T4 considering the price and synergy with the PFE (not sure if you have heard the PFE)? Or coming from a Fiio, wil the T4 make me feel I'm hearing my music to the next level? Which of the two will help widen the soundstage and increase bass reproduction? appreciate your comments. thanks._

 

No contest, as expected. While the T4 is a nice little amp, perfect match for the PFEs for an on the go amp, the sheer power of the MBE+ (soundstage is amazing, and the bass slam is something you'd never expect from the PFEs).

 I listened to two tracks, Moon, by Emily King. It's got acoustic guitar, deep bass line, Ms. King's wonderful voice. Perfect track for the PFEs strengths. Also listened to On & On (jazz mix) from Erykah Badu, another great mix of bass, high hats and a fantastic voice.

 The T4 had the bass boost and gain on. THe MBE+ PtoS on and bass boost on as well. So apples to apples. Using Touch 2G, LOD cable (bought from Lil' Knight), PFEs with black filters and medium Sony hybrid tips (my favorite tips for anything but the Westone 3s).

 If sound quality is what you crave, the MBE+ is the obvious choice. If you need the portability of a small amp, the T4 does its job very well, but it can't compete with the Minibox.


----------



## jrazmar

What! Now it's time to save money. So the MBE+ is way better than the T4 in terms of pure sound quality (soundstage, bass impact, mids & highs, overall resolution). I'll just have to wait for the right time and go straight to MBE+ rather than buy a T4 now and upgrade to MBE+ later. Can you share some pics of the MBE+ & T4 side by side? Just want to compare how tiny the T4 is or how big is the MBE+ compared to the T4. And also, if you may, I'm also curious about your medium Sony hybrid tips. Can you take a pic also? You had the IE8 before you sold it. How is the soundstage of it compared to PFE and MBE+ combo? Thank you again for your comments.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No contest, as expected. While the T4 is a nice little amp, perfect match for the PFEs for an on the go amp, the sheer power of the MBE+ (soundstage is amazing, and the bass slam is something you'd never expect from the PFEs).

 I listened to two tracks, Moon, by Emily King. It's got acoustic guitar, deep bass line, Ms. King's wonderful voice. Perfect track for the PFEs strengths. Also listened to On & On (jazz mix) from Erykah Badu, another great mix of bass, high hats and a fantastic voice.

 The T4 had the bass boost and gain on. THe MBE+ PtoS on and bass boost on as well. So apples to apples. Using Touch 2G, LOD cable (bought from Lil' Knight), PFEs with black filters and medium Sony hybrid tips (my favorite tips for anything but the Westone 3s).

 If sound quality is what you crave, the MBE+ is the obvious choice. If you need the portability of a small amp, the T4 does its job very well, but it can't compete with the Minibox._

 

i would feel minibox e+ is the way to go (even though i haven heard it). T4 is small but its still something extra. MBE+ is isnt that big anyway, sound quality is what we all are going for !!

 i do feel T4 is good, but still lacks transparency and clarity. a crystal cable do make up a big portion but make no sense to use a 400 over cable with a less than 200 amp (price at my side). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mustang had gave me a new experience with my pfe but its so expensive. sadly, MBE+ was not available at my side. although i have only read what u guys comment on MBE+, i do believe it will do a better in amping my only iem, pfe compared to mustang.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MBE+ is isnt that big anyway_

 

It's actually quite big, or rather has awkward dimensions (very wide) when paired with any player that isn't as huge as a HDD iPod or Zune. But yeah, the SQ sure lets you forget that.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrazmar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What! Now it's time to save money. So the MBE+ is way better than the T4 in terms of pure sound quality (soundstage, bass impact, mids & highs, overall resolution). I'll just have to wait for the right time and go straight to MBE+ rather than buy a T4 now and upgrade to MBE+ later. Can you share some pics of the MBE+ & T4 side by side? Just want to compare how tiny the T4 is or how big is the MBE+ compared to the T4. And also, if you may, I'm also curious about your medium Sony hybrid tips. Can you take a pic also? You had the IE8 before you sold it. How is the soundstage of it compared to PFE and MBE+ combo? Thank you again for your comments._

 

I will post a photo of the two amps, and the Sony tips. They look just like any other silicone tips, but a little more bullet shaped, and have a more rigid core (sound tube), which is color coded. The $8.99 pack on Amazon.com has four sizes, SS, S, M and L. I use the darker green mediums with the ADDIEMs/PFEs. Perfect fit and sound for me. Of course, YMMV.

 I found that the IE8s were an excellent phone, but to me, it came down to the IE8 or the Westone 3s, and I favor the latter. They are my go-to IEMs. Never need an amp, etc., but do benefit from one. As for the PFEs and the MBE+ via LOD, I'd say they are very different than the IE8s, and both are great. Not saying the PFEs are better, but the MBE+ does open up the soundstage on the Phonaks. Best I can say from memory.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i would feel minibox e+ is the way to go (even though i haven heard it). T4 is small but its still something extra. MBE+ is isnt that big anyway, sound quality is what we all are going for !!

 i do feel T4 is good, but still lacks transparency and clarity. a crystal cable do make up a big portion but make no sense to use a 400 over cable with a less than 200 amp (price at my side). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mustang had gave me a new experience with my pfe but its so expensive. sadly, MBE+ was not available at my side. although i have only read what u guys comment on MBE+, i do believe it will do a better in amping my only iem, pfe compared to mustang. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Now I get it. The cable is what mattered, not the amp. Well, I tried comparing the T4 with the E5, and I found the former a better alternative, even with my $80 LOD cable *(using the Touch 2G) or even with a mini to mini hookup via HP out (using the Clip).

 Just my view, of course.

 Also, I really dislike the E5 volume control, very imprecise, and I like the gain boost on the T4. So those are also factors. In fact, I sold my E5 to a friend who had the E3 and wanted to upgrade.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrazmar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What! Now it's time to save money. So the MBE+ is way better than the T4 in terms of pure sound quality (soundstage, bass impact, mids & highs, overall resolution). I'll just have to wait for the right time and go straight to MBE+ rather than buy a T4 now and upgrade to MBE+ later. Can you share some pics of the MBE+ & T4 side by side? Just want to compare how tiny the T4 is or how big is the MBE+ compared to the T4. And also, if you may, I'm also curious about your medium Sony hybrid tips. Can you take a pic also? You had the IE8 before you sold it. How is the soundstage of it compared to PFE and MBE+ combo? Thank you again for your comments._

 

Here you go. As dfkt says, the T4 is much easier to tote around. The MBE+ is metal, and somewhat heavy (relatively speaking). Those are the medium Sony hybrid tips. They look like any other silicone sleeves, but their sound tube is color coded and narrower than standard silicone sleeves for canalphones.


----------



## jrazmar

WOW! What a difference in size! (might be the same difference in SQ also) Thanks a lot tstarn06 for your time in taking the pictures. I envy you for you have both. Now I am really excited to buy either of the two amps. Btw, I have dropped by a Phonak outlet here in my place and they showed me several tips which would fit my PFE. Unfortunately, I didn't have my PFE with me that time. I will come back this weekend to see how those tips fit me before I decide to try the hybrid tips you have. But those tips looks promising. For now, the minibox is in my dreams. As for the T4 upgrade from an E5, the price difference is more or less 5x. In your opinion, is the SQ of the T4, 5x better also compared to E5? Damn! If only I'm in the US, I would have bought the minibox even if it'll make holes in my pocket. LOL


----------



## tstarn06

I really never got into the E5 much, and sold it to a friend. But I can say when he came over and listened to the T4, he asked me to try and get him one used. So far, no luck. I've had a MiniboxE+ since 2007, but had to get a couple of replacements due to the battery issue, which I believe has now been resolved.


----------



## jrazmar

A couple of replacements! That's telling something especially to me that I'm living in Asia so if ever bad omen hits me, it would be a disaster for me. Did you order yours from Head-Direct? Do they have a good return & warranty policy?


----------



## trickywombat

jrazmar:

 Perhaps if you're after one amp and one amp only, you are more likely to want to maximize SQ from your purchase. A larger amp like the MiniboxE+, will potentially outperform the T4 in this regard.

 However, if you've used the the MiniboxE+ or any amp with similar weight and dimensions for a while and in a truly portable setting, you will begin to appreciate the iBasso T4.

 To drive IEMs in a portable setting while being unobtrusive, the T4 beats the MiniboxE+ handily. In fact, it is even more convenient to use than the FiiO amps - the T4's input and output jacks are on the same side, the volume control is easier to use than the E5's, its flat surface makes it easier to stick to a player than the clip of the E5.

 If you want to amp your portable setup, you are more likely to take the T4 and leave the MiniboxE+ at home. However, if you intend to use the amp and a suitable line out dock for critical listening, you are more likely to appreciate the MiniboxE+ and use the T4 as a second amp.

 I am leaning towards going ampless now, but I still leave the velcro on my iPod and T4. When I feel like using an amp on the move in a more quiet and calm environment, I stick the T4 to my iPod and it drives my UE-11 very nicely. The T4 is not my iQube, but in that particular setting, I cannot imagine sticking any iQube to my iPod and having both in a pocket without some inconvenience.

 From the purely SQ aspect, the T4 has little to be embarrassed about. It is not the most transparent, it doesn't have the greatest bass extension or treble sweetness, for instance. While the T4 doesn't have an excess of jaw-dropping sonic attributes, I am constantly surprised by its lack of faults - it is really hard to fault the sound and what it brings to the amplification equation.

 This was not my experience with the FiiO amps. While the FiiO amps bring some fun, they also add a bunch of things I don't like to the sound - noise, hiss and treble harshness, for example.

 Thus, even as a primary single amp, the T4 is a good compromise between SQ and convenience.


----------



## tstarn06

That is an excellent analsysis of the situation. I use my MBE+ at home, and take the T4 on the road. Also, I mistyped, and the battery problem is now solved. And yes, Head-Direct has one of the best customer service programs and replacement policies anywhere.


----------



## Adamora

they are here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## xaval

T4 is light and thin enough as to be almost irrelevant if it ruins a portable setup or not. T4 represents portability - period. Oh, and can sound great also!
 For further details read trickywombat's post above...


----------



## mrarroyo

The following picture should provide some perspective of the MiniBox-E+ size with other portable amps.


----------



## charlie0904

trickywombat, i have to fully agreed with u. after using mustang for a day, i appreciate T4 portability, very cool for its sound. BUT! the RF interference is killing me, due to my environment though.

 Fiio amps not for me. I can't listen to them for more than 1 min.


----------



## jamato8

Strange, I never get any interference.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Strange, I never get any interference._

 

i use them when commuting, lots of ppl making calls. i get at least 2 intervals of RF interference in 45 mins. the sad part is even in shopping malls! gosh!

 i read that ibasso is quite prone to RF interference but too bad i only read after i bought it. its a good amp though.


----------



## trickywombat

It's strange about the RF interference because I don't experience it with my T4 and a GSM phone.


----------



## nc8000

Stuck to the back of an iPhone 3G it can only be used when the phone is in airplane mode otherwise my ears gets machinegunned every minute with noice much louder than the music played. No problem with wifi though.


----------



## oyjandrew

Hey, anybody knows if this amp sounds good with portapros or crossroads bijou 3?


----------



## Adamora

finally got mine :/

 All i can say is that they make no difference with my AD700's, but the burn in period is just 5 minutes atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, will update after about 20 hours burn in.

 Edit: its bringing out alot of details i never noticed ;_;, getting better :3


----------



## trickywombat

The first 80 or so hours is kinda tough. I wasn't too pleased with the sound out of the box, I left it playing something to burn-in, returned 3 days later, and the harshness was gone.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Adamora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_finally got mine :/

 All i can say is that they make no difference with my AD700's, but the burn in period is just 5 minutes atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, will update after about 20 hours burn in.

 Edit: its bringing out alot of details i never noticed ;_;, getting better :3_


----------



## Adamora

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The first 80 or so hours is kinda tough. I wasn't too pleased with the sound out of the box, I left it playing something to burn-in, returned 3 days later, and the harshness was gone._

 

hmm...can i charge it with the usb cable while i leave it running with music on?

 The trebles are less harsh on certain pieces of music atm, but you'd be hard pressed to notice it.


----------



## charlie0904

T4 only perform after over 100 hr for me. use with a crystal LOD cable is totally awesome.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Adamora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm...can i charge it with the usb cable while i leave it running with music on?_

 

Yes, no problem charging and using it at the same time.

 I'm charging it sometimes with the 3000mAh (!) AC adapter of my Cowon O2 player, they have the same plug, and it works fine.


----------



## qusp

Charlie0904: piccolino seems like total over kill for T4 you are correct in that IMO. in fact I really do think that anything bar the top tier amps will disappoint with piccolino because its soo transparent that you will pick apart and end up listening to your amp and not the music if you know what I mean


----------



## Adamora

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, no problem charging and using it at the same time.

 I'm charging it sometimes with the 3000mAh (!) AC adapter of my Cowon O2 player, they have the same plug, and it works fine._

 

Great thanks, now i can leave it on for long periods for burn in.

 Edit: nearly blew out my ear, im not sure how this worked out for you.

 Also, im beginning to notice certain instruments ive missed before.

 Edit2:this thing makes techno a dream ;_;...also female vocals sound better on my AD700.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Charlie0904: piccolino seems like total over kill for T4 you are correct in that IMO. in fact I really do think that anything bar the top tier amps will disappoint with piccolino because its soo transparent that you will pick apart and end up listening to your amp and not the music if you know what I mean_

 

i kind of agree.. haha. piccolino reveals "all", naked? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone knows how does the singularity(nanotubes?) fared with piccolino?


----------



## Adamora

Dont know if the amp is doing this but im getting a surround sound feel with some of my songs with most of the effect located it the lower regions of the headphone ;_;


----------



## soulrider4ever

That's interesting....


----------



## Adamora

Wow, i spent some time listening to music (flac's if it concerns someone), and it sounded so dull and lifeless, after about 3 hours of thinking why my music sucks so much, i noticed i didnt plug the amp in...my god, whoever said the AD700 doesnt benefit from an amp alot is crazy.

 "Soundcard is an X-fi Extreme music"

 Edit: im hearing a sort of Sonic effect in my music, i love this thing.


----------



## Adamora

I tested out the battery lifetime, clocked in 22+ hours before it stopped working, pretty good i might say.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i kind of agree.. haha. piccolino reveals "all", naked? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyone knows how does the singularity(nanotubes?) fared with piccolino?_

 

nah I havent sampled them yet; actually emailed the supplier of the 'wire' to see if I can get some to try out. not sure it will beat piccolino but interested all the same


----------



## Adamora

Ive had my MD5000's for a few days now, and i can say they sound amazing BUT, The iBasso, for some reason does not work well with them, it makes them sound a little lifeless, and it increases sibilance to an unacceptable level.

 Though i do not regret buying it for my AD700's it gives them new life


----------



## nsx_23

I find the T4 to be picky with source. I had mine taped to my H130 earlier today, and it sounded good at first but horrible afterwards. Very bloated, lacking in depth and mushy. 

 Stuck it onto the D2, and it worked much better. Much more clarity and definition to the sound, slightly warm but still comfortable for me.


----------



## Adamora

But my X-fi with a t4 and AD700 sounded great...ill try the ipod.


----------



## jamato8

I haven't found the T4 to be "picky". Whatever I pair it with doesn't seem to matter. I know that one time on one of my iRivers I had the equalization set, which I normally do not use, and the sound was off. It wasn't the T4 but the point is sometimes the source can be suspect. If it works fine with other amps then who knows but I don't seem to have this change with the T4.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Adamora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ive had my MD5000's for a few days now, and i can say they sound amazing BUT, The iBasso, for some reason does not work well with them, it makes them sound a little lifeless, and it increases sibilance to an unacceptable level.

 Though i do not regret buying it for my AD700's it gives them new life _

 

I mentioned previously that the T4 is not a good match for my modded re-cabled woodied D2000 either. Too much current demand I think. It does much better with something like the A900, ESW10 and K702 than the Denon, if you need to use full size cans with it.


----------



## Adamora

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I mentioned previously that the T4 is not a good match for my modded re-cabled woodied D2000 either. Too much current demand I think. It does much better with something like the A900, ESW10 and K702 than the Denon, if you need to use full size cans with it._

 

Well i wouldnt have known 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i didnt even know i was getting a D5000 ._.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Adamora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well i wouldnt have known 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i didnt even know i was getting a D5000 ._._

 

2 months ago: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...ml#post5515886


----------



## K_19

Still amazed at what this little amp can do for K701. I A/Bed it with the Total Bithead (the amp portion) with the Sansa Fuze as source with FLAC, and T4 (albeit with High gain and Bass boost) beats it by a fairly large margin, adding not only volume but nice warmness and bottom end that the K701 needs (though at sacrifice of some detail/slight bit of flabbiness). I find that it offsets the infamous K701 upper highs very well. It doesn't beat the bithead when it is used as DAC with USB, but didn't really expect T4 to beat that. As silly as this overall pairing still seems to me (and probably a lot of you), it really DOES sound nice. Surprises me time and time again. 

 I'm getting a EF-1 soon, finally filling my need for a proper amp for the K701, so T4 can soon rest from taking upon this heavy task and return to amping the PFE's and the like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T4, give yourself a pat on the back!

 Oh, and it does really well with AD700 also (although that one doesn't need an amp in the first place) in adding a bit more weight and bass.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

I'm finally able to get a "real" Hi-Fi // Head-Fi Amp post HeadRoom Cosmic (destruction) due to damage. Long story that really isn't relevant save that I have heard "good sound" before, and the iBasso T4 sounds better than what I remember hearing with that amp and my ER*4-S IEM.

 Sure, It was a little "blacker" at zero levels, but the seperation and musicality and instrumentation are "nicer" with the setup I have now.

 Past setup:

 CD > iRiver 400 CD Player > StraightWire Interconnect > CosmicTraveler Amp > etymotic ER*4-S IEMs

 New setup:

 FLAC > COWON O2PMP > iBasso CB01 > iBasso T4 > Victor HP-FX500 IEMs

 Now, I know the Headphones, and the Source are Much better... hands down. And with burn in they're only getting better.

 I'm just feeling really glad and lucky to have been able to have reached such wonderful synergy with this rig. Thanks to everyone with their input on the thread! You made it a really sweet and easy buy.

 It was a shocker how freaking _tiny_ (like a Zippo Lighter) this amp was. I really didn't care how small it was, I knew it was small, but the size just didn't even compute that it Could Be that TINY. wow. I'm stumped at that. 

 After the CosmicTraveler, this thing is like _MaGiC_.

 Oh, and mine was ordered at the tail end of one week and arrived on a Monday. So I suppose I lucked out with quick and successful turnaround.

 I just wanted to close with a thank everyone for their experiences and for sharing.


----------



## jrazmar

FLACvest, have you used your T4 with your PFE? how does it sound? i'm finally planning to stick with the T4 for now so i'm getting this soon. Can you share thoughts? Did you buy your CB01 IC separately or does it come with the T4? I'm also getting that IC. have you experienced any hiss with the T4 at full volume? thanks.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrazmar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FLACvest, have you used your T4 with your PFE? how does it sound? i'm finally planning to stick with the T4 for now so i'm getting this soon. Can you share thoughts? Did you buy your CB01 IC separately or does it come with the T4? I'm also getting that IC. have you experienced any hiss with the T4 at full volume? thanks._

 

I really really like the T4 and the Audeo PFE, but not at first. At first the amp had a bit too few hours on it and still the amp and iBasso CB01 Interconnect still have only 20.5 hrs of burn-in on the amp and the interconnect, though now they have improved tremendously. 

 Additionally, I'd had the black filters on and the hiss was present oddly enough, though it is virtually gone from notice with the grey filters, which I wouldn't mind confirmed by others. Also, with the grey filters, and thank everyone for mentioning that so specifically; the soundstage and detail levels ARE much much nicer to behold with my ears and my Ear. Quite nice improvement over the black filters in fact.

 I am utilizing the Shure Medium Olives as sleeves, and those make a tremendous impact on bass detail alone, as well as "bass blackness" so I'd reccomend picking some up. Worth it. The T4 I have set to Bass Boost engaged, and High Gain, with volume at barely showing 8 on the dial (yeah I like my music LIVE loud, it's a choice, preference, whatever. I can still hear werry werry well. ;-D )

 My COWON O2PMP is set to erm... lets see, between 33 and 45 with BBE at 10, Mach3Bass at 0, 3DSurround at 4... EQ at NOR (which translates to a FLAT +5 across the board).

 Sounds awfully Fantastic my friend!!! My PFE's have a new life, and they sound so Much More Alive and Elastic. They're named "elastomer" because that's the property to the music they impart; a very elastomeric quality to sound...

 For that matter, The Grados sound bad because they're well, SR60s, and the JVC HA-FX300A sound Amazing (those are 250+ hours and modded with the Fabric Diaphragm Mod) oh, so are the Phonak Audeo PFE!!,

 Havent' tested the rest of my IEMs with this new amp yet, because I'm using them to burn in the Victor HP-FX500 Wood Dome & Housing IEMs...

 Those kick the pants out of everything I've listened to before. To compare the Audeo PFE, the 'JVC, and the 'Victor IEMs...

 The Audeo sound like Fine Piano with bone or ivory keys, The JVC like Steel Bongo Drum, and the Victor like Wood is it Tae Ko Drumming? The Japanese style of rhthmic ritualistic dance & drumming... The medium/large drum the drummers stand next to and move their arms back and forth to while keeping the trunks of their body still... that's the drum that it sounds like to my Ear. Don't know the proper name for it.

 It definitely makes the Audeo PFE worth jamming to, and now I wish I'd happened upon this winning combo in the forums ALOT sooner: I would have skipped some other < important purchases and bought an iBasso T4 amp for the Audeo PFE months ago...

 It really is a synergistic combo, and a good buy.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Yeah, I'm NOT hearing a Hiss with the iBasso T4 even with the amp set to 10 on High Gain with Bass Boost... Not with the grey filters with the Phonak Audeo PFE... I think you'll be happy about that!


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

...and the CB01 came inside the same box as an accessory for the iBasso T4 Headphone Amp. 

 What came for me was this:

 1) T4 Amp & Leatherette Bag
 2) CB01 Silver Flat Cable Interconnect & Leatherette Bag
 3) Line Out Dock & Leatherette Bag
 4) default gold plated thin cable interconnect (which I'm using with my FiiO E3 now when I go to the Gym)
 5) the Power Cable (mini USB) & Wall adaptor
 6) Warranty Card with serial / order number
 7) Instruction Sheet


----------



## jrazmar

Nice response! Actually I'm using this combo FYI...Fuze>E5 with bass boost>PFE (gray filters and Shure olives). We almost have the same setup except for the source and the amp which will be soon. I'm quite confused. What do you mean the CB01 comes inside the T4 box. Do you mean that the CB01 is part of T4 accessories or did you pay for it separately only that it was put inside the T4 box since you purchase it at the same time? When did you order yours? How much did you pay for both the T4 and IC? I'm planning to order online. I tried posting intent to buy a T4 somewhere here @ headfi (Sale section) but no one has responded or PM'ed me. Some have been sold already. BTw, good to know that T4 does not hiss after significant burn-in. Btw, does using CB01 makes a difference compared to the default IC? Sorry if I have so many questions at one time. I just want to decide now. Thanks, pal!


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrazmar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice response! Actually I'm using this combo FYI...Fuze>E5 with bass boost>PFE (gray filters and Shure olives). We almost have the same setup except for the source and the amp which will be soon. I'm quite confused. What do you mean the CB01 comes inside the T4 box. Do you mean that the CB01 is part of T4 accessories or did you pay for it separately only that it was put inside the T4 box since you purchase it at the same time? When did you order yours? How much did you pay for both the T4 and IC? I'm planning to order online. I tried posting intent to buy a T4 somewhere here @ headfi (Sale section) but no one has responded or PM'ed me. Some have been sold already. BTw, good to know that T4 does not hiss after significant burn-in. Btw, does using CB01 makes a difference compared to the default IC? Sorry if I have so many questions at one time. I just want to decide now. Thanks, pal!_

 

Hi jrazmar,

 I paid for the CB01 in the same transaction (same shopping cart) on iBasso's website through the head-fi.org sponsor forum as the iBasso T4 amp.

 The iBasso staff charged my card for the T4 and CB01 on the same transaction.

 They are seperate items, but included on the same transaction, and were bundled (thankfully so) in the same shipment!

 How they were bundled: the CB01 was slipped inside the accessory box compartment of the iBasso T4 amp box. There's a compartment for accessories, which holds the default interconnect which I will try out and post about for you, and then the iBasso CB01 was slipped inside a leatherette pouch and put in the accessory compartment of the T4 amp's box.

 Hope that's clear enough... I ordered mine last week. Received on 05/18/2009... I'll answer the other questions in subsequent posts.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

*From iBasso's service department:*

*Quote Below:*
 [size=x-small]Dear Sir,
 Thank you for your email.
 We use AD8656+LMH6643 on the T4.

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio
 [/size]*End Quote.*


 I believe that means that they use that setup for all T4 currently now, but I did ask them specifically for my amp:


*Quote Below:*
 [size=x-small]Hi, that sort of answers my question but not precisely....

 I want to know which OP-AMP is inside my particular T4? Is that recorded anywhere?? I'm in the USA if that makes a difference.

 By the way I may have read the email wrong: are both OP-AMPs used together, or are some used for some markets, and some used for other markets?? I'm feeling confused by the terse response.

 Please be specific to My particular built T4 amplifier. Order number is 502920 date is 2009.5.22 if possible, please.[/size]
 [size=x-small]
 Thank You Very Much! [/size]
*End Quote.*


 So with that in mind, I can't rightfully hold them to that setup for EVERY single T4 they produce since I didn't ask that *particular* question, did I?

 I hope that alleviates some of the questions. I live in California, so outside of China, and don't notice hiss on the Audeo PFE with the grey filters. 

 What's funny though is the Audeo don't sound quite as smooth in character as the Victor HP-FX500 Wood Dome... Wasn't expecting that! I just popped the Audeo PFE back on and had a 'grainy by comparison' moment that went away shortly thereafter as my head got back in tune with the Audeo PFE.

 Ah well, the amp sound wonderful to me, as I state here:

*Quote Below:*
 [size=x-small]
_ ...want you to know just how WONDERFUL it sounds! I like it as it is more vibrant to my Ear than my old CosmicTraveler from HeadRoom. That was a more expensive amp as you know, but this amp is somehow more "alive!" and definitely more FUN. Somehow more transparent as well.
 [/size]
*End Quote.*_


----------



## jamato8

That is the current opamp setup and has been for some time. The 8556 is the opamp used for the signal. The other opamp is for the ground circuit.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

...compared to the default interconnect which for my kit was a twin wire, gold plated straight mini-to-mini interconnect... The CB01 is a heap CLEARER. Better 'rubber' in the bass, sharper (not shrill) and more articulare treble tonalities that 'pinprick' better. Sounds very 'accurate'. A very 'Three Dimensional' pairing. 

 I wish I'd kept my Parikh interconnect which was also very nice... but it went back with the amp I had no synergy with psychoachoustiaclly/mentally. I wonder how it will sound with the interconnect from Moon Audio that's coming. That's a Black Dragon cable which is Copper/Silver as opposed to all-silver.

 We'll see when I receive the cable. Regarding the CB01 in particular again: I don't think you can go wrong with it... I like it a bunch compared to the old StraightWire a mini--->RCA which I'd had for the CosmicTraveler, and the Parikh 6" mini<--->mini right angle I'd had with the other amp, a MicroAmp & MicroDAC that Didn't agree with my head...

 (Don't get me wrong, I say NOTHING dispairaging, about the amp nor craftsmanship at HeadRoom, its just that the Micro setup and I didn't get along famously... I just thought that was worth mentioning... It's a FANTASTIC amp & DAC in its own right, and it just wasn't the right "fit" for Yours Truly, is all). Period.

 I'd say the CB01 is very... "CLEAN" sounding. And articulate. That at a good price makes it worth it. Plus its pretty... If anybody with a better understanding of Interconnects would like to step in and state why it wouldn't be a good buy at the $29.00 pricepoint, please speak. I'd be curious too...


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is the current opamp setup and has been for some time. The 8556 is the opamp used for the signal. The other opamp is for the ground circuit._

 

I appreciate that jamato8... Yeah, What are the primary differences between these amps and say the TI OPA627AU (which I have as the signal OP-AMPs in my Auzen X-Meridian Soundcard)??

 I read a little bit on Xin's site about OP-AMPs and amp-rolling a few years ago... but don't know all THAT much about it.


----------



## jamato8

The 8656 has around 250mA of output depending upon the ground channel and the two amps sound different. There are a number of differences but in this case, the 627 won't work in the T4 and requires more current anyway so the battery life would be decreased.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

What does that say about my 'preferences'? I'm curious as I don't know what the charateristics of the AD8656 are, all I know about the Analog Devices OP-AMPs are that they're very detail-oriented and high-resolution.


----------



## jrazmar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FLACvest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi jrazmar,

 I paid for the CB01 in the same transaction (same shopping cart) on iBasso's website through the head-fi.org sponsor forum as the iBasso T4 amp.

 The iBasso staff charged my card for the T4 and CB01 on the same transaction.

 They are seperate items, but included on the same transaction, and were bundled (thankfully so) in the same shipment!

 How they were bundled: the CB01 was slipped inside the accessory box compartment of the iBasso T4 amp box. There's a compartment for accessories, which holds the default interconnect which I will try out and post about for you, and then the iBasso CB01 was slipped inside a leatherette pouch and put in the accessory compartment of the T4 amp's box.

 Hope that's clear enough... I ordered mine last week. Received on 05/18/2009... I'll answer the other questions in subsequent posts._

 

Appreciate your response man! Now it's very clear to me. Thank you.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FLACvest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...compared to the default interconnect which for my kit was a twin wire, gold plated straight mini-to-mini interconnect... The CB01 is a heap CLEARER. Better 'rubber' in the bass, sharper (not shrill) and more articulare treble tonalities that 'pinprick' better. Sounds very 'accurate'. A very 'Three Dimensional' pairing. 

 I wish I'd kept my Parikh interconnect which was also very nice... but it went back with the amp I had no synergy with psychoachoustiaclly/mentally. I wonder how it will sound with the interconnect from Moon Audio that's coming. That's a Black Dragon cable which is Copper/Silver as opposed to all-silver.

 We'll see when I receive the cable. Regarding the CB01 in particular again: I don't think you can go wrong with it... I like it a bunch compared to the old StraightWire a mini--->RCA which I'd had for the CosmicTraveler, and the Parikh 6" mini<--->mini right angle I'd had with the other amp, a MicroAmp & MicroDAC that Didn't agree with my head...

 (Don't get me wrong, I say NOTHING dispairaging, about the amp nor craftsmanship at HeadRoom, its just that the Micro setup and I didn't get along famously... I just thought that was worth mentioning... It's a FANTASTIC amp & DAC in its own right, and it just wasn't the right "fit" for Yours Truly, is all). Period.

 I'd say the CB01 is very... "CLEAN" sounding. And articulate. That at a good price makes it worth it. Plus its pretty... If anybody with a better understanding of Interconnects would like to step in and state why it wouldn't be a good buy at the $29.00 pricepoint, please speak. I'd be curious too..._

 

I am now confident to order the T4 with CB01 because of your comments. Hope it will both suit my ears too as much as yours. Hope it will be a big step up from the E5 that I have. I'll let you know once I got mine.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrazmar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Appreciate your response man! Now it's very clear to me. Thank you.



 I am now confident to order the T4 with CB01 because of your comments. Hope it will both suit my ears too as much as yours. Hope it will be a big step up from the E5 that I have. I'll let you know once I got mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I've been listening with my E5 today to see how it sounds with the Phonak Audeo PFE, and it sounds OK, however, the T4 with the CB01 is worlds better in my opinion... less harsh, less congested; clearer by far, and a lot more fun and articulate. Oh, and the T4's bass is much more accurate; less sloppy.


----------



## jrazmar

If you will rate the E5 against the T4 (what world better means for you), what % is the E5 of the T4? I've read somewhere here saying E5 is 70% of T4. The price of a T4 is almost 5x that of E5 and the difference is just 70%. Something higher might be more worthwhile to invest. What's your opinion??? Btw, you just don't know how much you've helped me. Thanks pal!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrazmar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you will rate the E5 against the T4 (what world better means for you), what % is the E5 of the T4? I've read somewhere here saying E5 is 70% of T4. The price of a T4 is almost 5x that of E5 and the difference is just 70%. Something higher might be more worthwhile to invest. What's your opinion??? Btw, you just don't know how much you've helped me. Thanks pal!_

 

Don't ask for percentages. The point is that the E5 via line out dock sounds about like an iPod headphone out, but with more power and a little more warmth (good to fix the 4G Nano). But the T4 improves upon that with more detail and bigger soundstage. The T4 is a decent amp for the money, and few amps that size compete (haven't heard the similarly sized Xin Super Mini IV but the description says it will stomp the T4). 

 That being said, my iPhone 3G headphone out is even cleaner and more detailed and spacious than the T4 by a fair margin. But my 4G Nano headphone out is a little bright and I prefer to listen to it through the T4 rather than the 4G Nano headphone out. And the T4 via line out dock also beats my iPod 5.5G video and 2G Nano headphone out as well, being more detailed and spacious and not as rolled off sounding. 

 Like I said - the E5 via line out dock has about the same sound quality as an iPod headphone outs, but with more power. I did a review on the E5 a little while ago and compared it to the T4. REVIEW: Head-Direct RE2 IEM and Fiio E5 amp - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio

 Vs the T4, you'll get a little better sound and power from a $70 PenguinAmp Caffeine Pro, or a $150 Meier HeadSix, but you wont get the small size of the T4 to go with it. If an amp is too big to carry everywhere, and doesn't get used because of that, then a better sounding amp isn't as good as having a T4. But in regards to the E5, I would get it if you have a tight budget and don't want to greatly improve the sound, but you need the extra power for hard to drive headphones (IM716, NE-8, RE2, Phonak PFE, or even some full size phones). However, the upgrade to the T4 will be noticeable and appreciated.


----------



## jrazmar

thanks Larry! i'm really stubborn eh. i remember you just told me to just buy the headsix but the non-rechargeable battery turned me off. i will be using a Fuze via hp out. i consulted average joe about an LOD for Fuze and he suggested to buy a quality amp first before settling for an LOD. I have an E5 and the sound coming from it is okay for me via hp out. I want to upgrade as tstarn06 have said that the synergy between PFE and T4 is marvelous for his taste as well as the minibox but my budget is not up to it for now. aside from SQ, i like the portability and the rechargeable battery of T4 plus the bass and gain switch will help enhance the already good sound of my PFE. have you heard the Fuze via LOD? how was it compared to hp out? Is there a significant difference or improvement for that matter? thanks.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrazmar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks Larry! i'm really stubborn eh. i remember you just told me to just buy the headsix but the non-rechargeable battery turned me off. i will be using a Fuze via hp out. i consulted average joe about an LOD for Fuze and he suggested to buy a quality amp first before settling for an LOD. I have an E5 and the sound coming from it is okay for me via hp out. I want to upgrade as tstarn06 have said that the synergy between PFE and T4 is marvelous for his taste as well as the minibox but my budget is not up to it for now. aside from SQ, i like the portability and the rechargeable battery of T4 plus the bass and gain switch will help enhance the already good sound of my PFE. *have you heard the Fuze via LOD? how was it compared to hp out?* Is there a significant difference or improvement for that matter? thanks._

 

No, I haven't.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

used the T4 as a preamp for the FiiO E5 Headphone Amp?? these two sound really frickin awesome daisy chained together!!

 Here's my "Audio Toolchain" 

 FLAC files > COWON O2PMP (flat eq) (BBE 10) (Mach3Bass 0) (3DSurround 4) > iBasso CB01 Silver Interconnect > iBasso T4 (bass boost) (high gain) (10) > Moon Audio 6" Black Dragon Interconnect with Neutrik Connectors > FiiO E5 (bass boost) > Victor HP-FX500 Wood Dome & Housing (Fabric Diapragm Modded) In Ear Monitors > My Eardrums > My Brain > My Mind > My Imagination > [!!] > :-D


----------



## BabyPig

Just bought a T4 for ultra portable use.
 It's damn small, smaller than Xin Supermini 4, which I previously used.

 Soundwise, it's clearly not in the league with Supermini, which is more transparent, more sparkling highs and more smooth mids. 

 But it's good enough, at least it could bring out the good potential of my IEM, which is not performing at their best with my iPod or other portable players.

 The hum could be a problem with ultra sensitive IEMs. BUT! I mean really sensitive IEMs would got this problem. Taking my gears for example, I got no noise from IE8; low and ignorable noise from Livewires and FreQ Show; and loudest and a little bothering for Super FreQ, which is super sensitive IEM. BTW, even Xin's Supermini4 got hums with Super FreQ a little, so humming with SuperFreQ can't be a big blame on the amp.
 (Though the really top portable amp got no hums even with SuperFreQ, such as PICO or Mustang, both of which I had used for a while.)

 So, T4 is great for portable use. It can really bring out your IEM's potential and comparatively cheap. Not to mention it's really one of the smallest.
 Also, it has some good features such as bass boost, though I never considered use such XD.


 EXTRA PART:
 I did test it with big cans, since the manual says that it drives headphone from 8ohm to 300ohm.
 The big can I tested it with is DT990 05'ver, it's of 250 ohm.
 The result is normal, not good at all but not bad, too.
 If rating via 5 stars, this would strike the middle, 2 and half maybe.
 Mind, direct out of portable players, the star rating would only be 1 or less XD.
 So it can do something with big cans, but not great at this. Use them only when there is no better options then.


----------



## Kpalsm

Any idea how the T4 will do with the Shure E4c when used with a 5.5g iPod via LOD? The way I would describe my E4c (the only comparison I have is my HD555's) is, a fair bit more detailed than the Senns but with a lot less bass (and I never considered the Senns "bass heavy" to begin with). I was also considering waiting for the new Pico Slim or the new RSA "The Shadow" when they come out and make my decision then but I'm impatient (and on a very tight budget). Also I think I will need the bass boost. Maybe I'll even do dfkt's mod.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any idea how the T4 will do with the Shure E4c when used with a 5.5g iPod via LOD? The way I would describe my E4c (the only comparison I have is my HD555's) is, a fair bit more detailed than the Senns but with a lot less bass (and I never considered the Senns "bass heavy" to begin with). I was also considering waiting for the new Pico Slim or the new RSA "The Shadow" when they come out and make my decision then but I'm impatient (and on a very tight budget). Also I think I will need the bass boost. Maybe I'll even do dfkt's mod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

From what I recall of my old E4c the T4 should help their sound.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any idea how the T4 will do with the Shure E4c when used with a 5.5g iPod via LOD? The way I would describe my E4c (the only comparison I have is my HD555's) is, a fair bit more detailed than the Senns but with a lot less bass (and I never considered the Senns "bass heavy" to begin with). I was also considering waiting for the new Pico Slim or the new RSA "The Shadow" when they come out and make my decision then but I'm impatient (and on a very tight budget). Also I think I will need the bass boost. Maybe I'll even do dfkt's mod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

bass boost on T4 is pretty useless unless u do dfkt mod. T4 does fine with HD555 IMO.


----------



## Kpalsm

Thanks for the comment HeadphoneAddict. My HD555's don't need amplification IMO. They sound great straight out of my sound card. I do plan to get a DAC anyway though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I'm worrying about completing my portable rig. I would probably do dfkt's mod if I got a T4, though I've never soldered before (don't even have a soldering iron) so I don't know how comfortable I would be doing that. I know this isn't the right thread for the amps, but if anyone has heard the P51, would they comment on wether or not it would improve the bass in my E4c using an LOD from my iPod rather than just the iPod's HP out? I don't really find the bass too lacking from my E4c, but would like to boost it to a more...audable level (without using a software EQ, hate those things). Thanks


----------



## nickyboyo

I have finally listened to the little T4, and it sure doesn't sound little. A very nice amp straight from the go, not in the Xin supermicro league, but it hasn't had chance to settle yet- quick battery charge and straight into it. I'm leaving it to burn in overnight and i will have a good listen to it during the next couple of days. ibasso also very kindly loaned me a prototype of their new T3 for a mini meet on the weekend. It is the same size as a T4, but, my initial impression tells me that the gain/boost is more pronounced. I have emailed iBasso inquiring about the design differences between the two. I will be giving them both a hard workout between now and the end of the week.

 First impressions- both great little very handily sized amps.


----------



## jamato8

The T3 is noticeably better than their past T series of amps and it does well with the JH13 Pros.


----------



## nickyboyo

Yes jam, after a brief a to b listening test, i can confirm, that to my ears, the T3 is superior to the T4. This may be because of the T4 has large caps that may need to be burnt in, does the T4 improve with age folks? straight from the box though, the T3 is slightly ahead of the T4. The gain switch options are more pronounced the on the T4, and the t3 still stays in control, with very nice bass control throughout the volume range.

 Unfortunately, i listened to them both from fresh, if i had only of heard the T4 i would of thought it was a very nice micro sized amplifier, and it is. But- the T3 just takes it on presence. they are both in identical housings, but with the reported longer play time per charge, the secondary gain boost switch actually affecting the sound compared to the T4 bass boost switch that seems to have very little impact on the sound pushed out, plus the T3 seeming to go louder while still sounding sharp, the T3 would be my first choice.

 If it wasn't for the T3, i would be very happy with the T4, which still is a lovely little micro sized amp.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I don't recall reading anything about a T3.


----------



## jamato8

You haven't. It has yet to come out.


----------



## nickyboyo

It's a prototype HA, i don't know at what stage it is at in the development process, but the little box i have pushes out a huge amount of sound. It pairs up very nicely sonically and aesthetically with my Sony mp3 player and a set of modified im716's. I have had a look inside to compare the 2 amps, and they are radically different. I am no electrical engineer so how the circuitry differs in operation i can't say.But the components inside are completely different, this is no tweak, it seems to be a totally different amp. A very nice little box of tricks for sure.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You haven't. It has yet to come out._

 

Tell them to send one to HeadphoneAddict.


----------



## dfkt

Does it behave any better with low impedance/high sensitivity IEMs than the T4?


----------



## jamato8

It sounds great with the JH13 Pros and in low gain, which is all you need, there is zero hiss. On high gain there is some but no one in their right mind would use high gain because it just isn't needed. It also drive regular headphones pretty, driving the ESW 10JPN easily.


----------



## charlie0904

i just hope they do something about RF interference... my previous T4 gave me headaches on the beeping sounds.

 Fiio E5 however doesn't have this problem, i wonder.


----------



## nickyboyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i just hope they do something about RF interference... my previous T4 gave me headaches on the beeping sounds.

 Fiio E5 however doesn't have this problem, i wonder._

 

I was listening to the T3 today. It was sat on top of my mobile 'phone, and when i sent a message and received a message there was zero RFI


----------



## TheMaestro335

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It sounds great with the JH13 Pros and in low gain, which is all you need, there is zero hiss. On high gain there is some but no one in their right mind would use high gain because it just isn't needed. It also drive regular headphones pretty, driving the ESW 10JPN easily._

 

Hello,
 I have a question regarding the new T3. I am currently using Phonak PFEs with an Touch 2nd G, LOD to D2 Boa, silver filters on the PFEs. I like the sound I am getting nice and clear but the Phonacks Bottom end is weak. The D2 only has about 50hrs usage on it and i know the Bottom end will tighten up with more usage. My question is will the new T3 have a better bottom end than the D2 with this current setup? I can get away with using the bass boost on the touch most of time, but on some recordings it distorts.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was listening to the T3 today. It was sat on top of my mobile 'phone, and when i sent a message and received a message there was zero RFI_

 

my commuting is like RF bombardment. my T4 experience was 2 to 3 time during a 45 min ride.

 but nice to see if there is improvement made, according to jamato, seems like it could rival pico slim and rsa shadow with a much lesser price.

 PS: hoping pico slim with um3x. hehe. oops sorry.


----------



## andrew3199

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I couldn't believe that it took one day for the T4 to arrive from China. It was sent yesterday and showed up today. Crazy man, crazy. 

 So I plugged it in with some but not too much anticipation. I wasn't totally won over by the T1 and T2. I mean they are ok but. . . So lighting up the T4 with its totally new case, that is really cool was done with the knowledge that iBasso has come along in sound quality and they have worked on the curve of learning pretty hard. 

 The sound wasn't bad but then hell, I just turned it on. Using my Edition 9, which is what I use most all the time, revealed that the iRiver H140 line out sounded a little better and the Xin Super Micro sounded better than either. A couple of hours passed, doing the laundry, oh yeah, etc. etc. with further comparison revealed that it now sounded as good as the iRiver. But what is the point if it doesn't sound better, right? 

 There have been plenty of threads lately on how unhappy some people are with the results of portables. My thoughts are that we all have different expectations. I do know that I use a good home system as a comparison and I also need, want, have to have a musical emotional experience. For me a good portable system can do this without question. 

 So how is the T4 now, after 8 hours. Well the bass is now better defined than the iRiver and there is a very nice clarity to the music. I would like a stronger bass line but hey, this thing is tiny, [size=xx-small]tiny[/size], [size=xx-small]tiny[/size]. 

 More as time passes. Oh for those who want something to fit in a coin pocket. You know that little pocket that pants used to have? Well this will.

 Oh, it has a very mild bass boost. A gain control that works, a nice small charger, an IC and good looking presentation box.





















 Newest version with drk grey top and latest opamps._

 

Jamato! I know it's off topic but are those UM2's in the pic? If so did you get a re-cable?


----------



## jamato8

Those are UM2's and the cable used to be clear and would turn green. They couldn't seem to fix the problem so they made them black so people couldn't see that they turned green with time.


----------



## TheMaestro335

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those are UM2's and the cable used to be clear and would turn green. They couldn't seem to fix the problem so they made them black so people couldn't see that they turned green with time._

 

Hello Jamato,

 I have a question regarding the new T3. I am currently using Phonak PFEs with an Touch 2nd G, LOD to D2 Boa, silver filters on the PFEs. I like the sound I am getting nice and clear but the Phonacks Bottom end is weak. The D2 only has about 50hrs usage on it and i know the Bottom end will tighten up with more usage. My question is will the new T3 have a better bottom end than the D2 with this current setup? I can get away with using the bass boost on the touch most of time, but on some recordings it distorts.


----------



## jamato8

The T3 has an excellent sound and very good bass. I would rate the sound as better than the D2 in all areas.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those are UM2's and the cable used to be clear and would turn green. They couldn't seem to fix the problem so they made them black so people couldn't see that they turned green with time._

 

Wow. I have the same problem w/ my UE replacement cable. Glad to hear I'm not the only one.


----------



## TheMaestro335

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D3 has an excellent sound and very good bass. I would rate the sound as better than the D2 in all areas._

 

Thank You.


----------



## K_19

I'm waiting on some more words on the T3's performance against RF interference so that I can use it with my iPhone (as mentioned, T4 is HORRIBLE with that). If it indeed does well enough then I'd definitely give the T3 a go.


----------



## nickyboyo

The T3 is so good, i have done away with my supermicro and the P3+, and double sided sticky taped it to my mp3 player. A superb little amp. For ease of use and practicality, if you are after a small amplifier, i think it will be hard to beat. (I'm just hoping it pairs up as well with my Ety er4p's as it does the im716's)


----------



## xanden

so the T3 will be released during late August / early Sep ?


----------



## xanden

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The T3 is so good, i have done away with my supermicro and the P3+, and double sided sticky taped it to my mp3 player. A superb little amp. For ease of use and practicality, if you are after a small amplifier, i think it will be hard to beat. (I'm just hoping it pairs up as well with my Ety er4p's as it does the im716's)_

 

you have done away with xin amp.. that's interesting and nice to hear.. T3 must be really something ..

 WOnder how does the T3 stack up with the shadow and pico slim ..

 Battle of the slim and small portable amps


----------



## jrazmar

it's been a long time since this thread was last noticed by someone maybe. how's the development of T3? will it still hit the market? any updates is much appreciated. currently enjoying my T4. thanks miguel! cheers!


----------



## jamato8

Little refinements from what I understand. It will perform way outside of the amps price.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrazmar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it's been a long time since this thread was last noticed by someone maybe. how's the development of T3? will it still hit the market? any updates is much appreciated. currently enjoying my T4. thanks miguel! cheers!_

 

Glad you are enjoying the T4, it is a very nice sounding amp.


----------



## Nemosan

I was thinking of buying a D10 but then I came to my senses and realised I don't need a DAC at all, so the D10 would be (half) a wasted purchase. I saw the T4 in a shop and I first thought it was a Zippo lighter until I had a closer look! I did some further research on this little box of tricks and it might be more suitable for my needs (portability, price).

 I haven't yet been able to try out a T4 with UM3X yet (still waiting for my replacement to arrive), so has anyone tried the T4 with the UM3X?

 And also any news on the T3?


----------



## Saitek666

First of all thanks for such a magnificent site. Now my question, currently I have a D2 and I'm using the Etymotic's ER.6i with it, will this amp improve sound significantly? I used to use a Fiio3 amp and the sound was pretty okay, so I'm now wondering how much will improve. Thanks!


----------



## JRboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nemosan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking of buying a D10 but then I came to my senses and realised I don't need a DAC at all, so the D10 would be (half) a wasted purchase. I saw the T4 in a shop and I first thought it was a Zippo lighter until I had a closer look! I did some further research on this little box of tricks and it might be more suitable for my needs (portability, price).

 I haven't yet been able to try out a T4 with UM3X yet (still waiting for my replacement to arrive), so has anyone tried the T4 with the UM3X?

 And also any news on the T3?_

 

The T4 works very well with the UM3X adding some more 'authority' and texture to the sound. The sound signature stays the same though with no noticeable tonal difference when compared with the direct headphone out of my Fuze, and correction of the well docmented bass roll-off on the D2. 

 Good combination in my opinion.


----------



## Nemosan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JRboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The T4 works very well with the UM3X adding some more 'authority' to the sound. The signature stays the same though with no noticeable tonal difference when compared with the headphone out of my D2 or Fuze. 

 Good combination in my opinion._

 

Cheers JRboy!

 I'll pop down to the shops and put an order in.


----------



## So_Sweet

Check out my new T4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The unboxing is in my sig


----------



## jamato8

Hey! That is cool. I was just really getting into it and it was over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So you will have to do a video while listening with it! :^)


----------



## So_Sweet

Haha!! I just might


----------



## xguntherc

so how does the T4 rate compared to something like the Icon Mobile. Or the PA2V2??

 thanks


----------



## trentino

Can someone explain to me the diff between T3 and T4? Two gain switches? No Bass switch on T3?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone explain to me the diff between T3 and T4? Two gain switches? No Bass switch on T3?_

 

That is correct. Also the T3 is a totally different amp. The sound of the T3 is a step up from the T4 as the T4 was a step up from the T2.


----------



## trentino

Thanks for your quick answers jamato8. Seems T3 is the right choice, although will one miss the bass switch? I often use the bass switch on Fiio E5, with Cowon S9/D2 and Shure IEM's.


----------



## jamato8

I can't say. I do know that it has all the bass I would want. It is solid and well defined. I don't like to increase the bass but hear it as it was recorded, or as close as possible, and the T3 seems to do this. If there is a weak link in the bass, I don't think it will be in the T3, once you have some hours on it.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems T3 is the right choice, although will one miss the bass switch? I often use the bass switch on Fiio E5, with Cowon S9/D2 and Shure IEM's._

 

The bass switch on the T4 barely boosts the bass at all - you won't miss it. The FiiO E5 has probably twice the amount of bass boost as the T4.

 Why don't you use Mach3Bass on the Cowon players instead? It's a very nice phase corrected, tight bass booster.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I have a T3 coming with my D4 next week, and I can compare to my T4. With the T4 I only needed the bass boost with Phonak Audeo PFE (not needed but fun), and Head-direct RE2 (more helpful). The rest of the time the switch is off.

 I look forward to the reportedly increased clarity of the T3, and hope it sounds closer to the iPhone headphone output which is a little better than the T4 (although not as warm or powerful, the 3GS is more detailed and spacious).


----------



## Hsiu

HPA
 how long did you burn in the T4 ? I receive my T3 today and wondering if it need burn in to show its full potential


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hsiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HPA
 how long did you burn in the T4 ? I receive my T3 today and wondering if it need burn in to show its full potential_

 

I automatically give amps 200 hours after an initial listen, but I try to pay close attention to changes through 300 or more. I don't recall a huge change with burn-in.


----------



## jamato8

The T3 or T4 shouldn't take very long as they have small caps by the op amp and running down the battery a couple of times and recharging normally tunes it up real good.


----------



## trentino

Hmm was the T3 just recently released?


----------



## bcpk

Been rather let down by the initial response to the FiiO E7, so am considering the T4 instead.

 Have any alternatives presented themselves since the release of the T4?

 /bump


----------



## jamato8

The T3 is better in my opinion.


----------



## Saitek666

How does this amp compares to the Caffeine amp? Thanks!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Would the T4 do any good for Audio Technica ATH-M50s? Or is a D2/D4 more advised?


----------



## jrazmar

I have the T4 which mrarroyo gave to me sometime ago then my mini3 came into the scene and all just changed.


----------



## dfkt

Time for some more iBasso T4 modifications, since I didn't do enough to it already... the ugly brown paint started to come off, so I noticed that a little acetone does wonders for the nice steel hidden underneath the paint.







 Here's the original color, in comparison.

 (EDIT: I did order the silver version of the amp, but they sent me the wrong one. No idea if the original silver one is painted or not.)


----------



## suhaybh

Can anyone tell me how the T4 compares to a well built mini3 or cmoy? Is there a comparison? I am assuming the T4 is better than the T3 and T3D, but I recently read a thread suggesting that mini3 was better...
   
  I want to use either one of these amps with Denon D2000


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





suhaybh said:


> Can anyone tell me how the T4 compares to a well built mini3 or cmoy? Is there a comparison? I am assuming the T4 is better than the T3 and T3D, but I recently read a thread suggesting that mini3 was better...
> 
> I want to use either one of these amps with Denon D2000


 

 Don't have mini3, but I can tell you that T4 is about on par with a very well built cmoy with a good opamp (i am thinking of a cmoyBB with AD8066 here). However, you assumed wrongly - T3 / T3D come a year after T4, so they actually sound better than T4.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Agreed, the T3 is more open and transparent sounding than the T4, while the T4 sounds a little darker and less detailed.  (haven't heard a T3D, but Jamato8 thinks the T3D is worse than the T3)


----------



## ClieOS

I did a quick comparison on T3 vs. T3D when I was trying to decide which to buy, and I can't really say I notice a lot of difference (at least not night and day). Though I wasn't using a particularly revealing nor hard-to-drive IEM that day. At the end the digital volume on T3D wins me over.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> I did a quick comparison on T3 vs. T3D when I was trying to decide which to buy, and I can't really say I notice a lot of difference (at least not night and day). Though I wasn't using a particularly revealing nor hard-to-drive IEM that day. At the end the digital volume on T3D wins me over.


 

 I can't recall what is was that Jamato8 thought made the T3D worse than the T3.


----------



## Saintkeat

i was considering buying an amp a while ago and had a listen to both t3 and t3d.. i don't remember what it was, but i preferred the t3. at the end i didn't buy either though.


----------



## jamato8

To my ear the T3D has a bit of grain or dryness on the upper frequencies. I have heard this with other digital controls and attribute the edge to the control as the T3D and the T3 are otherwise the same. Two other well known portable amps with a digital control have the same edge to the upper frequencies I hear on the T3D.


----------



## cooperpwc

[wrong thread]


----------



## suhaybh

Are there any opinions of using the T3 with full sized headphones? Specifically Beyer DT770's 600ohm or Denon D2000.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





suhaybh said:


> Are there any opinions of using the T3 with full sized headphones? Specifically Beyer DT770's 600ohm or Denon D2000.


 

 It can drive the D2000 to good sound and decent levels, but at higher volumes it seems to run out of current and distort some.  It actually sounds pretty good with my 300 ohm HD600 (took me by surprise), but it doesn't get very loud with my 600 ohm AKG K240M.  For 600 ohm loads I found the 3MOVE and TTVJ portable Millett hyrbid were my best portables on hand.


----------



## WoahReQQuiem

How large are the capacitors of the T4?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





woahreqquiem said:


> How large are the capacitors of the T4?


 

 No idea.  Are you looking to upgrade them?  Not sure it's worth the effort for that last 2% of the sound.


----------



## ClieOS

They are Elna Silmic II 10V 47uF, fairly well regarded for coupling actually.


----------



## WoahReQQuiem

I have the non-dark grey top (behind the part with the iBasso logo), I heard they use the Nichicon 100uF caps, do they have the same size? And are they worth upgrading to 220uF?
 And, what is coupling? 

 Quote:


clieos said:


> They are Elna Silmic II 10V 47uF, fairly well regarded for coupling actually.


 


   
  Yes, I am. PartsConneXion have them for cheap, though. Is it easy to replace capacitors? Will I need soldering skills?
  Quote:


headphoneaddict said:


> No idea.  Are you looking to upgrade them?  Not sure it's worth the effort for that last 2% of the sound.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





woahreqquiem said:


> I have the non-dark grey top (behind the part with the iBasso logo), I heard they use the Nichicon 100uF caps, do they have the same size? And are they worth upgrading to 220uF?
> And, what is coupling?


 

 No idea which T4 you are referring to, but I have a big doubt about the Nichicon 100uF since most 100uF cap is too big to fit into T4. 200uF is just close to impossible. You don't seem to know much about what the caps are used for nor have any soldering skill. I will advise against any moding until you know what you are doing or what goal you want to achieve.


----------



## WoahReQQuiem

Thank you for your honest advice.
 Replacing the battery, however, do I need soldering skills?
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> No idea which T4 you are referring to, but I have a big doubt about the Nichicon 100uF since most 100uF cap is too big to fit into T4. 200uF is just close to impossible. You don't seem to know much about what the caps are used for nor have any soldering skill. I will advise against any moding until you know what you are doing or what goal you want to achieve.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





woahreqquiem said:


> Thank you for your honest advice.
> Replacing the battery, however, do I need soldering skills?


 
  Unfortunately yes, you need to know how to solder to replace the battery.


----------

